# Bosskill- und Charakter-Upload-Probleme



## ZAM (8. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Community,

da einige Probleme bei der Übertragung Ihrer Charaktere haben bzw. keine vollständigen Charaktere übermitteln können und/oder keine Bosskills angezeigt bekommen haben wir ein wenig nachgeforscht.

Eine Ursache kann die Verwendung einer nicht aktuellen BLASC-Profiler-Version sein.
Die aktuelle Version unseres Profiler-Addons ist 2.7.5. Bitte überprüft, ob Ihr diese Version installiert habt - falls nicht, versucht bitte über die Datei BLASCLoader.exe im BLASC-Verzeichnis oder die Update-Funktion von BLASC Euer BLASC-Tool auf den neuesten Stand zu bringen. 

Da wir des Öfteren das ProfilerAddon erweitern bzw. Fehler beseitigen, ist eine aktuelle Version immer von Nöten.

So findet Ihr die Version des BLASCProfilers heraus:
1. Wechselt in das Verzeichnis \World of Warcraft\Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler
2. Öffnet die Datei BLASCProfiler.toc mit einem Texteditor (Bsp.: Editor bzw. Notepad).
3. Prüft was in der Zeile "## Version: X.X.X" steht - das ist die Versionsnummer des Profilers.

Vielleicht hilft das Einigen weiter. :-)


----------



## saduu (8. Dezember 2007)

hi kanst du mir vil sagen wo ich den client bekomme


----------



## Isegrim (8. Dezember 2007)

saduu schrieb:


> hi kanst du mir vil sagen wo ich den client bekomme



Startseite und so? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RoFu (9. Dezember 2007)

Meiner will sich nicht aktuallisieren


----------



## Faralon (9. Dezember 2007)

Bin grad mal eben mit dem 70er Schurken durch Verlies und Dextren gekillt. Wird weder Ingame angezeigt, der Bosskill, noch wird was hochgeladen.
Hab die neueste Version drauf und das Häkchen bei Bosskills ist auch vorhanden...


----------



## Gothic_1234 (11. Dezember 2007)

ich habe seit 2 tagen das Porb das mein  Char nicht mehr aktuallisieren ,läst , habe schon den Clint schon min, 25x neu auf gespielt leider hat es nix gebbracht nutze die aktullle ver Version von Blasc Clint


----------



## AKmendon (11. Dezember 2007)

Ja das Problem hab ich auch meine ganzen Chars werden nicht aktauliesiert obwohl ich das ganze neu aufgespielt habe. Bei mir wird immer noch die rüssi vom 19.10.07 angezeigt. Alles ist veraltet bei meinen chars.


----------



## Kingchen (11. Dezember 2007)

Hey
Wie bei mir..
Am Anfang ging es einmal..
Dannach?
Im BLASCProfiler steht: 

''## Interface: 20300
## Title: BLASC Profiler
## Author: Crowley
## Notes: Exports character data for getbuffed.com
## Notes-deDE: Exportiert Charakter-Informationen für buffed.de
## SavedVariables: BLASCProfile
## Version: 2.7.5
BLASCProfiler.xml
''



Er sagt mir: Er hat die Daten hochgeladen, aber nix wird bei buffed.de aktulasiert oder angezeigt, nur mein 2 wocher alter char...


----------



## Aive (12. Dezember 2007)

Dasselbe Problem hier, es sagt mir zwar, dass die Daten hochgeladen wurden, aber nach einem Tag immer noch nichts neues hier zu sehen.


----------



## Perzival (13. Dezember 2007)

Sehr geehrter Christian Zamora - Community Manager / Web-Development

In meiner BLASCProfiler.toc steht: 

## Interface: 20300
## Title: BLASC Profiler
## Author: Crowley
## Notes: Exports character data for getbuffed.com
## Notes-deDE: Exportiert Charakter-Informationen für buffed.de
## SavedVariables: BLASCProfile
## Version: 2.7.5
BLASCProfiler.xml

Also ich kann nur sagen Ingame kommt die Nachricht "Bosskill erfasst" und schreibt sie auch nach Beendigung der Spieles in die Cachedatei (WTF).

Zur Übertragung es kommt das Anzeigefenster es sucht die FTP Verbindung liest die Daten und nach durchlaufen des Balken kommen unten Rechts 2 Fenster im unteren steht "Daten würden übertragen" das darüber ist leer es steht nur wie im ersten als Überschrift *"Dateitransfer - WoW Plugin"*.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Manuellen Upload das ist zur Zeit was bei mir geht aber da werden keine Bosskills registriert aber Items, Ruf und Rezepte werden aktualisiert.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mit diesen Informationen etwas anfangen um eventuelle Fehler zu finden.

Ich Danke und wünsche einen Schönen Tag

Perzival

(Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten)


----------



## Nomadenseele (19. Dezember 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Hallo Community,
> 
> da einige Probleme bei der Übertragung Ihrer Charaktere haben bzw. keine vollständigen Charaktere übermitteln können und/oder keine Bosskills angezeigt bekommen haben wir ein wenig nachgeforscht.
> 
> ...



Meine Version ist aktuell, bzw. es wird bei der Suche gesagt, dass es keine neue Version gibt. Dennoch werden neue Rezepte und Rufänderungen nicht angezeit. Ein Twink wird grundsätzlich gar nicht übertragen.


----------



## T19g88 (20. Dezember 2007)

also bei mir is vor 2tagen jetz auchn doffes prob aufgetaucht und zwar (wie anscheinend fast alle haben^^)
werden mir seit 2tagen meine boss-kills weder im chat noch auf buffed angezeigt und nach beenden des spiels zeig er auch "daten übertragen..." aber bei buffed bin ich immer noch 47^^

ob ich die neue version hab hab ich schon gekuckt und sie is es^^

????????

mfg baya

ok alrm zurück gezogen das prob war bei mir zwar immernoch unbekannt aber neuinstallieren scheint das prob behoben zu haben

also sry für "spam" ^^


----------



## Lord Aresius (28. Dezember 2007)

hab auch diese probleme.

updaten funktioniert nicht richtig.

Im Spiel kommt zwar die Bosskill Meldung, die Charakter Daten werden aber nicht übertragen


----------



## Lord Aresius (28. Dezember 2007)

hab jetzt nochmal neuinstalliert, aber hilft auch nix..... also irgendwas stimmt da mit dem Programm nicht


----------



## JanR (29. Dezember 2007)

Also auch ich hab dieses Problem seit etwa dem 11.12.07 ich bekomme das werder ingame angezeigt noch wird  irgendetwas von meinem char hochgeladen 

wobei 1 mal hatte ich ingame die nachricht denunden boss gelegt aber sonst ....


----------



## Firragon (31. Dezember 2007)

## Interface: 20300
## Title: BLASC Profiler
## Author: Crowley
## Notes: Exports character data for getbuffed.com
## Notes-deDE: Exportiert Charakter-Informationen für buffed.de
## SavedVariables: BLASCProfile
## Version: 2.7.5
BLASCProfiler.xml


Wie im anderen Post, hab ebenso das Problem,

greetz Firra


----------



## Vaendalys (2. Januar 2008)

Bei mir ist das Problem, das sich BLASC garnicht öffnen lässt und eine Fehlermeldung kommt: 

BLASC hat ein Problem festgestellt und muss beendet werden. Problemnachricht senden...bibablubb

Ich kann also weder das Tool öffnen noch irgendwas anderes mit BLASC machen. Das Lustige daran ist, das ich trotzdem eine Bosskillnachricht im Chat hatte, obwohl es ja anscheinend garnicht an war. Habe es auch schon einige Male neu installiert. Keine Veränderung festzustellen. Version ist auch auf dem aktuellen Stand.

Bitte liebe Buffedler. Bringt das Prob in Ordnung! Ich bin immernoch 31 bei buffed :-(

EDIT: Problem konnte endlich durch nochmalige Installation behoben werden. Daraus resultiert aber ein anderes Prob: wenn ich Änderungen übernehmen will, bekomme ich immer die Nachricht: unbekannter Fehler?!?

Merci und gute Nacht

Vaendalys


----------



## rapoxy (4. Januar 2008)

Bei mir wird der Char auch nicht Aktualisiert. Die Bosskills werden auch nicht korrekt angezeigt. Ich hatte alle Addons deaktiviert, danach wurde alles korrekt übertragen. Aber nach aktivierung der Addons wieder das selbe Spiel. Tschüüß Peter


----------



## Vaendalys (4. Januar 2008)

rapoxy schrieb:


> Bei mir wird der Char auch nicht Aktualisiert. Die Bosskills werden auch nicht korrekt angezeigt. Ich hatte alle Addons deaktiviert, danach wurde alles korrekt übertragen. Aber nach aktivierung der Addons wieder das selbe Spiel. Tschüüß Peter



Habe schon wieder dasselbe Prob. blasc öffnet sich, und dann kommt Fehlermeldung und es muss sich schließen. Nach Neuinstallation konnte ich zwar Einstellungen ändern, aber nachdem ich blasc hab laufen lassen und nach Stunden WoW geschlossen habe, hat er meinen Acc nicht aktualisiert.^^ Brauch doch ne neue Visitenkarte :-(((


----------



## Maelinda (5. Januar 2008)

Also ich denke ich habe das Problem, bzw. das addon gefunden, dass die probleme mit dem charakter upload verursacht!

Kurz zu meiner problembeschreibung:
Bei mir zählt blasc in game alle bosskills und ich habe auch sonst keine probleme mit dem programm. das einzige was nicht funktioniert hat, war, dass die daten einfach nicht auf buffed.de aktualisiert wurden. es stand auch immer da, nach jedem beenden von wow, dass die charakterdaten übertragen wurden (erfolgreich), nur war dem halt irgendwie nicht so ^^

gut, jetzt war ich mal 2 wochen an nem anderen pc wo ich die meisten addons neu installiert habe und dort gings immer, dass mein char eine halbe stunde nach beenden von wow aktualisiert war. wieder zurück am hauptrechner, gings wieder nicht mehr, so habe ich mal geschaut, welche addons ich nicht installiert hatte und bin die durchgegangen.

der "übeltäter" ist, zumindest bei mir, *Auctioneer* und um etwas genauer zu sein, die zusatzaddons *Stubby* und *swatter*. ich hab jetzt mal beide deaktiviert, kann sein, dass es nur an einem liegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



probiert das mal aus, obs bei euch was hilft, aber ich denke man kann mit 99%iger wahrscheinlichkeit sagen, es liegt an einem addon, wenn eure charaktere auf buffed.de nicht aktualisiert werden (und ihr sonst keine fehler habt).

PS: ich hab auch noch "bonusscanner" deaktiviert, hab jetzt auch nicht getestet obs an dem liegt, aber ich denke nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hoffe ich konnte zumindest einige helfen, würd mich interessieren obs wieder geht bei euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord Aresius (5. Januar 2008)

Maelinda schrieb:


> der "übeltäter" ist, zumindest bei mir, *Auctioneer* und um etwas genauer zu sein, die zusatzaddons *Stubby* und *swatter*. ich hab jetzt mal beide deaktiviert, kann sein, dass es nur an einem liegt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Daran kann es nicht liegen bei mir, weil ich diese Addons gar nicht habe


----------



## Blondero (6. Januar 2008)

Ich habe das Problem seit heute.
Habe auf das neue Update gewechselt,nun wurde kein Neues Rezept, Boss kills etc mehr eingetragen
Gestern mit dem alten Update ging alles Reibungslos.


----------



## T19g88 (6. Januar 2008)

ok alarm doch wieder auf rot^^

übertagung wird angezeigt bosskills auch

aber laut buffed is meine letzte aktualisierung am 23.12.07 gewesen

bosskill anzeige is mir wayne


----------



## Groktar (7. Januar 2008)

... habe die Version 2.7.5 des Profilers und per "Neue BLASC Version suchen gibt es auch keine Updates ... BOSS-Kills werden nicht gezählt und auch die Ausrüstung ist nicht aktuell ... seit ner ganzen Weile wie ich gerade sehe ...


----------



## Lord Aresius (7. Januar 2008)

bei mir kam auch gerade Meldung das neue Blasc Version verfügbar, somit update. allerdings wieder nicht bis zum Ende geladen wie man an den Ladebalken sieht.

Also irgendwas stimmt da ganz groß nicht. Das kann meiner Meinung nach auch nicht mehr an den Usern liegen, sondern definitiv an dem Programm


----------



## ZAM (7. Januar 2008)

Hi,

fühlt Euch bitte nicht von uns verlassen oder ignoriert. Wir lesen jede Anfrage, können aber momentan nicht jeden Einzelfall bearbeiten. Wir nutzen Eure Hinweise aber, um den Client zu verbessern bzw. die Fehler global auszumerzen. Wir hoffen auf Eure Geduld und Euer Verständnis.

Gruß


----------



## Nebilein (8. Januar 2008)

Hallo

Ich habe das selbe Problem wie viele hier. 

Das einzige was ich aber sehr merkwürdig finde ist das bei meinem 2ten Acc die BossKills gezählt werden bei meinem Main Char aber nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   (Habe 2 Accounts) 


## Interface: 20300
## Title: BLASC Profiler
## Author: Crowley
## Notes: Exports character data for getbuffed.com
## Notes-deDE: Exportiert Charakter-Informationen für buffed.de
## SavedVariables: BLASCProfile
## Version: 2.7.5
BLASCProfiler.xml


Vielleicht hilft das ja weiter... 

Lg Nebi


----------



## Rednas Hugatree (9. Januar 2008)

Ich hatte das selbe Problem bei mir - bis ich die Funktion "Blasc automatisch bei Windows-Start laden" deaktiviert habe. Seit ich Blasc nun von Hand starte, klappt die Übertragung der Daten wieder einwandfrei - ohne dass ich an den Addons etwas geändert hätte.


----------



## Lord Aresius (9. Januar 2008)

ich mach manuellen upload, das funzt.

Komisch nur, das trotz Bosskill Anzeige im Spiel die Liste der Bosskills nicht aktualisiert wird


----------



## Ero_of_gilneas (9. Januar 2008)

hab bei mir das problem das ein teil der rezpte net im autoblog  genannt werden und auch einige kills werden nicht erfasst


----------



## Rulada (10. Januar 2008)

Der bosskill von heute wurde bei mir , bzw. Twink, nicht  angezeigt. 
Mal  gehts aber meistens nicht. Sehr schade. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vitamin (10. Januar 2008)

bei mir hats beim ersten mal sofort funktioniert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber das war auch das letzte mal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
bei mir geht kein autoblog und char update 
mfg


----------



## Farstar (10. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen

Ich muß mich leider, so wie viele andere auch, diesem Problem anschließen.
Vor fast zwei Monaten wurde der letzte Charakter auf der Buffed.de Seite aktualisiert und seit dem tut sich nichts mehr.

Meine Versuche waren vergebens, um das Problem bei mir zu lokalisieren. Ich hatte Blasc komplett deinstalliert (einschl. Registry einträge und Dateireste in diversen Ordner) Habe meine Firewall deinstalliert und Blasc nochmal installiert ... es tut sich leider nichts!

In einem anderen Thread hatte ich gelesen, dass einige Leute Erfolg hatten und die BLASCProfiler.lua ausgetauscht haben, die HIER zu finden ist, aber das hatte auch nichts gebracht.

Naja, bleibt nur noch abzuwarten bis das nächste Update vom Blasc-Client kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier ist noch mein System 
- VISTA 64Bit Ultima
- 2x ATI X1950Pro Crossfire
- 1 TB HDD
- 4 GB RAM

Hm, vieleicht nur eine Vermutung, aber liegt es an VISTA 64Bit? Wie gesagt, eine reine Vermutung, dass irgendwie der Client sich nicht mit dem 64Bit verträgt!? Das ist auch bei meiner GDATA I-net Security Suite so ... der Hersteller besagt, dass der Schredder (Datenvernichtungstool) nicht mit dem 64Bit System funktioniert.

Welches Betriebssystem benutzt ihr, die auch Probleme mit dem Blasc-Client haben?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Naglafarn (10. Januar 2008)

Bei mir funktionierts leider auch nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ebenfalls unter Vista 64 Bit


----------



## Maelinda (11. Januar 2008)

kleines update von mir:

bin mir jetzt relativ sicher, dass die daten nur dann übertragen werden, wenn ich im spiel nicht umlogge! dh. mit dem char einloggen, von dem man will, dass die daten übertragen werden und dann das spiel auch komplett verlassen danach.

unter dem aspekt, kann es sein, dass ich die oben genannten addons fälschlicherweise beschuldigt habe, schuld an dem ganzen zu sein. aber das erfordert noch mehr "testing" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wär auch mal nett zu lesen, wenn hier noch wer eine art fehleranalyse machen würd und nicht nur schreibt "bei mir gehts auch nicht."

PS: @ vista64:
ich verwende winXP


----------



## vitamin (11. Januar 2008)

Maelinda schrieb:


> bin mir jetzt relativ sicher, dass die daten nur dann übertragen werden, wenn ich im spiel nicht umlogge! dh. mit dem char einloggen, von dem man will, dass die daten übertragen werden und dann das spiel auch komplett verlassen danach.



das hab ich mir am anfang auch gedacht nur geht das auch hin und wieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord Aresius (11. Januar 2008)

Ich hab jetzt alles nochmal deinstalliert, zuvor aber das Verzeichnis SavedVariables gesichert.
Dann Blasc nochmal komplett neuinstalliert.
Das gesicherte Verzeichnis wieder zurück kopiert und dann funktionierte alles wieder.

Jetzt sind keine Probleme mehr da

das versteh wer will.

Versucht das einfach nochmal


----------



## Farstar (11. Januar 2008)

Grüße

Ja, habe ich auch schon versucht und es hat leider kein Erfolg gebracht! Wie oben in meinem letzten post habe ich die Registry und diverse Ordner von Dateireste beseitigt und Blasc dann noch mal installiert, aber das hatte ebenso keine Abhilfe geschaffen.

Das was nun bei mir nun funktioniert hat, ist das was Maelinda oben beschrieben hat ... man logt sich mit dem Charakter ein, von dem du eine Aktualisierung haben möchtest (aber nicht im Spiel umloggen) und beendest WoW nach dem spielen und der Char hatte sich bei mir aktualisiert.
Ich hatte mich darauf hin mit meinen Main Charakteren eingelogt und das selbe ausprobiert, aber leider wurden diese nicht hochgeladen!


MfG


----------



## Iwaldi (11. Januar 2008)

Hi,

selbe Problem wie viele andere, es werden keinerlei Items mehr angezeigt, Bosskill dagegen wird aktualisiert.

Habe die neuste Version drauf von BLASC Profiler.



## Interface: 20300
## Title: BLASC Profiler
## Author: Crowley
## Notes: Exports character data for getbuffed.com
## Notes-deDE: Exportiert Charakter-Informationen für buffed.de
## SavedVariables: BLASCProfile
## Version: 2.7.5
BLASCProfiler.xml


----------



## Naglafarn (11. Januar 2008)

Scheint ja niemanden zu interessieren... der Thread ist Tage alt und von Admin Seiten gibts keinerlei Informationen / Hilfestellungen / Tipps.

Von daher gilt wohl: "Hey Jungs lassts laufen und hofft es wird irgendwann wie durch ein Wunder gefixt oder mit Version 2012 SP17".

Ein wenig traurig...

Übrigens Update von mir, falls es doch mal einen Supporter / Entwickler hierher verschlägt:
Upload funktioniert genau einmal wenn ich alle Info's im saved variable lösche (eventuell kann der Profiler oder Blasc das ja bei jedem Start als quick & dirty fix tun?)
Auctioneer und andere AddOns beeinflussen es nicht
Boss Uploads tun manchmal dagegen Items, Factions, Rezepte nicht mehr
Es macht keinen Unterschied ob manuelles Upload oder mit automatischem Upload

Auf Anfrage stelle ich gerne meine lua zur Verfügung um zu testen warum und wieso die Daten zwar hochgeladen werden aber nicht eingetragen. Die Daten in der .lua werden nämlich aktualisiert. Es scheitert nur am Upload / Server, deswegen ist auch die Wahrscheinlichkeit das es an anderen AddOns oder Windows Versionen liegt recht klein.


----------



## Farstar (11. Januar 2008)

Naglafarn schrieb:


> Scheint ja niemanden zu interessieren... der Thread ist Tage alt und von Admin Seiten gibts keinerlei Informationen / Hilfestellungen / Tipps.
> 
> Von daher gilt wohl: "Hey Jungs lassts laufen und hofft es wird irgendwann wie durch ein Wunder gefixt oder mit Version 2012 SP17"



Hallo Naglafarn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke schon das sich der Support dafür interesseiert (siehe post von Zam), aber der Kreis bei denen dieses Problem auftritt, hält sich gering und laut Angeben des Supports laufen die FTP Server einwandfrei. Ich weiß auch nicht woran es liegt, weil ich habe alle Möglichkeiten ausgeschöpft um das Problem meinerseits zu finden!





ZAM schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> fühlt Euch bitte nicht von uns verlassen oder ignoriert. Wir lesen jede Anfrage, können aber momentan nicht jeden Einzelfall bearbeiten. Wir nutzen Eure Hinweise aber, um den Client zu verbessern bzw. die Fehler global auszumerzen. Wir hoffen auf Eure Geduld und Euer Verständnis.
> 
> Gruß




Viele Grüße


----------



## ZAM (11. Januar 2008)

Gothron schrieb:


> aber der Kreis bei denen dieses Problem auftritt, hält sich gering und laut Angeben



Was nicht heißt, dass wir das Problem ignorieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naglafarn (11. Januar 2008)

So klein kann der Kreis bei Anzahl Beschwerden hier und in meinem Bekanntenkreis kaum sein. Allerdings weichen z.B. in meinem Bekanntenkreis viele halt leider auf die recht miese Armory von Blizzard aus. 

Ich denke die FTP Server scheiden als Ursache aus, da ja ein Manueller Upload klappt und teilweise / manchmal (z.B. beim löschen der .lua Files) alles einmalig klappt.

Was Items angeht scheint der Profile auch zu funktionieren, so sind z.B. die neusten Items von mir im BlascProfiler.lua auch enthalten, z.B. von gestern das Sunfire Rezept:

["Enchant Weapon - Sunfire"] = 1,

Der Rest der lua ist mir zu kryptisch, aber ich konnte z.B. keinen Eintrag für Magtheridon finden, obwohl dieser Bosskill diese Woche bereits stattfand.

Naja, hoffen wir einfach das dieser für die Community & Blogteile doch wichtige Anreiz buffed zu besuchen dann bald wieder einwandfrei rennt. 

Ich hab meine nachweislich nach dem Upload nicht voll funktionsfähige .lua mal angehängt. Eventuell hilfts ja jemanden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Farstar (12. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen

ich habe noch einen letzten edit zu meinem Beitrag, den ich vergessen hatte...

und zwar hatte ich mal den Server mit meinen Horde- und Allianzcharaktere gewechselt und da auf dem neuen Realem die Namen schon vergeben waren, mußte ich mir neue zulegen! Die alten Namen habe ich auf meiner myBuffed-Seite gelöscht und seit dem besteht das Problem mit dem Upload und Aktualisierung!
Vieleicht ist da irgendwas durcheinander gekommen ... naja, ich wollte es nur mal erwäht haben und vieleicht hilft das bei der Problemlösung weiter

Viele Grüße


----------



## Nebilein (12. Januar 2008)

Hallo

Gibt ja wie es aussieht genug die das Problem haben... was mich interessiert... is es sooo schwer mal die Seite zu aktualisieren... mein Char hängt noch beim 09.01 rum... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ich will endlich meine Bosskills sehn^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg Nebi


----------



## Perplexer (13. Januar 2008)

Bei funktioniert jetzt gar nichts mehr, egal ob ich addons an oder ausschalte, hab schon so ziemlich alles probiert, es funktioniert einfach nichts.


----------



## sThomas (14. Januar 2008)

Bei mir laufen zwei Accounts auf zwei Rechnern, sprich auf beiden Rechnern sind beide Acc vorhanden. Auf beiden Rechnern ist logischerweise auch der Client, wo die Chars den BuffedAcc zugeordnet sind. 

Allerdings wird nur auf einem Rechner mein Account übertragen, obwohl steht dass alles übertragen worden sei.
Natürlich hab ich zuerst mal Version überprüft und auf einem Rechner den Client sogar neu installiert, alles aber ohne Erfolg.

Ist schade, da die ganzen Bosskills dann wahrscheinlich auch nicht nachgetragen werden, außer ich leg sie nochmals.

Schnelle Lösung wäre toll


----------



## partos (19. Januar 2008)

habe problem gehabt und zwar wurde in der instanz fds das auge alar gekillt. am nexten tag wurde solaris und leerhäscher gekillt. aufgezeigt werden alar x 2 und solaris. bei ssc wurde mir hydros angezeigt aber der bigfisch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 habe client erst seit 3-4 tagen denke muste der akutelste sein.


----------



## Grisu4272 (19. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen 

Ich finde hier meinen Character leider ueberhaupt nicht.

Gris / Jaeger / <OptaVia> / Zirkel des Cenarius

Den einzigen Character den ich von mir finde ist:

Griswald / Schamane / ( lt. buffed ) <unbreakable Terror> ( wirklich in ) <OptaVia> / Zirkel des Cenarius

Auch die Gilde OptaVia wird falsch angezeigt, da muessten ca. 20 Chars drin sein und keine 2. Wird das in bestimmten Zeitraeumen erneuert und abgefragt ? 

Gruss Grisu4272


----------



## Farstar (19. Januar 2008)

Grisu4272 schrieb:


> Auch die Gilde OptaVia wird falsch angezeigt, da muessten ca. 20 Chars drin sein und keine 2. Wird das in bestimmten Zeitraeumen erneuert und abgefragt ?
> 
> Gruss Grisu4272



Grüße

Die Mitgliederzahl deiner Gilde zeigt Buffed.de nur an, wenn diese Mitglieder ebenfalls einen Buffed.de Account haben!

Die Probleme beim hochladen der Charakterdaten, haben zur Zeit mehrere Buffed-User.


MfG


----------



## Grisu4272 (20. Januar 2008)

Gothron schrieb:


> Grüße
> 
> Die Mitgliederzahl deiner Gilde zeigt Buffed.de nur an, wenn diese Mitglieder ebenfalls einen Buffed.de Account haben!
> 
> ...



Danke fuer die schnelle Antwort erstmal Gothron. 

Das heisst also das Twinks hier nicht hochgeladen werden nur die "zu erst erstellten Charactere" der Spieler sehe ich das richtig?


----------



## Farstar (20. Januar 2008)

Grüße

Doch! Es werden auch Twinks hochgeladen, wenn du diese unter den Blasc Einstellungen aktiviert hast.

Taskleiste - BLASC (Symbol rechtsklick) - Einstellungen - World of Warcraft

Dort kannst du angeben wechle deiner Charakterdaten hochgeladen werden sollen.


MfG


----------



## cheowa (20. Januar 2008)

dass is ja fast jeden klar,

es geht eigentlich darum dass es trotz richtiger einstellungen nicht geht,

wie z.b. bei mir,


----------



## Farstar (20. Januar 2008)

cheowa schrieb:


> es geht eigentlich darum dass es trotz richtiger einstellungen nicht geht,
> 
> wie z.b. bei mir,



und wie z.B. bei mir auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei mir funktionieren auch keine Charakter uploads !


----------



## kampfkruemel (20. Januar 2008)

also ich hab mir blasc jetzt gerade runter geladen und es  funzt nich vernünftig... keine char-uploads und blasc lässt sich gar nich mehr öffnen... dass es an addons liegt glaub ich eher weniger, da ich kein einziges addon aufm rechner habe...hoffe das wird bald gelöst, damit ich meinen Drom hier endlich drin hab^^


----------



## Lord Aresius (20. Januar 2008)

jo, bei mir funktioniert es jetzt auch wieder nicht. Blasc lässt sich nicht öffnen.

Bosskill counter auch nicht mehr


----------



## Lord Aresius (21. Januar 2008)

Installieren von Blasc funktioniert auch nicht mehr.

Es kommt Fehlermeldung, das die Datei " Localdirs.xml " nicht geöffnet werden kann. Das System kann dir Datei nicht finden.


----------



## Lokibu (21. Januar 2008)

Gleiches Problem. Bisher ging alles wunderbar.. seit paar Tagen kriege ich meine Charakterdaten nicht mehr aktualisiert. 

Das Uploadfenster zeigt auch nicht mehr dass es etwas hochlädt. Also vorher konnte man irgendwie sehen, dass es etwas uploadet, jetzt sieht es nur so aus als würde es ne zeitlang hängenbleiben und dann kommt unten die Statusmeldung, dass die Daten hochgeladen wurden.


P.S.: gerade jetzt wo ich in Inis gehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JanR (21. Januar 2008)

Also beim mir is das Prob. heute wieder aufgetaucht


----------



## Lokibu (22. Januar 2008)

Also es geht seit dem 6. Januar 2008 nicht mehr bei mir. 

Was halt merkwürdig ist, dass es die ganze Zeit ging und ganz plötzlich nicht mehr.


----------



## Maelinda (22. Januar 2008)

Also ich kann jetzt bei mir mit ziemlicher sicherheit sagen, dass die charakterdetails/bosskills NUR hochgeladen werden, wenn ich mich im spiel NICHT umlogge!
dh: charakterupload nur wenn ich das spiel starte, mich mit meinem char einlogge und dann das spiel verlasse. sobald ich im spiel umlogge auf einen bankchar, wird nicht upgeloaded 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord Aresius (23. Januar 2008)

Im Spiel kommt zwar die Meldung das Bosskill erfasst wurde, wird aber seit über einem Tag nicht in meinem Profil angezeigt.

Was zum Teufel stimmt denn da nicht ? also irgendwas funktioniert immer nicht, das kann nicht mehr normal sein oder am eigenen PC liegen.


----------



## Lokibu (23. Januar 2008)

Ich habe gestern nur meinen Jäger gespielt.. trotzdem kein Update erfolgt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fabdiem (23. Januar 2008)

liegt es vl an blizz

da jegliche andere programme zum uploads von charakter bei mir immer fehschlagen (also verschiedene programme)

und ich nicht auf das arsenal auf der offiziellen page von wow zugreifen kann


sonst isses das gleich problem wie bei den andern

blasc funkt normal
zeigt auch an wenn was geladen wird bzw. erfolgreiches uploaden

nur wenn ich mir dann meine sachen auf buffed.de anziegen lassen will is sense 

bei meim main war sogar alle items net zu sehn

daher hab ich jetzt alles gelöscht^^


----------



## Kovu Wolfszahn (23. Januar 2008)

Bei mir klappt auch nix mehr. Seid Tagen lad ich hoch, aber es wird nix angezeigt. Und ich habe seid Wochen nix an Blasc oder meinem WoW verändert. Und heute morgen kam die meldung, das Blasc irgent sonen Server garnicht erreicht hatt. Kann also weder was updaten, noch kann ich was hochladen.


----------



## ZAM (23. Januar 2008)

Habt Ihr wirklich die aktuellsten Versionen drauf? Keine Firewall-Blockaden, die richtigen Charaktere abgehakt UND geprüft ob das Addon BLASCProfiler in WoW für die jeweiligen Charaktere aktiviert ist?


----------



## Suann (24. Januar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Habt Ihr wirklich die aktuellsten Versionen drauf? Keine Firewall-Blockaden, die richtigen Charaktere abgehakt UND geprüft ob das Addon BLASCProfiler in WoW für die jeweiligen Charaktere aktiviert ist?



habe den neuen blasc, aber es funktioniert immer noch nicht. er sagt zwar immer, das die daten erfolgreich uebertragen wurden, aber weder bosskills, skill, equip, ruf oder sonstiges werden aktualisiert. bin ratlos


----------



## Lord Aresius (24. Januar 2008)

Blasc wurde zwar geupdatet, Daten übertragen, aber komischerweise werden im Spiel nicht mehr die Bosskills angezeigt.

Also was bitte stimmt denn da immer noch nicht ?


----------



## Ocian (24. Januar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Habt Ihr wirklich die aktuellsten Versionen drauf? Keine Firewall-Blockaden, die richtigen Charaktere abgehakt UND geprüft ob das Addon BLASCProfiler in WoW für die jeweiligen Charaktere aktiviert ist?



Ich habe auch ein Problem mit der BossKiller übertragung.

Bei mir ist ein fehler in der Übertragung aufgetaucht wodurch ich nun KelThaz einmal zu viel gekillt habe dafür aber bei Solarian einer fehlt, kann man das irgendwie abändern eventuell?

Neuste Version ist es, für die Firewall bräuchte ich nochmal die Ports um sie manuell freizuschalten.
Das Problem tauchte vor dem Heutigen Update des Blasc Clients auf wo ja der hotfix dafür drin sein sollte.
Also wenn irgendwie möglich dann bitte bei mir 1x KelThaz weg und dafür dann bitte einmal Solarian dazu.
Das ich bei dem Kill dabei war kann man bei WWS
nachschauen.


----------



## Farstar (24. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen

Also, ich habe noch mal meine Einstellungen der Firewall und der Version vom Blasc Client überprüft, aber es ist alles ok!

*Was mich nun stark verwundert hat* ... ich habe mir eben einen neuen Charakter erstellt und der wird mir nun auf myBuffed angezeigt, aber meine ganzen anderen Charaktere werden nicht hochgeladen, obwohl in den Addons die Auswahl für BlascProfiler für alle Charaktere gewählt ist!

Kann es was damit zu tun haben, dass ich damals meine Charaktere gelöscht habe und diese werden mir nun nicht mehr angezeigt bzw. hochgeladen?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Firragon (24. Januar 2008)

Hi BLASC Team,

es läuft wieder einwandfrei seit dem letzten Blasc update, super sache, auch der Addon updater läuft nun, thx für Euer Engagenemnt, war bestimmt wieder ein kniffliges Stueck,  top sache !


----------



## sarika (24. Januar 2008)

seit dem update heute wird bei mir kein bosskill mehr erfasst, ist das eine einstellungssache oder woran kann das liegen?
das problem der bosskills sollte ja mit dem heutigen update behoben werden. ich kriegs auch im spiel nicht mehr angezeigt.


----------



## Trollgotan (25. Januar 2008)

sarika schrieb:


> seit dem update heute wird bei mir kein bosskill mehr erfasst, ist das eine einstellungssache oder woran kann das liegen?
> das problem der bosskills sollte ja mit dem heutigen update behoben werden. ich kriegs auch im spiel nicht mehr angezeigt.




bei mir genau so heute 3 bosse in zulaman gelegt zum teil firstkills ....ärgerlich hätte sie gerne in meinem profil stehen habe extra scrrens gemacht als beweis für eine eventuelle nachtragung... es handelten sich um: Halazzi,     
Jan´alai und Akil'zon.

Wäre super wenn sie nachgetragen werden könnten.

mfg Trollgotan


----------



## Dynamitepro (25. Januar 2008)

sarika schrieb:


> seit dem update heute wird bei mir kein bosskill mehr erfasst, ist das eine einstellungssache oder woran kann das liegen?
> das problem der bosskills sollte ja mit dem heutigen update behoben werden. ich kriegs auch im spiel nicht mehr angezeigt.


 Jop, stimmt. Heute 3 Bosse gelegt und keiner wurde gezählt.


----------



## Lord Aresius (25. Januar 2008)

jo, bei mir auch nicht.

Gestern wurde Attumen, Moroes, die Maid sowie der böse Wolf gelegt. Kann man das mal nachtragen ?

Find es auch komisch, das mit dem Update das Bosskill Problem behoben sei sollte, aber genau das funktioniert jetzt nicht mehr.


----------



## Sir Slatorius (25. Januar 2008)

Ich habe das Problem mit den nicht funktionierenden Ini-Updates schon seit einigen Wochen, es funktioniert in den vor-BC Inis einwandfrei (wenn ich zB. mal nen Twink durch ne Low-Level-Ini ziehe), aber das ich alle Bosse im SSC, FDS und auch schon Winterchill down gesehen habe, interessiert das Tool irgendwie nicht mehr. Lady Vashj haben wir bereits 5x getötet, aber es wird nie aktualisiert. Ich habe die aktuelle Version vom Blasc und es hat bis vor einigen Wochen auch funktioniert.

Keine Ahnung woran das liegen könnte, ich habe nichts wesentliches verändert, vor allem nicht an den Einstellungen vom Blasc.


----------



## Lokibu (25. Januar 2008)

Also nach dem Update gehts wieder, allerdings habe ich nach den Bosskills noch nicht geschaut. Der rest scheint wieder zu funktionieren.

Edit: Stimmt Bosskills wurden nicht registriert.


----------



## Lord Aresius (25. Januar 2008)

Na toll, heute soll Gruul gelegt werden.

Ich werd sauer wenn das nicht gezählt wird.


----------



## Lokibu (25. Januar 2008)

Nehme alles zurück. Bosskills von gestern sind drin und alle anderen auch. Und meine Seite ist up to date. 

Nach dem letzten Update von Blasc, gestern kam die Aufforderung zum Update, scheint alles wieder zu gehen.

*freu riesig*


----------



## ZAM (25. Januar 2008)

Lord schrieb:


> Na toll, heute soll Gruul gelegt werden.
> 
> Ich werd sauer wenn das nicht gezählt wird.



Es KANN vorkommen, das nach dem Update, die Bosskill-Funktion deaktiviert ist für die Chars oder das BLASCProfiler-Addon generell. Einfach mal die Einstellungen überprüfen.
Es gibt bei einigen Usern ein Problem beim Speichern der Konfigurations.Datei - wir arbeiten aber grad an einer vorteilhafteren Lösung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Farstar (25. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen

wie ich oben in meinem Beitrag #70 schon erwähnt habe, verstehe ich nicht, dass bei mir und vieleicht auch bei anderen Buffed-User, nur neu erstellte Charaktere hochgeladen werden? Ich denke mal das System merkt sich, wenn man Charkatere löscht und diese Namen, oder "Zuweise/Path" werden nicht mehr hochgeladen!?

Also, so ist es jedenfalls bei mir ... nur neu erstellte Charaktere werden hochgeladen und die die ich nach einem Servertransfer inkl. Charakternamenwechsel, werden nicht mehr hochgeladen!


----------



## Titina (25. Januar 2008)

Nachdem ich nun laengere Zeit nicht mehr ueberprueft hatte ob denn meine Bosskills alle eingetragen sind muss ich sagen: Das ist bei mir schon ewig nicht mehr der Fall.

Wir haben nun mittlerweile MH Clear und im BT bis Blutschatten down. 

Eingetragen ist im Profile nur jeweils einmal bis Kaz'rogal. Da diese Firstkills schon Anfang Dezember waren kann ich sagen das es seit ca. diesem Zeitpunkt nicht mehr funktioniert hat bei mir.


----------



## Necrosias (25. Januar 2008)

Die Bosskills werden bei mir nicht immer übertragen, eine Fehlerquelle ist, wenn man einen Disco hatte!
Gestern war dies aber nicht der Fall und wir haben zum ersten Mal Maggi sowie Kazzak (Der gar nicht auftaucht) gelegt und heute musste ich mit Erschrecken feststellen, dass der Kill nicht mit übertragen wurde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Schau ich aber ins Inventar, seh ich dort meine nagelneue T4 Brust!!! Die auch nicht im Autoblog auftaucht!
Irgendwie doch alles sehr komisch!


----------



## Trollgotan (25. Januar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Es KANN vorkommen, das nach dem Update, die Bosskill-Funktion deaktiviert ist für die Chars oder das BLASCProfiler-Addon generell. Einfach mal die Einstellungen überprüfen.
> Es gibt bei einigen Usern ein Problem beim Speichern der Konfigurations.Datei - wir arbeiten aber grad an einer vorteilhafteren Lösung.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hey Zam natürlich habe ich die einstellungen überprüft und es ist alles genau so wie vorher auch wo es noch funktioniert hat nur das die bosskills jetzt garnet mehr erfasst werden.

mfg Trollgotan


----------



## Trollgotan (25. Januar 2008)

So grade mal flammenschlund gecleart ja ganz alleine^^ und bosskill erfasst meldung kam .... komich jetzt läufts wieder und ich habe nichts verändert nur schade um die kills gestern in zulaman... kann man da nichts machen das sie nachgetragen werden???


----------



## Lord Aresius (25. Januar 2008)

ich hoffe, es läuft, wenn nachher Gruul und Maulgar gelegt werden.

Sonst werd ich sauer.

Das kann echt nicht mehr normal sein, das es manchmal geht und manchmal nicht bzw. bei manchen Usern, bei anderen nicht. Das kann bei allem Verständnis nicht mehr an den Usern liegen.


----------



## Nyak (26. Januar 2008)

Nur zur Info: Wir haben just4fun Zul'Gurub geraidet und Hakkar wurde vom Bosscounter nicht erkannt und gezählt.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (26. Januar 2008)

ich war gestern mit der Gilde in Kara , leider wurden die Bosskills #  Mittnacht # Moroes # Tugendhafte Maid # Theaterevent und Attumen der Jäger wurden nicht eingetragen obwohl die meldung von BLASC dam das der BOSS gezählt wurde


----------



## Necrosias (26. Januar 2008)

Wir hatten komplett MC gemacht und kein Boss wurde gezählt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyak (26. Januar 2008)

Nyak schrieb:


> Nur zur Info: Wir haben just4fun Zul'Gurub geraidet und Hakkar wurde vom Bosscounter nicht erkannt und gezählt.


Heute haben wir in Naxx zwei Flügel gecleart und nicht ein Bosskill wurde gezählt.


----------



## Ikku (27. Januar 2008)

wir waren gestern naxx und haben komplett gecleart.... und NIX hat gezählt.. ich bekam keine meldung dass bosskill erfasst wurde und übertragen hat es letztendlich auch nix...

obwohl ich nachm 1. boss gleich nochmal wow und blasc neugestartet hab

da komm ich ENDLICH mal naxx um meine liste etwas zu vervollständigen und genau dann gehts nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mimimi!


----------



## kinilein (27. Januar 2008)

Gestern Nachmittag paar Leute durch Kloster gezogen, Da gingen die Kills noch.
Am Abend Kara leer gemacht, kein einziger Boss hat gezählt... :-(


----------



## HGVermillion (27. Januar 2008)

Ja irgendwie scheinen die Raidinstanzen nicht mehr gezählt zu werden. Freitag und Gestern Kara bis auf Nethergroll clear gemacht und keinen Kills dazubekommen.

Aber in den kleineren Instanzen und Heroic bekomm ich die kills gezählt


----------



## TrashmasterFX (27. Januar 2008)

hi 

ich habe gerade meine einstellungen überprüft und ich hab das gleiche problem. war heut und gestern kara und keiner der boss killst wurde gezählt geschweigeden registriert. 

gibts dafür abhilfe ???


greatz


----------



## HGVermillion (27. Januar 2008)

so und nun Maulgar und Gruul gelegt und nun sind keine kills da *schnief*

macht was Buffedteam sonst garantiere ich für nichts (als hexer hat man immer seine fläschen mit den ganzen Seuchen rumliegen) ^^

scherz......


----------



## Trollgotan (28. Januar 2008)

Meine liste der nicht erfassten Bosskills wird wieder einmal länger:

Halazzi,
Jan´alai
Akil'zon
Leerhäscher

und es geht weiter:

Atumen
Moroes
Tugendhafte Maid
Die böse Hexe
Kurator


----------



## Vesber (28. Januar 2008)

Servus!

Also ich habe das Problem seit dem letzten Bosskill-Fix vom Crafter. Seitdem, ich glaub download war vorgestern oder so, erhalte ich beim kill weder die Meldung "erfasst" noch den Abgleich hier bei buffed. Alle anderen Daten werden ganz normal übertragen und sind auch aktualisiert, nur der Schw***-Vergleich fehlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ärgerlich nur deshalb weils meine ersten Bosse FdS und SSC waren. 

Naja, dafür wurde Gruul vor dem Fix mal doppelt gezählt^^


----------



## Iderissai (28. Januar 2008)

Hi allerseits

Bei mir dasselbe Problem, war schon etliche Male Kara, aber bei mir zeigts noch keinen Bosskill an dort, auch von all den Besuchen in den 5er Instanzen zeigt es mir ausser HdZ keine Bosskills an. 

Scheint ja schon länger zu bestehen das Problem, ich warte also auf eine baldige Behebung.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Cheers,
Iderissai


----------



## Raido (28. Januar 2008)

Kann man die Bosskills auch irgendwie nachtragen,

bei mir ist es seltsam, alle normalen Inis und Hero-Inis werden mit Bosskills erfasst und auch hochgeladen,
Aber die Schlachtzüge (Kara ) inzwischen seit dem letzen update von Blasc (letzte Woche) , werden in Game nicht mehr erfasst, gehe ich danach oder davor in eine normale Ini, wird der Kill erfasst und wie auch alle anderen Daten hochgeladen. 

Ich finde es schade, das gerade nun Schlachtzüge nicht erfasst werden, vorallem sehr ärgerlich da es für mich die ersten Kara-kills sind....

Kann man die Daten nachträglich noch erfassen?


----------



## spiritofsoul (28. Januar 2008)

Auch bei mir werden keine Boss-Kills mehr übertragen, obwohl alles auf dem neusten Stand ist.
Wie kann ich die Boss-Kills nachtragen?

Diese wäre ins besondere deswegen wichtig, da wir gerade Vashj zum ersten mal gelegt haben.
Alle anderen Boss-Kills aus SSC und  TK fehlen ebenfalls.

Sehr ärgerlich, da die Idee grundsätzlich sehr gut ist.


----------



## Maelinda (28. Januar 2008)

falls bei euch keine IG nachricht kommen, überprüft doch, do ihr blasc bei den addons aktiviert habt.

bei mir is nach wie vor so, wenn ich umlogge, wird nie aktualisiert, wenn ich nicht umlogge im spiel, wird der char meistens aktualisiert.


----------



## Lioness (28. Januar 2008)

Bei mir geht das auch nicht mehr.. Meine Kills für Festung der Stürme sind z.B. gar nicht zu sehen. Kann man das irgendwie nachtragen? ich möchte das schon ganz gerne da aufgelistet bekommen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moods666 (28. Januar 2008)

bei mir werden zwar die hero inni boss kills gezählt, aber die kara kills nicht...!

kann mir jemand sagen warum das so ist und wie ich das problem beheben kann ?


----------



## Alaska S. (28. Januar 2008)

Erstmal hy an alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so, ich weiss ned obs hier hin gehört, abar da dies der aktuellste thread is den ich mit der SuFu gefunden hab der das Thema ein wennig behandelt schreib ich s hier rein.

zu meinem Problem:

Ich spiel erst seit ner woche WoW (Joa, brauchte lange um mich zu entscheiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). wollt mir hier n profil machne bei dem man den char hald sieht (& visitenkarte).

Hab die FAQ`s durchgelesen und alles so gemacht wie beschrieben:

-acc angelegt auf mybuffed.de
-BASC runtergeladen und Installiert
- alles in einstellungen vorgenommen was ich angezeigt haben möchte
-über BLASC WoW gestartet und eingelogt ins Spiel
-Wieder aus dem Spiel ausgeloggt.

scheint soweit zu funktionieren, beim ausloggen kommt ne Meldung das der Char. erfolgreich übertragen wurde.

Nun wollt ich mir den auf mybuffed ansehen, aber be den Regiestrierkarten steht nirgens Charakter, gut, dachte ich, suchst den in der Datenbank hier unter CHarakter Suche.....fehlanzeige, charkter konnte nicht gefunden werden.

Muss ich da etwas länger warten bis ich den zu sehen bekomm? gibts grad n problem mit der Site? oder hab ich was  übersehen?

Danke im voraus schonmal für Hilfe/Anregungen


----------



## ZAM (28. Januar 2008)

Alaska schrieb:


> Erstmal hy an alle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jup 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## friendlysoul (28. Januar 2008)

ich hab bei der version 0.5.0 stehen...is dass ne aktuelle? bis vor 4 tagen gings noch mit dem aktualisieren...jetzt gehts nich mehr...hmm

schade...hätte gern mal gesehen wie weit ich jetzt beim counter bin...ich war am we kara...:-(


----------



## ZAM (28. Januar 2008)

friendlysoul schrieb:


> ich hab bei der version 0.5.0 stehen...is dass ne aktuelle? bis vor 4 tagen gings noch mit dem aktualisieren...jetzt gehts nich mehr...hmm
> schade...hätte gern mal gesehen wie weit ich jetzt beim counter bin...ich war am we kara...:-(



Was für eine Version? Also von was genau und aus welcher Datei entnommen?


----------



## Titina (29. Januar 2008)

Nachdem ich die ganze Blasc Applikation und das Addon aus meinem WOW Ordner geloescht hatte, hab ich mal neu installiert.

Er laed auch schoen direkt bei der Installation die neuste Version und installiert die Addons. Einstellungen gemacht fuer meinen Mainchar udn die paar Twinks die ich habe. Alles aktiviert bis auf Bankinhalt und Gold.

Ich starte WoW und ueberpruefe ob der Blascprofiler und Blascrafter aktiviert sind, waren sie.

Beim einloggen sagt er auch das Blascprofiler aktiviert ist und das Blascrafter halt die Daten vom 28.01.2008 hat. Also wunderbar aktuell.

Ab gings in den BT: Siedeblut down --> Nachricht vom Profiler das ein Bosskill erkannt wurde: Nix.

Updated wurde mein Profil nachdem ich ausgelogged habe dann auch aber halt leider ohne Bosskills. ...


Liegt das evtl. daran das ich die Englische Version verwende und nicht nur das ELP?


----------



## ZAM (29. Januar 2008)

Titina schrieb:


> Liegt das evtl. daran das ich die Englische Version verwende und nicht nur das ELP?



Kurz gesagt - ja. Der Profiler hat noch nicht die nötigen Strings für die Erkennung der englischen Bosse.


----------



## Titina (29. Januar 2008)

Das dann aber erst neu, weil die ersten Bosse in MH wurden ja mal erkannt und ich verwende die Englische Version schon seit BC Beginn. o_O


----------



## Gemlesch (29. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

ich war gestern mit meinem Schamy Gemlesch (Frostmourne) in Gruuls Unterschlupf und wir legten Hochkönig Maulgar & Gruul der Drachenschlächter.

ich hab extra drauf geachtet das beide Blasc addons an waren bevor ich in die ini rein ging.. leider registrierte er nicht die beiden bosskills... können die einem nach getragen werden? oder hab ich nu pech und erst beim nächsten mal seh ich dann den?

MFG
Gemlesch

PS: Ging bis jetzt eigendlich immer... blasc sagte mir nachher nach beendigung wows übertrage daten und zeigte mir auch die charas an die net übertragen werden konnten.. da war Gemlesch net bei...


----------



## ZAM (29. Januar 2008)

Titina schrieb:


> Das dann aber erst neu, weil die ersten Bosse in MH wurden ja mal erkannt und ich verwende die Englische Version schon seit BC Beginn. o_O



Ja du hast recht - die Strings sind tatsächlich schon drin - mh.
Hast du das Profiler-Update erhalten, das gestern Nacht kam?


----------



## Titina (29. Januar 2008)

Hmm nee ich glaub beim Update war die letzte Aenderung die aufgefuehrt wurde noch immer der 23.01(?) also schon ein paar Tage her.

Werde es am Mittwoch erst wieder testen koennen.


----------



## Vesber (29. Januar 2008)

Hm, also Labby hero wurde gestern ganz normal gezählt. Die Fortschritte in den 25er Raids dagegen nicht. 

Hab wie der vorherige Schreiber den client komplett neu installiert.

Das Problem tritt bei mir wie gesagt seid dem letzten Bosskill-Fix auf. Die Änderung, die wahrscheinlich zuviel gezählte kills verhindern sollte, verhindert jetzt anscheinend das in den 25ern überhaupt welche gezählt werden   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (29. Januar 2008)

Vesber schrieb:


> Hm, also Labby hero wurde gestern ganz normal gezählt. Die Fortschritte in den 25er Raids dagegen nicht.
> 
> Hab wie der vorherige Schreiber den client komplett neu installiert.
> 
> ...




Wir haben letzte Nacht ein Update für den Profiler aufgespielt, das die Bosskills wieder richtig ermitteln sollte.


----------



## Vesber (29. Januar 2008)

Ui, fein... Raid ist für mich erst morgen wieder, aber das wird getestet.

Viele viele Danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitakulix (WoW - Alleria) (30. Januar 2008)

Hmpf... Hab die aktuelle Blasc-Version und trotzdem wird der Kael- und Vashj-Kill ned hochgeladen. Naja, vielleicht könnt ihrs ja manuell nachtragen. Der Beweis ist ja mit drin im Profil (die Ringbelohnung von Hyjal)


----------



## Lord Aresius (30. Januar 2008)

Normale und Hero Inis werden die Bosskills gezählt.

Gerade Kara die Attumen und Moroes gelegt, es kam keine Bosskill Meldung im Spiel.

Man, sowas kotzt mich langsam an. was zum teufel stimmt da nicht. muss doch langsam mal ausgebessert sein


----------



## Titina (31. Januar 2008)

Die ersten 4 Bosse in BT von gestern wurden bei mir gezaehlt. Sehr schoen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (31. Januar 2008)

Lord schrieb:


> Normale und Hero Inis werden die Bosskills gezählt.
> 
> Gerade Kara die Attumen und Moroes gelegt, es kam keine Bosskill Meldung im Spiel.
> 
> Man, sowas kotzt mich langsam an. was zum teufel stimmt da nicht. muss doch langsam mal ausgebessert sein



Wenn du das Profiler-Update von Montag Nacht nicht installiert hast, werden auch weiterhin keine Schlachtzug-Bosse gezählt.


----------



## Betze4ever (31. Januar 2008)

Hallo,
ich bin bestimmt kein Meckerfritze aber der Bosskill ist schlicht und ergreifend fehlerhaft.
Hab das neue Hotfix drauf von Montag, Maggi wurde daraufhin auch gezählt.
Freude kam auf.
Auf ins Kloster und alle 3 Boss gelegt und Meldung vom Counter im Chat gelesen.
Ausgloggt, Profil übertragen --> nichts. Auch heute nicht. kein Update bei den Bosskills.
Wie gesagt, es kostet nichts, ich find buffed unschlagbar und bin täglich drauf, kaufe zur Unterstützung auch die Hefte, aber das Bosskill-Mod ist crap von vorn bis hinten.
Schaut da nochmal drüber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bis dahin, haut rein.


----------



## zupejema (1. Februar 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

Danke für den Tip, hat funktioniert, gestern Kurator gelegt und prompt zeigt inGame der Profiler das der Bosskill gezählt wurde.

Danke




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sentor (1. Februar 2008)

tja was soll ich sagen ? Erst wurden Tagelang gar keine Bosskills gezählt (was besonders Schade war weil einige Firstkills in Kara bei uns dabei waren) und jetzt nach dem Update auf die neue Version und dem Firstkill von Lurker in SSC steht in meinem Profil bei Lurker auf einmal eine "zwei". 

Doppelt gemoppelt hält besser ? Schade! kann ich nur sagen - dieses Feature ist immer noch nicht zu gebrauchen


----------



## Ocian (1. Februar 2008)

Sentor schrieb:


> tja was soll ich sagen ? Erst wurden Tagelang gar keine Bosskills gezählt (was besonders Schade war weil einige Firstkills in Kara bei uns dabei waren) und jetzt nach dem Update auf die neue Version und dem Firstkill von Lurker in SSC steht in meinem Profil bei Lurker auf einmal eine "zwei".
> 
> Doppelt gemoppelt hält besser ? Schade! kann ich nur sagen - dieses Feature ist immer noch nicht zu gebrauchen




Meld dich mal bei mir


----------



## Screen (1. Februar 2008)

Hi Leute also ich bin auch sehr ratlos, ich habe die neuste version com blascclint und alles, aber bei mir wurden jetzt die letzten drei bosse die ich gelegt habe net gezählt, was ich sehr schade finde, da es meine ersten boss begegnugen waren...EInmal war es Lurker(SSC), gestern Abend VoidRever(FDS) und Nalorakk(Zul'Aman).
Ich muss gestehen das ich bei Lurker auch Blasc2 nicht an hatte, und mir vllt deshalb erklären könnte warum es net gezählt wurde. Aber vorgestern bei Nalorakk und gester Bei VoidRever hab ich drauf geachtet und es wurde auch inGame bestädigt das die bosse aufgenommen wurden. Ich finde das sehr schade das dieses Problem besteht.

Danke schonmal im vorraus für die antworten, ich bin im moment sehr unbeholfen in der Sache!
nochmal zur version:

## Interface: 20300
## Title: BLASC Profiler
## Author: Crowley
## Notes: Exports character data for getbuffed.com
## Notes-deDE: Exportiert Charakter-Informationen für buffed.de
## SavedVariables: BLASCProfile
## Version: 2.7.6
BLASCProfiler.xml

ich denke mal das 2.7.6 die neuste ist und kann mir deshalb auch keinen Rheim draus machen...
mfg. Scryn


----------



## sarika (1. Februar 2008)

bei mir funktioniert es trotz update auch noch nicht. ingame wird es zwar angezeigt, aber es erscheint nachher nichts im profiel. echt schade, hoffe mal das ihr es irgendwie wieder hinbekommt.
ich drück euch die daumen und hoffe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bkloppt (2. Februar 2008)

Auch bei mir ist der Bosskillcounter fehlerhaft:

Aber auch nur bei 2 Bossen:
Vashj wurde von uns 2x gelegt und angezeigt werden bei mir 4 kills
Kael'thas wurde am Do. das erste mal gelegt und angezeigt werden 2 Kills

und wird der Bosskill direkt beim Kill erfasst (so wie es sein sollte) und ein weiteres mal, wenn man ihn, nachdem er gelootet wurde ein weiteres mal anvisiert. Der Fehler ist mir nur bei diesen 2 Bossen aufgefallen (Hyjal & BT kann ich nix zu sagen, da noch nicht besucht).

P.s.: updates sind immer die aktuellsten drauf


----------



## Maelinda (2. Februar 2008)

Bkloppt schrieb:


> Auch bei mir ist der Bosskillcounter fehlerhaft:
> 
> Aber auch nur bei 2 Bossen:
> Vashj wurde von uns 2x gelegt und angezeigt werden bei mir 4 kills
> ...



da ich nicht davon ausgehe, dass alle hier den ganzen thread lesen, noch mal ein tipp von mir.
logt einfach NICHT um und zwar gar nie! spiel starten, einloggen, bosse killen, spiel beenden!
hilft zumindest bei mir und ist jederzeit reproduzierbar!

versucht es mal, vielleicht hilft es bei euch auch! (und vergesst nicht, weder vorher noch nachher umloggen auf andere chars!!)

PS: vielleicht kann ja zam mal was dazu posten, ob in der richtung schon untersucht wurde bzw. ob schon ein fehler identifiziert wurde der das übertragen des/der chars irgendwie verhindert.


----------



## Bkloppt (2. Februar 2008)

Maelinda schrieb:


> da ich nicht davon ausgehe, dass alle hier den ganzen thread lesen, noch mal ein tipp von mir.
> logt einfach NICHT um und zwar gar nie! spiel starten, einloggen, bosse killen, spiel beenden!
> hilft zumindest bei mir und ist jederzeit reproduzierbar!
> 
> ...



Hatte ich auch nicht gemacht... Eingelogt, Boss geleget und dannach ausgelogt. Es kam halt 2x die Meldung "Bosskill erfasst". Halt wie geschrieben 1x beim Kill selber und 1x beim späteren anvisieren.


----------



## Maelinda (3. Februar 2008)

Bkloppt schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch nicht gemacht... Eingelogt, Boss geleget und dannach ausgelogt. Es kam halt 2x die Meldung "Bosskill erfasst". Halt wie geschrieben 1x beim Kill selber und 1x beim späteren anvisieren.


grml ^^ ich klick einfach immer auf "antwort" und hab das zitat des vorposters drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da bei dir der charakter ja übertragen wird und anscheinend nur ein problem beim counter besteht, kannst mein tipp vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## süpplini (3. Februar 2008)

ich find schade das mom nur die  hero und normalen inis gezählt werden haben  letztewoche sonntag das erstemal lady vashj gelegt und finde das ziehmlich traurig das der kill nicht notiert wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  dan habe ich gestern gedacht evtl geht es heut ja wider  haben dan wider vashj gelegt und wider keinen kill bzw. die anderen bosse davor werden ja auch nie mit notiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gruß


----------



## wizzi_perenolde (3. Februar 2008)

Also hier mal das aktuelle Verhalten von Blasc


Öffnen dauert EWIG! Das Programm bläst sich auf volle 110MB auf und verursacht eine Auslastung von 50% (hab 2 Kerne, deshalb kann ich mit dem anderen weiterarbeiten, aber der eine ist bei 100%)

Der Upload funktioniert kein bisschen (ja aktuelle Version) obwohl er sagt Upload erfolgreich.

Bosskills werden im Spiel angezeigt, aber eben nicht hochgeladen.

Grüße
Wizzi


----------



## C-A-Chef (6. Februar 2008)

hi

Naja mal schaun hab nun die Aktuelle Version aber zuvor hatte ich dies auch und ging Teilweise auch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ZulAman SSC FDS Karazhan ist leider nur je ein Boss wenn überhaupt vorhanden.
Ich werde dies mal ein Paar Tage erneut Testen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hoffe das es nun klappt.

mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vesber (6. Februar 2008)

Also bei mir funzt jetzt alles wieder einwandfrei.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Soll ja nicht nur Schelte geben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord Aresius (6. Februar 2008)

mein blasc ist auch auf dem aktuellen stand, ich hoffe, heute abend wenn es wieder nach Kara geht, werden die Bosskills gezählt. 

Ansonsten würd ich gerne, das man diverse Boss nachträgt.

Und am Freitag hab ich nen Nostalgie Raid nach Onyxia. Den will ich auch drin stehen haben


----------



## Myranos (6. Februar 2008)

hi 
ich habe auch das problem mit den Boss kills habe das auch mal ganz anderes gelöst habe WoW neuinstalliert und auch den blascrafter
ende vom lied es geht immer noch nicht mit den Bosskills und in der liste fehlt mir jetz ein Boss aus Naxx (Sapphiron wäre schon wen ihr ihn mir noch eintragen könnt als kill habe auch loot von im an)
euer freund und kamerad
Myranos


----------



## Kysugar (7. Februar 2008)

Hi zusammen,

bei mir werden auch Bosskills nicht übernommen obwohl sie im Chat angezeit wurden (hab extra mal drauf geachtet). Ebenfalls neueste Version installiert.

Auch bei der Übertragung von Charakterdaten (bzw. des Blogs) hab ich oft Probleme, das nicht alles übernommen wird. 

Beim automatischen Addonupdate bekommen ich danach auch jedesmal eine Fehlermeldung "nicht kompatibles AtlasLoot", welches ich immer manuell neu runterladen und installieren muss.

Mach ich da irgendwo was falsch ?

VG Kys


----------



## Lareluna (7. Februar 2008)

Bei mir selbes Spiel, Im Game Anzeige BossKill Illidan erfassst auf Blasc leider keine Anzeige :/


----------



## Xunila (8. Februar 2008)

Der blöde Boss-Counter funktioniert wohl gar nicht mehr: Letzte Woche wurde Aran nicht gezählt, jetzt hintereinander trotz Neustart von WoW bzw. des PC nicht: Attumen, Moroes, Maid, Romulo und Julianne, Kurator. Nur die untere Schwarzsfelsspitze zählte zwischendurch. Die Version ist die aktuelle.


----------



## Lord Aresius (8. Februar 2008)

Wäre nett wenn mal Besserung in Sicht wäre.

Ansonsten bitte nachtragen lassen.


----------



## Screen (9. Februar 2008)

also leute ich will hier net der arsch sein, aber einer muss es ja sagen:
Ihr könnt doch nicht verlangen das irgendwelche bosse nachgetrenge werden!
Seit doch froh das es dieses System überhaupt gibt...ich hab mich auch beschwert das Luker aus SSC und Void aus FdS net gezählt wurden, aber ich werde sie noch öfters legen! 
Seht es mal so.
Und mit dem Addon installer, wenn ihr so unzufrieden damit siet, dann löscht doch euer Blasc vom pc und geht net mehr auf Buffed rum stöbern.
Das ist doch nicht auszuhalten was ihr hier von den leuten verlangt, etwwas zu machen was sie nicht mal ansatzweise machen müssten.
Einfach "gott" danken das es sowas wie buffed oder andere WoW Such&Info Seiten gibt......

und bitte fangt nicht an unnötig hier auf mein Post zu Flamen...
mfg Scryn

P.S.: Ich hoffe das wir wenigstens bald erfahren ob sich in die richtung was tut , aber sagt doch nicht das sie das machen SOLLEN.......


----------



## Nyak (11. Februar 2008)

Hm, mein Bosscounter reagiert etwas heftig auf die Kritik, er läuft nun tadellos und schenkt mir sogar ein paar Kills  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Khaosgöttin (12. Februar 2008)

seufz...

War die Tage zum ersten Mal in Zul'Aman - heute zum ersten Mal bei Gruul... bin natürlich stolz wie sonstwas weil ich endlich auch mal raiden gehe. Bei allen Kills fehlte die Meldung im Chat, was mich schon irritierte. In meinem Profil wurd dann auch nichts eingetragen.
Dann folge ich den Tips hier - die aktuellste Version die ich von dieser Seite runterladen konnte war 2.7.5, auf meinem Rechner war die 2.7.6 - leider funktionieren beide nicht.
Und mir ist schon klar, dass dies hier ein freiwilliger und kostenloser Service ist - ich freu mich da auch sehr drüber, so isses nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  - aber wenn man ihn anbietet ist es immer besser wenn er auch reibungslos funktioniert, find ich...
Und grad meine wachsende Bosskill-Liste liegt mir ja schon am Herzen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (12. Februar 2008)

Sentor schrieb:


> tja was soll ich sagen ? Erst wurden Tagelang gar keine Bosskills gezählt (was besonders Schade war weil einige Firstkills in Kara bei uns dabei waren) und jetzt nach dem Update auf die neue Version und dem Firstkill von Lurker in SSC steht in meinem Profil bei Lurker auf einmal eine "zwei".
> 
> Doppelt gemoppelt hält besser ? Schade! kann ich nur sagen - dieses Feature ist immer noch nicht zu gebrauchen



Wir mussten zur Sicherheit eine weitere Prüfung einbauen - wenn Ihr 10 Minuten beim Boss rumsteht und mit der Maus drüber geht, wird er nochmal gezählt. Das wurde für jene eingebaut, die vor dem Bosskill sterben und zurücklaufen. Eine andere Lösung ist momentan eine Frage des Konzepts - mh.


----------



## Khaosgöttin (12. Februar 2008)

Hm, OK - dann frag ich noch mal eben direkt nach - was ist die aktuellste Version des Clients, und wo bekomme ich sie her? Hab wie gesagt hier auf der Page nur die 2.7.5 gefunden - das kann nicht die aktuellste sein, da ich vorher schon die 2.7.6 auf dem Rechner hatte. Wo kann ich also die neueste Variante finden?


----------



## ZAM (12. Februar 2008)

Khaosgöttin schrieb:


> Hm, OK - dann frag ich noch mal eben direkt nach - was ist die aktuellste Version des Clients, und wo bekomme ich sie her? Hab wie gesagt hier auf der Page nur die 2.7.5 gefunden - das kann nicht die aktuellste sein, da ich vorher schon die 2.7.6 auf dem Rechner hatte. Wo kann ich also die neueste Variante finden?



BLASC Patcht eigentlich automatisch.


----------



## sarika (13. Februar 2008)

also bei mir funktionieren alle bosskills reibungslos, ausser die in ZA. wir haben heute die ersten beiden bosse gelegt, es war aber nichts im chatt und natürlich nicht im profil.


ps: es soll keine kritik sein, sondern nur eventuelle probleme aufzeigen.


----------



## soul6 (13. Februar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Hallo Community,
> 
> da einige Probleme bei der Übertragung Ihrer Charaktere haben bzw. keine vollständigen Charaktere übermitteln können und/oder keine Bosskills angezeigt bekommen haben wir ein wenig nachgeforscht.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thyia (14. Februar 2008)

Ich wollte schnell einen Bug im aktuellen Bosskill Counter melden. Bei Classic-WoW Bossen wurde seit dem letzten Update nichts mehr aktualisiert (bei meinem Charakter Saalyn fehlen mindestens 1x General Drakkisath, 2x Dunkelmeister Gandling). BC Bosse hingegen sind alle vorhanden, nur ist der Counter hier zu hoch. Lady Vashj und Kael'Thas wurden mit meinem Krieger lediglich je 1x gekilled, angegeben ist aber je 2x.

Irgendwas läuft da also noch falsch. Ich benutzt die aktuelle Profiler Version.

LG,
Thyia


----------



## Baruul (14. Februar 2008)

Bei mir hat die Boss-Kill Funktion auch noch nie wirklich richtig gefunzt.

5er Inni egal ob Normal oder Heroic werden wies aussieht sauber erfasst, aber sämltiche Raids, egal ob 10er, 25er, Kara, SSC, FDS wird mal absolut gar nix eingetragen.
Es gibt dabei auch keine Meldung bei mir im Spiel weshalb ich denk dass die Erkennung im Spiel schon net läuft.

Hab jetzt auch schon zigmal Blasc neu runtergeladen, neuinstalliert, aber es tut sich einfach nix...Version is die aktuelle, Addons sind natürlich aktiviert (sonst würden ja auch die Char-Infos net aktualisiert aber das geht ja einwandfrei...nur der olle Boss-Counter net -.-)


----------



## Maelinda (17. Februar 2008)

ich probiers nochmal, vielleicht krieg ich ja doch mal ein feedback 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn bei euch im spiel der bosskill angezeigt wird, bei euch aber weder die rüssi noch die kills aktualisiert werden (obwohl steht "erfolgreich übertragen"), dann probiert doch einfach mal nicht im spiel umzuloggen!

ich weiss nicht wieso das so ist (und ist auch nur auf dem rechner so), aber bei mir wird nur korrekt übertragen, wenn ich ins spiel geh, mich mit dem char einlogg, boss(e) leg und dann das spiel verlasse (KEIN umloggen). is beliebig oft reproduzierbar!

vielleicht kommt mal was von zam oder anderen um zu sehen, ob ich das was falsch seh, oder obs vielleicht bei anderen auch so ist!


----------



## Dryadris (18. Februar 2008)

Also bei mir werden die Bosskills egal auf welche Art und Weise ich es auch probiere nicht übernommen. Egal ob ich Blasc nebenher laufen lasse oder ob ich die lua manuell hochlade es wird kein einziger Kill eingetragen.
Im Chat erhalte ich die Meldung dass der Kill erfasst worden ist, in der lua ist der Bosskill auch aufgeführt, nur in meinem Profil herrscht weiterhin gähnende Leere.

Die verwendete Version ist die aktuelle Version


----------



## Nebilein (19. Februar 2008)

Hallo

Vor ein paar Tagen wollte ich so wie immer Blasc starten.. und es ging nicht mehr .. (es ging gar nichts mehr) .. na gut dachte ich.. deinstalliere ich das ganze und installier es wieder... nun sitz ich hier und habe alles getan was in meiner macht steht aber ich kann es nicht mehr Installieren.. ganze ganze Programm hat ein Problem mit mir^^.. schade weil zum Schluss haben sogar die Boss Kills funktioniert .. jetz hab ich halt nichts mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natálya (20. Februar 2008)

Sodeli, ich hab auch wieder ein Problem zu melden und zwar:
"BLASC.exe hat Fehler verursacht und wird geschlossen. Starten Sie das Programm neu. Ein Fehlerprotokoll wird erstellt."

Also abgesehen davon, dass das nicht mal richtiges Deutsch ist, funktioniert jetzt gar nichts mehr. Egal ob ich Blasc starten will, konfigurieren will oder was auch immer, es kommt immer obrige Fehlermeldung. Das geht jetzt seit ein paar Tagen so. Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob das so ist, seit auf 2.7.6 gepacht wurde oder erst später kam.

Weiß jemand Rat?


----------



## Avalanche (21. Februar 2008)

Hallo liebes Buffed-Team,

ich habe folgendes Problem mit dem Boss-Kill-Counter:

Wenn wir einen Boss gelegt haben, steht, wie es sollte, im Chat "Boss-Kill erfasst: Boss Soundso". Gut ,alles gut soweit, doch nach ein paar Minuten (wir machen dann Lootvergabe, welche manchmal etwas dauern kann), steht erneut "Boss-Kill erfasst: Boss Soundso" im Chat, der Boss wurde also zweimal erfasst. 

Ein anderes Problem mit dem Upload meiner Chars: Meine Chars werden ordungsgemäß geupdatet, allerdings wird einer meiner Chars nicht dem MyBuffed-Profil zugeordnet. Wie kann ich das ändern?


----------



## ZAM (21. Februar 2008)

4v4l4nche schrieb:


> Hallo liebes Buffed-Team,
> 
> ich habe folgendes Problem mit dem Boss-Kill-Counter:
> 
> Wenn wir einen Boss gelegt haben, steht, wie es sollte, im Chat "Boss-Kill erfasst: Boss Soundso". Gut ,alles gut soweit, doch nach ein paar Minuten (wir machen dann Lootvergabe, welche manchmal etwas dauern kann), steht erneut "Boss-Kill erfasst: Boss Soundso" im Chat, der Boss wurde also zweimal erfasst.



Die Antwort darauf, steht nur ein paar Beiträge weiter oben hier im Thread.....



> Ein anderes Problem mit dem Upload meiner Chars: Meine Chars werden ordungsgemäß geupdatet, allerdings wird einer meiner Chars nicht dem MyBuffed-Profil zugeordnet. Wie kann ich das ändern?



Testweise einfach die Zuordnung allgemein entfernen, Speichern (OK/Übernehmen) und dann nochmal zuordnen und ebenfalls speichern und dann beim nächsten Abgleich/Upload überprüfen - bitte nicht sofort nach dem Upload und gleich wieder posten, das es nicht funktioniert hat. Zwischen Upload und Abgleich mit unserer Datenbank vergeht ein bisschen Zeit, da wir die Daten nicht live verarbeiten können.


----------



## Natálya (21. Februar 2008)

@ Zam: und mein Problem? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (21. Februar 2008)

Natálya schrieb:


> @ Zam: und mein Problem?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich kann da nur raten BLASC komplett zu deinstallieren, die restlichen Ordner zu entfernen, die Config-DAteien löschen (befinden sich bei XP unter C:\dokumente und einstellungen\All Users\......\buffed\) und BLASC neu zu installieren, auch wenn du die Einstellungen nochmal vornehmen musst.


----------



## Natálya (21. Februar 2008)

Ok, als ich meinen PC nach mehreren Verweigerungen und Fehler doch dazu überreden konnte Blasc noch mal zu installieren hat er dann auch brav gefolgt und inzwischen scheint wieder alles zu funktionieren. Thx!


----------



## Julmara (24. Februar 2008)

außer das Romulo und Julianne 2x gezählt wurden hatte ich bis jetzt keine Probleme


----------



## Unoxsis (24. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Profil aktualisiert sich gar nicht, weder BossKills noch Rüstung. BossKills sind lt. Chat erfasst worden und bekomme auch die Meldung, dass die Daten übertragen wurden - aber ich sehe nichts davon. Desweiteren öffnet sich BLASC nicht mehr automatisch, wenn Windows startet, obwohl es so eingestellt ist.

Habe auch schon 2 de- und wieder neuinstalliert, aber es funktioniert dennoch nicht. Was kann es sein?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evilfreak (25. Februar 2008)

selbes problem auf meiner seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avalanche (26. Februar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Testweise einfach die Zuordnung allgemein entfernen, Speichern (OK/Übernehmen) und dann nochmal zuordnen und ebenfalls speichern und dann beim nächsten Abgleich/Upload überprüfen - bitte nicht sofort nach dem Upload und gleich wieder posten, das es nicht funktioniert hat. Zwischen Upload und Abgleich mit unserer Datenbank vergeht ein bisschen Zeit, da wir die Daten nicht live verarbeiten können.



Funktioniert leider nicht. Es sind sogar 2 Charaktere, die nicht meinem Profil zugeordnet werden....


----------



## Evilfreak (26. Februar 2008)

mir ist grad aufgefallen dass alle meine chars geupdatet wurden gestern, nur der mit dem ich am meisten mach leider nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darklord2201 (26. Februar 2008)

das mit den doppelt gezählten bosskills find ich wirklich ärgerlich.

wäre cool, wenns mal ne funktion gäbe um zumindest bosskills aus der statistik wieder entfernen zu könnnen


----------



## Ela_77 (27. Februar 2008)

Bei mir scheint es, nach langer Zeit, doch einmal zu funktionieren..Hurra 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hoffe, dass es so bleibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evilfreak (27. Februar 2008)

Man glaubt es kaum, aber nach einer neuinstall von BLASC2 hat er doch tatsächlich meinen Hexer geupdatet, auch wenn mir die Kara-bosse von gestern abend im counter flöten gegangen sind. aber naja, es gibt dramatischeres

Jan


----------



## Avalanche (27. Februar 2008)

Was kann ich machen, damit die 2 Chars meinem Profil zugerordnet werden?


----------



## Ocian (27. Februar 2008)

4v4l4nche schrieb:


> Was kann ich machen, damit die 2 Chars meinem Profil zugerordnet werden?



Hast du im Blasc Client unter Einstellungen -> Allgemeines auch deine Buffed zugangsdaten eingegeben?
Stehen bei World of Warcraft dein WoW Account und dein Buffed Account drin?


----------



## Avalanche (27. Februar 2008)

Js. Ist ja auch so, dass meine anderen Chars aktualisiert werden, nur 2 andere dem Ptrofil nicht zugeordnet werden, obwohl alles genau wie bei den anderen Chars eingestellt ist.


----------



## Farstar (28. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen

Meine Charaktere sind fast alle wieder da! Ich habe einen Servertransfer gemacht, die Charakternamen gewechselt und dann wurden meine Charaktere auf myBuffed.de hochgeladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die anderen Charaktere, die auf dem Server Tirion sind werden leider immer noch nicht hochgeladen bzw. sind ohne Zuordnung!

Charaktere ohne Zuordnung die NICHT hochgeladen, oder aktualisiert werden sind:

Server: Tirion

Gothron (70) untoter Hexenmeister
Sarideth (26) Blutelf Magierin
Talerion (46) Blutelf Paladin
Xarr (16) Ork Jäger

MfG


----------



## Bazoo (28. Februar 2008)

Also bei mir macht der Client auch normales Update der Charakterdaten, aber Items, Ruf etc werden erst nach manuellem Update aktiv angezeigt und Bosskills gar nicht....Kara - Farmstatus, Gruul - Auch, Zul - Auch einiges weg und laut Buffedprofil hab ich halb Kara erst einmal durch...Hihi....schon komisch!

Hoffe es geht bald wieder, wäre supi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tarrekygazz (28. Februar 2008)

hi Buffed-Admins... bei funktioniert jetzt sowohl die Datenübertragung, als auch die Anzeige.. aber was dennnoch nicht ganz in Ordnung ist ... weder werden die Rezepte ordnungsgemäß übertragen, noch die Bosskills vergangener Datentransfers...

schon einmal thx im Voraus, für die ( ich hoffe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) schnelle Behebung


----------



## Seesafaa (29. Februar 2008)

Leider habe ich nun auch schon seit geraumer Zeit kein Update meiner Chars mehr erfahren. Was is da los Admins???


----------



## Dors (2. März 2008)

Bei mir updated er zwar die character info und so 
8und die boss kills auch nur solarian nimmt er nichtr mit in die liste auf, obwohl ich sogar items von dem schon bekommen hab *G*


----------



## Avalanche (3. März 2008)

Feuergeißler schrieb:


> Hallo Support,
> ihr solltet mal den BossKillCounter aus SSC überprüfen.
> 
> Bei kill von Lurker bekommt man immer 2 Kills gut geschreiben.
> ...



Stimmt nicht ganz, nicht jedesmal. Grund wurde weiter oben schon genannt.


----------



## PKO (3. März 2008)

Also bei mir besteht das Problem dass bei mir gar keine Daten mehr seit ca. 1 Wochte geuploadet werden. Wenn ich WoW beende steht dann imemr da dass es keine Daten zu Transferieren gibt was aber nicht stimmt... Alles ist so eingestellt wie es sollte und hab auch die aktuelle Version


----------



## inselberg (3. März 2008)

bei mir werden die bosskills zwar efasst .. befinden sich auch in der lua .. jedoch durch manuellen upload nicht ausgewertet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



stimmt da was nicht mit "eurem" erkennungs/auswertungsscript?


----------



## Groog (3. März 2008)

hiho zusammen habe auch nen prob mit meinem blasc upload...
gestern FdS gewesen ersten 3 Bosse gelegt... im Chat bekam ich auch die Nachricht das, die Kills Regiestriert wurden... aber die wurden auf meiner charakterseite bei Buffed nicht aktualiesirt!
Irgendwas läuft da nicht.


----------



## Lord Aresius (5. März 2008)

Wieso ist mein Nethergroll Kill noch nicht in der Liste ?

Wurde letzte Nacht zum ersten Mal gelegt, im Spiel kam auch die Anzeige, das der Bosskill erfasst wurde. HAbe die Daten übertragen, automatisch wie auch manuell nochmal, aber bisher steht da immer noch keine 1


----------



## Aratorus (5. März 2008)

Hi zusammen,

hab auch keine aktuellen Boss-Kills... gestern Keal und Winterfrost gelegt und stehen ned drin... Habt Ihr Probs mit der Counter zur Zeit?


----------



## Waldman (5. März 2008)

Seit 3.3.2008 wird bei mir nichts mehr aktualisiert, der Client signalisiert zwar dass die Übertragung der daten erfolgt ist, aber eine Aktualisierung auf Buffed.de findet nicht statt. Hängt das mit den DB-Problemen zusammen? Sind mittlerweile schon einige Inis und auch Raidini Bosse, die mir so nicht dargestellt wurden.

MfG


----------



## Waldman (5. März 2008)

Seit 3.3.2008 wird bei mir nichts mehr aktualisiert, der Client signalisiert zwar dass die Übertragung der daten erfolgt ist, aber eine Aktualisierung auf Buffed.de findet nicht statt. Hängt das mit den DB-Problemen zusammen? Sind mittlerweile schon einige Inis und auch Raidini Bosse, die mir so nicht dargestellt wurden.

MfG


----------



## sordac (5. März 2008)

Grüße

Mein Charakter Laen  wird seit längerer zeit nicht mehr aktualisiert

die kriegerin ist schon länger 70 und auf def geskillt... und schon lange nicht mehr in der angezeigten gilde

auch wird der krieger nicht meinen MyBuffed Profil zugeordnet..

Edit: ich benutzte die aktuelle Blasc version .. es wird auch angezeigt das er es hochlädt.. aber passieren tut nichts


----------



## Bobo Rasta (5. März 2008)

Waldman schrieb:


> Seit 3.3.2008 wird bei mir nichts mehr aktualisiert, der Client signalisiert zwar dass die Übertragung der daten erfolgt ist, aber eine Aktualisierung auf Buffed.de findet nicht statt. Hängt das mit den DB-Problemen zusammen? Sind mittlerweile schon einige Inis und auch Raidini Bosse, die mir so nicht dargestellt wurden.
> 
> MfG



Den Eindruck hab ich auch. Mein Kumpel hatte auch das Problem, dass sein Char das letzte mal am 3.3. geupdated wurde, obwohl er immer überträgt. Bei mir auch, wobei ich BLASC erst seit heute hab. Er sagt jetzt immer, er hätte alles übertragen, kommt aber nix an.

Aber: Wenn ich manuell übertrage, dann geht es.

Denke mal, die Datenpakete landen nicht da, wo sie hin sollen. Evtl. ist das was durch den Serverausfall oder -wechsel, der gestern war, verstellt?


----------



## Lord Aresius (6. März 2008)

dachte, die Probleme wären vorbei, aber kaum 2 Wochen später gehts schon wieder los.

Ich hoffe, der Nethergroll Kill wird immer noch nicht angezeigt.


----------



## Thí (6. März 2008)

Ich hab auch seit 29.02.08 keinerlei aktualisierungen bekommen, weder Handwerk, Kills oder neue Items. Ich hab nichts verstellt oda sonstiges, war mir aber nicht Sicher und hab den Client vorsichtshalber nochmal neu geladen. Auch das half leider nichts. Hab viele neue Bosse platt gemacht und hoffe die komm dann nachträglich noch auf meine Abschussliste dazu, wäre schade wenn nicht =(

Der Client hat die Bosskills aber registriert...


----------



## Bobo Rasta (6. März 2008)

Hab mich jetzt mal was genauer mit BLASC und dem Addon BLASC Profiler beschäftigt.

ALSO:

BLASC Profiler schreibt beim Ausloggen eines Chars alles in eine Datei namens BLASCProfiler.lua, welche im Ordner WTF\Account\<Accountname>\SavedVariables des WoW-Verzeichnisses liegt. Berufe sind da nur drin, wenn man das entsprechende Fenster des Berufes auf hatte. Bosskills halt dann, wenn man nen Boss legt. 

Nach Beenden von WoW versucht BLASC dann diese Datei hochzuladen. Aktuell steht dann zwar bei mir da, es hätte geklappt, aber es kommt nix auf der Seite an. Am besten, man kontrolliert dann einfach, ob das Profil aktualisiert wurde oder nicht. Den beim nächsten Start von WoW wird die Datei BLASCProfiler.lua überschrieben. Im Fall von Rezepten usw ist das ja nicht so schlimm, die kann man ja immer wieder neu auslesen, ABER Bosskills sind dann weg!

Wenn man also nen Boss legt und den Kill sicher hier haben will: Datei manuell übertragen.

Oder hoffen, daß die Admins das mal in den Griff kriegen, daß die automatische Übertragungen wieder geht...


----------



## Raido (6. März 2008)

Bobo schrieb:


> Wenn man also nen Boss legt und den Kill sicher hier haben will: Datei manuell übertragen.



selbst das geht bei mir seit 4.3. nicht mehr, am 3.3. hat blasc das letzte mal aktualisiert, seit dem bekomme ich beim automatischen wie auch beim manuellen Hochladen in dem fenster was sonst sagt Charakterdaten wurden erfolgreich hochgeladen nur die anzeige, "unbekannter Fehler ist aufgetreten" 

in Game schaut aber alles normal aus, sprich boss-kills werden erfasst.

nur das hochladen scheint wohl Serverseitig nicht mehr so recht zu wollen - schade eigentlich, freu mich doch immer über bosskills, wozu hat man blasc den 

hoffe es geht bald wieder.

Nachtrag: habe gerade gesehen, dass der heute fürh mein Profile aktualisiert hat, das seltsamme, nicht die Daten von gesertn sondern die von Vorgestern sind nun übertragen, von gestern die fehlen noch.
Sehr komisch..


----------



## Waldman (6. März 2008)

ich glaube es liegt an den Datenbankproblemen die Buffed hatte, sie hatten ja mitgeteilt, dass sie die Daten auf einen anderen Server aufspielen und dann zurückkopieren, daher auch die Verzögerung denke ich


----------



## Lord Aresius (6. März 2008)

ah jo, passt schon. Nethergroll Kill ist aufgelistet


----------



## Maelinda (6. März 2008)

ich hab wow auf 2 verschiedenen rechnern laufen.
auf dem einen funktioniert blasc ganz normal und auf dem hier spackt es rum (charupload).

jetzt hab ich mal überlegt was der unterschied an beiden systemen ist (natürlich nur softwaretechnisch)
- auf dem wo es nicht funktioniert, hatte ich wow mit patch 2.3 vollkommen neu installiert (das andere gibts seit 1.2 oder so)
- auf dem wo es nicht funktioniert ist das blasc programm NICHT auf c: (sollte aber egal sein, oder doch nicht?)

sonst is alles gleich.
firewall, windowsXP, sonstige programme

wie ich allerdings gerade festgestellt habe, wurden gestern 3 meiner charaktere übertragen (zur gleichen zeit), also kanns nicht an dem von mir vermutet umloggen auf andere chars liegen. wieso genau meine charaktere dann übertragen werden und wann nicht, bleibt für mich somit weiter ein rätsel!

hab auch mal die .lua datei durchgeschaut, in der mir nicht wirklich was aufgefallen ist bis auf ganz am ende


> BLASC_Version = "120"


aber das wird wohl schon so stimmen ^^


----------



## eselX (6. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

hab eben den Blasc 2 Installer das erste mal Installiert und mich in eurer Community Registriert.

Es hatt alles Wunderbar geklapt, mein Charackter ist Reibungslos Übertragen worden nach den 30 Minuten bearbeitungszeit.

Vieleicht jetzt nochmal testen : /

Viel Glück Ciao


----------



## Thí (7. März 2008)

Also langsam reichts mir echt. Hab heute zum ersten mal Gruul gelegt und wieder paar weitere Bosse aus Kara und wieder keine Bosskills dazu gekommen. Ich hab mir BLASC eigentlich hauptsächlich wegen den Bosskills zugelegt, da ich mir in ferner Zukunft mal mit Stolz die Liste angucken kann, oder andere Leute wie meine Gildenmembers.

Jetzt geht seid 29.02 komplett gar nix mehr und keine Sau macht was dagegen.

Ich nenne das einfach nur UNFÄHIGKEIT! Was anderes fällt mir dazu nicht mehr ein.

Wenn das diese Woche nicht einwandfrei laufen wird, werde ich das "in dem Fall" unnütze Programm deinstallieren. Das wars dann für mich mit buffed & Co.

!

EDIT: Also kaum hab ich das oben genanne gepostet, funktionierte es am nächsten Morgen wieder   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hoppel (7. März 2008)

Halli Hallo!

Bei mir wird ebenfalls seit dem 25.02.2008 mein Profil nicht mehr aktualisiert.

Ich habe die aktuellste Version des clients und bekomme im Spiel immer die Meldung, dass der Bosskill erfasst wurde und nach Beenden des Spiels wird mir auch gemeldet, dass mein Profil aktualisiert worden wäre, aber wenn ich auf mein Profil schaue, dann ändert sich da seit zwei Wochen überhaupt gar nichts.

Nun werde ich aus dem Forum nicht ganz schlau draus, was ich machen soll?
Soll ich einfach den Client löschen und es bleiben lassen oder habe ich die Chance, dass das irgendwann wieder funktioniert?


Liebe Grüße


----------



## Hoppel (7. März 2008)

Aha! Man muss also dem Programm nur damit drohen, dass man es löscht!

Es hat sich nach zwei Wochen gerade eben aktualisiert als ich den Post oberhalb verfasst habe.
Und ich habe überhaupt nichts gemacht, lediglich die BlascProfiler.lua-Datei im WoW/wtf/Account/SavedVariables in einem Editor angeschaut.

Ich habe absolut nichts verändert, aber es geht wieder...

Das soll einer verstehen... Aber ich bin zufrieden!

Einen angenehmen Tag noch!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bobo Rasta (7. März 2008)

Hab das mit den Boss Kills mal ausprobiert und grade im Verlies "Bazil Thredd" umgehauen. Meldung im Chat-Fenster kam auch. In der BLASCProfiler.lua steht auch drin:
["bosskills"] = {
					[1004] = 1,

Hab extra nen manuellen Upload via Webinterface gemacht. Profil wurde aktualisiert: "letzte Aktualisierung: 2008-03-07 09:42:17 Uhr", aber der Boss Kill kam nicht an.

Um kurz nach 10 wurde da Profil grad nochmal aktualisiert, jetzt ist auch der Boss Kill drin... K.A., ob der erst später erscheint oder das jemand von Hand nachgetragen hat, nachdem ich das hier gepostet hab. Beim manuellen Upload über Webinterface kam der Boss Kill jedenfalls nicht mit... Ist das evtl. ne Sicherung, damit ich die Datei nicht manuell 5x übertrage, um den Boss Kill 5x zu erhalten?


----------



## rapoxy (7. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Findet euch mit ab. Es Funktioniert nicht, was habe ich schon alles Probiert. Manche Char sind schon seit einem halben nicht mehr Aktualisiert worden. Mann schreibt sich am besten selbst eine Liste.


----------



## Maelinda (8. März 2008)

also ich weiss nicht warum, aber seit 2-3 tagen geht der upload einwandfrei.
das einzige was ich bewusst gemacht habe, war die BLASCProfiler.lua.bak, welche im Ordner WTF\Account\<Accountname>\SavedVariables ist, zu löschen! (bzw. hab ich da drin mal alle *.bak gelöscht)
aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das das problem war!
mal schaun wie langs so geht ^^


----------



## Sandalor (8. März 2008)

Hallo, ich habe vor kurzem die Reparaturfunktion von WoW benutzt und seitdem werden meine Charaktere nicht mehr aktualisiert.
Normalerweise kommt die Meldung "Charakterdaten übertragen", nur seit dem Reparaturvorgang bleibt sie aus.
Woran kann das liegen und wie kann ich diesen Fehler beseitigen(insofern es ein Fehler ist).


----------



## Perzival (19. März 2008)

Also kann mal meine Erfahrung mitteilen ich habe auch Probleme mit denn Boss-Killszähler habe aber etwas entdeckt, was Ihr ja auch mal Testen könnt startet das WoW bevor Ihr die Ini betretet neu und wenn ihr fertig seit beendet ihr WoW könnt natürlich wieder neustarten.

Aber was auch Wichtig ist nicht umloggen denn dann streikt der BlascProfiler auch und die Char und die Boss-Kills Daten werden nicht übertragen.

Viel Spaß Euch noch und ich hoffe wenn Ihr das so macht wie ich geht es bei Euch auch wieder!


----------



## Denilson (19. März 2008)

seit den ganzen Neuerungen und Hotfixes funktioniert der Blascrafter nicht mehr ingame bei mir =(

zeigt mir niemanden mehr an der irgendwas herstellen kann etc. -.-


----------



## Ryndal (20. März 2008)

ich hab das Problem, daß die Chardaten hochgeladen werden, aber der Autoblogger irgendwie kaum bis garned geht, oder er dann Sachen hochlädt, die schon ewig her sind.


----------



## Mecdaddy (20. März 2008)

Hallo alle,

bei mir werden die Daten übertragen, allerdings wird wird nichts auf meiner mybuffed Seite Aktualisiert.

Kein Lvl, keine Bosskills, keine Skills einfach nix.

Habe die Probs seit Samstag 15.03.2008.


----------



## Disery (20. März 2008)

Hallo.

Ich habe ein ähnliches Problem. Seit letzten Freitag habe ich einen Neuen Char. Der ist jetzt auch schon 24 und 7 mal in einer Ini gewesen. Aber der Char wird einfach nicht in meinem Profil angelegt.

In "Plugin-World of Warcraft" von Blasc habe ich eingestellt was übertragen werden soll.
Außerdem habe ich auch schon versucht die Accountzuordnung aus und wieder an zu stellen.

Für meinen Krieger wurden die neuen Items eingetragen.
Für jegliche Hilfe zu diesem Problem wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## Necrosias (20. März 2008)

Bei mir geht auch gar nichts mehr seit 2.5 ich kann keine Funktionen mehr ausüben. 
Der Fehler liegt beim Download bzw. der Installation nach dem Download, denn der Balken nach dem Download, der wohl für die Installation zuständig ist, ist nicht bei 100%, sondern bei geschätzten 30%
Dennoch kommt die Meldung, dass das Programm upgedatet wurde, was es ja anscheinend nicht wurde und mit "Beenden" geschlossen werden kann.

Wenn ich nun das Buffed Logo in meiner Taskleiste anklicken will, dann kommt die Fehlermldung: "unbekannter Fehler"


----------



## Evilthing (21. März 2008)

Also sehr sehr interessant...

Normale Bosse werden geuppt- Rüstung wird geuppt...heroic = Fehlanzeige....

Eigentlich warte ich nur noch auf 2 Aussagen des Blasc-teams:

1. Das Problem ist uns bekannt und wir arbeiten dran
2. Lösche das Äquivalent zu wtf/wdb deinstalliere sämtliche Wow-bestandteile etc...


ach..ich hab 3 vergessen:

3.Installiere bitte die neuesten Treiber für deine Hardware  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Traurig, das nach MONATEN immer noch die Boss-Update Funktion bei einigen Fehlerhaft arbeitet...


----------



## Assari (22. März 2008)

## Interface: 20300
## Title: BLASC Profiler
## Author: Crowley
## Notes: Exports character data for getbuffed.com
## Notes-deDE: Exportiert Charakter-Informationen für buffed.de
## SavedVariables: BLASCProfile
## Version: 2.7.8
BLASCProfiler.xml




GUckt mal auf die Version =((

Habe ein Prob:

Mein Char hat das Addon BlascProfiler installiert doch dann kommt eine Warnung:

Folgende Charakter haben Blasc Profiler nicht Installiert: xxx,xxx,xxx,Assari

Das ist komisch!

Was soll ich amchen=???


----------



## Dhsordas (22. März 2008)

Habe seid gerade eben das Problem, das die Daten nicht mehr hochgeladen werden. Es kommt immer "unbekannter Fehler festgestellt"
Das ganze hängt dann in einer Endlosschleife. Mann muss den Prozess im Taskmanager beenden.


----------



## John_T_Clark (22. März 2008)

habe gerstern maggi und za geclaert und keine kill ein getragen wurden, kann es sein das irgendwas wieder nicht geht beim Blasc?


----------



## Bloodbuster (22. März 2008)

Hi,

nun möchte ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu beitragen.

Ich habe heute mein Blasc aktualisiert, nachdem er meine Daten nicht übermittelt hatte. Alles schön und gut. Neue Addons dazu bekommen. Die Entloslange Liste aller Addons gibts da wohl nicht mehr?! - Nun ja, spielt auch erstmal keine Rolle. (würde mich über eine Erklärung dennoch sehr freuen!) Jedenfalls übermittelt er mir meine Daten, an das Buffed Profil, dabei treten Fehlermeldungen auf und nach dem es dann heisst, dass die Daten an mein Prof weiter gereicht wurden, steht da immernoch, das keine Daten von meinem Main vorhanden sind?!. Öhm, bin ja net ganz so bescheuert. Aber mitlerweile denke ich mal, das einige von euch wohl Ex-politiker sind, da viel geredet wird, aber kaum was passiert. Würde also gerne mal wissen:

1. Wo sind die ganzen Addons (waren mal über 1000 Stück) hin?!
2. Warum werden meine Spielerdaten nicht übermittelt?!

Also. Sorgt mal dafür, das alles nach Möglichkeit reibungslos funktioniert, dann gibts auch zufriedene Spieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syndikat Query (23. März 2008)

hi habe meinen char nicht updaten können hab ihn aus der liste gelöscht auf der buffed seite und neu hochgeladen
er wird aber nicht angezeigt
wie kann ich chars die ich auf der buffed seite gelöscht hab wieder rein tun bzw anzeigen lassen?


----------



## Maelinda (23. März 2008)

Bloodbuster schrieb:


> 1. Wo sind die ganzen Addons (waren mal über 1000 Stück) hin?!


wenn man genau schaut, dann sieht man unter "Plugin WoW-Add-ons" dann rechts oben bei "Add-ons aktualisieren" is so ein drop-down menü, dort stellst auf "Nach Status gruppieren" und alles is wieder so, wie mans gewohnt is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



warum genau der charupload bei einigen nicht funktioniert, wär mal echt interessant. ich dachte zwar mal ein muster erkannt zu haben, aber das hab ich dann etwas später widerlegen können. zumindest gehts bei mir jetzt ca. jedes 2te mal.


----------



## Bloodbuster (24. März 2008)

wenn man genau schaut, dann sieht man unter "Plugin WoW-Add-ons" dann rechts oben bei "Add-ons aktualisieren" is so ein drop-down menü, dort stellst auf "Nach Status gruppieren" und alles is wieder so, wie mans gewohnt is 

Cool, also das hat ja nun schon einmal geklappt.........Zumindest sind nun auch die Restlichen 1291 Addons wieder aufgetaucht, danke erstmal dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  :  

Wieso wird meinem Profil aber dennoch, nicht meine Spielerdaten aus dem Spiel an mein Verdammtes Profil übertragen???? Zwar zeigt er mir an, dass die Daten übermittelt wurden und alles einwandfrei ist, aber wenn ich dann auf meinem Profil schaue, heisst es dort, dass ich noch keinerlei Spielerdaten übermittelt wurden!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ´

Gebts zu, Buffed und WoW wird von Ausserirdischen betrieben!!!! Bei den ganzen Fehlern und mist, was hier passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und die ganzen Daten werden deswegen nicht an die Profile übermittelt, weil die da oben uns so versuchen aus zu Spionieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ausserdem, warum wird mir im Spiel zwar das Blasczeichen angezeigt, aber nicht, auf meinem Icon, das ich bei Buffed ein Profil habe?

Also, zur vereinfachung:

Folgendes muss man sich vorstellen

Geh mal auf eine fremde Spielerfigur, dann siehst du folgendes:

Name der Figur

Gilde

Rasse, lvl und Klasse (Spieler)

und zum Schluss: im falle, das man ein Profil bei Buffed hat und Blasc, wird beides angezeigt.

ICH HABE:

FIGUR,

ICH HABE:

RASSE, LVL und KLASSE (SPIELER)

UND ICH HABE:

PROFIL BEI BUFFED UND BLASC 2.5!!!

ICH HABE NICHT:

DIE ANZEIGE BEI MEINER FIGUR IM SPIEL, DAS ICH EIN PROFIL BEI BUFFED DE HABE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber es werden über einzelne Sachen in der Leiste und meiner Lebensanzeige oben links angezeigt, das ich Blasc habe, dritten aber, das ich ein Profil hier habe?!?!?! Warum und woran liegt es?!?!


----------



## dereifler (24. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
heyho, seit Blasc 2.5 habe ich ebenfalls , die gleichen Probleme wie vorher beschrieben.

- das Update installiert sich bei jedem Blasc Start Neu
- keine Updates nach Wow-Logout, sondern ledicglich der HInweis auf einen unbekannten Fehler in einer
Endloschleife
- Diese hat dass doch ein Ende. Es folgt der Hinweis das alle Daten übertragen würden, aber nichts passiert


----------



## Magothia (25. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Bei mir funktioniert der charupload ebenfalls nicht!

Version: 2.7.8!!!!


----------



## Nonameno (26. März 2008)

Magothia schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Bei mir funktioniert der charupload ebenfalls nicht!
> 
> Version: 2.7.8!!!!


ich hab gestern mehrere chars gelevelt und jede menge bosskills (bestmmt so 20x den vom rf^^ und ein paar mal dm/hdw)
wird nix angezeigt

heute morgen kam direkt eine neue version zum runterladen...mal schauen obs jetzt klappt


----------



## Atinuviell (27. März 2008)

Im Moment scheint da einiges nich zu funktionieren. Hab seit mehreren Wochen das Problem das mein Char falsch angezeigt wird und die Bosskills gar nich mehr aktualisiert werden.
Und ich schaue jeden Tag wegen neuer Version und so.


----------



## Maeldron (27. März 2008)

Es scheint momentan auch mit der Version 2.8 nicht zu funktionieren....
nicht einmal ingame wurde zB der Kill von Kael'Thas auf der Terasse des Magisters erkannt.


----------



## Bloodbuster (27. März 2008)

Allso fassen wir einmal zusammen. 

WoW                                                                - 40,-€
WoW Burning Crusade                                       - 40,-€
WoW Wrath of the Lich King                                - 40,-€

Addons on mass.

Stand vom Donnerstag, 27. März 2008, nach dem Patch 2.4. 

Grosse Teile der vorher funktionierenden Addons gehen nun nicht mehr, auch wenn diese, selbst auf den Stand 2.4. abgestimmt wurden!

Sollte man ins Spiel kommen, hat man zu Hauf Bugs, oder kommt garnicht erst in inis rein!

Wir erinnern uns: Das kommende Addon wurde mehrfach verschoben und niemand (nichtmal Blizzard selbst!) weis, wanns nun raus kommt. 

Das Patch 2.4 wurde nun gestern aufgespielt. Normale Zeit: 3 - 11 MEZ 
Entgültige Dauer von 1 - 13 MEZ

Addons gehen seit dem nicht mehr, also ein großteil; das Spiel ist verbugter denje, man kommt nicht mehr in inis rein, oder wieder raus uvm. Die Liste wird immer länger. 

Für sowas soll man 13,-€ Monatlich blechen?! Mal ehrlich, was ist das für ein Scheiss?! Eine abzocke vor dem Herrn!!

Und dann Blasc!!!! Meine Frau, ebenfalls auf ihrem Rechner installiert, hat gerade sich Blasc 2.8 gedownloaded, ich bekomme nur die 2.5. zum downloaden?! Eye mal ehrlich, ich spiele noch nicht lange WoW, aber liebe es und es macht ja auch wirklich sehr viel spass. Was mir aber wirklich die Lust daran verdirbt, sind eben diese zunehmenden Probleme. Natürlich kann MAL was nicht funzen, aber ständig?! 
Genauso isses doch mit der Ehre!! Wie oft machen wir PVP im SF und bekommen anschliessend nicht mal mehr die Ehre erhalten?! Ich bin jemand, der sehr stark aufs Preis/Leistungsverhältnis achtet. Aber um ganz ehrlich zu sein, stimmt hier rein garnichts! Und das ist verdammt schade.


----------



## Beka (27. März 2008)

Also ich habe version 2.8.1 bei mir drauf, und seit dem patch gestern sind auf buffed meine ganzen rüstungs und ruf/rezept anzeigen verschwunden. onlinezeit, bosskill usw is alles da, autoblog geht einwandfrei. weiß jemand woran das liegt?


----------



## ChrisP (27. März 2008)

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass BLASC nicht mehr funktioniert, wenn man seine temporaeren Dateien loescht (wie dies einige "Sicherheitstools" machen). Da in diesem Fall der Ordner "C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\<Benutzer>\Lokale Einstellungen\Temp\buffed" geloescht wird, welcher aber angelegt sein muss, damit BLASC Dateien hochladen kann. Selbst ein beenden und neustarten des BLASC-Clients bewirkt nicht, dass dieser Ordner wieder angelegt wird.


----------



## Aoshi (28. März 2008)

Weibliche Chars werden nichtmehr aktualisiert weil der Buffedserver die Klasse nicht akzeptiert (KriegerIN). Wenn ihr alle nen weiblichen Char habt, dann müsst ihr die BASCProfiler.lua editieren und dann manuell hochladen:

X:\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\<Accountname>\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua <- Jene hier, nicht die im Interface\Addons Ordner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

In der Datei sucht ihr nach Folgendem: ["class"] =

Jo und dahinter steht die Klasse eures Chars: Kriegerin, Schamanin, whatever
Jetzt geht ihr einfach her und macht sie männlich ^^ als Krieger, Schamane, etc.
Achja, bei mehreren Chars müsst ihr ggf. mehrmals suchen nach ["class"] = 

Dann geht ihr auf die Buffed Seite und wählt im Menü links unten Manueller Upload, gebt den Pfad zur gerade geänderten BLASCProfiler.lua Datei an und wählt Senden. Voila, schon is euer Char wieder aktualisiert (der AutoBlog nicht!)


----------



## blackrose1987 (28. März 2008)

Also ich habe nur männliche Chars, aber bei mir steht keine Ausrüstung und auch keine Ruf-anzeige mehr.

Ich habe nachgeschaut, der Ordner ist da, ich habe die neueste Version von Blasc und auch alle Angaben sollen laut Einstellungen übertragen werden.

Kann mir wer helfen?


----------



## Dryadris (28. März 2008)

Es scheint so, dass Blasc jetzt mal so gar keine Einstellungen mehr übernimmt, egal was man in den Einstellungen für Häkchen gesetzt hat. 
Loggt man sich im Spiel ein steht im Chat, dass die Einstellungen sich auf Rezepte beschränkt und auch in der .lua steht drin dass nur Rezepte gescannt werden sollen laut Settings und das ist, sorry, Bockmist.

Wenn das Programm sämtliche vom User angegebenen Einstellungen komplett ignoriert und lediglich eine Änderung der Rezepte aufzeichnet, dann brauch sich hier keiner wundern, warum ihm der Ruf nicht aktualisiert wird oder die neue Fraktion erkannt wird, noch dass keine Bosskills gezählt werden.


----------



## Glandrim (28. März 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=36519 mehr braucht man nicht zu sagen, ausser dass mein char ebenfalls keine ausrüstung hat (und der krieger ist keine kriegerin) ... nach ruf und rezepten habe ich nicht geschaut, obwohl ich ebenfalls ein neues rezept gelernt habe (gestern)


----------



## Wesker22 (28. März 2008)

Ich habe das selbe Problem, seit dem bescheuerten Patch funktioniert gar nichts mehr, meine Ausrüstung wird nicht mehr angezeigt und gestern haben wir Kara durchgemacht und bei etwa jedem 2. Boss hat BLASC den Bosskill nicht erfasst ....


----------



## 1stBaron (28. März 2008)

^^na da bin ich aja froh, das das nicht nur bei mir so ist....
weder Boss-Kills noch Ausrüstung werden angezeigt. Und das nicht nur bei den Weibern....


----------



## Raido (28. März 2008)

habe blasc gestern einfach neuinstalliert nachdem der nix mehr übernommen oder erfasst hatte.

naja das wichtigste die bosskills wurden erfasst, aber weder ausrüstung noch ruf, noch sonst was werden von meinen weiblichen chars (habe ja nur dieses) hochgeladen.

Schon seltsam, das nun der bosskill geht aber die gesetzten häckchen bei Ruf, Ausrüstung etc nicht beachtet werden.

Hoffe das schnell eine Aktualisierung kommt.


----------



## the-quality (28. März 2008)

geht mir auch so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (28. März 2008)

Also einige der Probleme wurden bereits behoben - ein Auszug aus unseren Patch-Notes: 

27.03.2008
 BLASCProfiler 2.8.2
   - Erfasst jetzt den Fortschritt der Offensive der Zerschmetterten Sonne

27.03.2008
 BLASCProfiler 2.8.1
   - Kael'thas-Beute sollte nun dem richtigen Kael'thas zugeordnet werden

26.03.2008
 BLASCProfiler 2.8.0 HOTFIX
   - Problem behoben, dass BLASCProfiler nicht geladen wurde
   - Problem behoben, dass weibliche Klassennamen nicht erkannt wurden
26.03.2008
 BLASCProfiler 2.8.0
   - Charakter-Infos, die auch im Arsenal stehen werden jetzt immer erfasst
     (Ausrüstung, Fertigkeiten, Talente, Ruf)
   - Bosskill-Counter überarbeitet (Sollte durch das neue Kampflog 
     präziser sein)


----------



## Bloodbuster (28. März 2008)

Lieber ZAM. Dann frag ich dich nun einfach mal persönlich. Ich habe wie gesagt, BLASC komplett neu Installiert, auch vorhin wurde mir eine neue Version von BLASC angezeigt, die ich logischer weise promt gedownloaded habe. Aber als ich gerade BLASC geöffnet habe, stand da immer noch BLASC 2.5 wieso redest du was vom 2.8, wenn mir nur 2.5 angezeigt wird?!


----------



## blackrose1987 (28. März 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Also einige der Probleme wurden bereits behoben - ein Auszug aus unseren Patch-Notes:
> 
> 27.03.2008
> BLASCProfiler 2.8.2
> ...



Das meine ich ja nicht. Es geht nicht um den Ruf der neuen Fraktion, sondern um alle Fraktionen. Und eben um die Ausrüstung


----------



## ZAM (28. März 2008)

Bloodbuster schrieb:


> Lieber ZAM. Dann frag ich dich nun einfach mal persönlich. Ich habe wie gesagt, BLASC komplett neu Installiert, auch vorhin wurde mir eine neue Version von BLASC angezeigt, die ich logischer weise promt gedownloaded habe. Aber als ich gerade BLASC geöffnet habe, stand da immer noch BLASC 2.5 wieso redest du was vom 2.8, wenn mir nur 2.5 angezeigt wird?!



Profiler-Version = 2.8 - steht auch in den Patchnotes. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
BLASC = 2.5


----------



## Glandrim (28. März 2008)

Und wann funzt der Bosskillcounter dann mal richtig ?

bei mir wurden bereits
2 Vashj Kills
3 Solarian Kills
1 Voidreaver Kill
1 Alar Kill
sowie seit 2.4 (WoW Patch)
2 Kael Thas Kills Normal (Quel Danas)
1 Furor Winterfrost Kill
nicht gezählt

wenn BLASC weiter so gut funzt kann ichs auch gleich runterschmeissen von meinem Rechner

P.S. http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=36519 da ist ein Screenie von mir mit Furor sowie der armory Link zu dem Char um den es geht ... btw das Medallion von Karabor kann man immer noch NUR durch das besiegen von Furor Winterfrost erhalten!


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (28. März 2008)

dito. hier genau die selben probleme. das einzige was aktuallisiert wird, ist die goldanzeige. das war es aber auch schon.

habe auch schon de- und neuinstalliert. häckchen rein und raus gemacht. nach wow zeigt blasc mir auch an, das die daten übertragen wurden. aber nichts von ausrüstung zu sehen im profil.

dasselbe problem gab es bei patch 2.3 schon einmal glaube ich. da hatte es auch eine zeitlang gedauert, bis es wieder richtig funktioniert hat.


----------



## Bobo Rasta (28. März 2008)

Hmm, bei uns wird auf buffed.de bei der kompletten Gilde außer den Rezepten und Boss Kills nix mehr angezeigt, und das sind immerhin 5 Spieler, die ihre Chars hier hochladen...  
Fertigkeiten weg, Ausrüstung weg, Talente weg, Ruf weg... Nur mein Main Cýhl, bei dem ist noch alles zu sehen... das ist übrigens der einzige Char, wo BLASCProfiler keine Einstellungen findet und deshalb die Standdardeinstellungen nimmt... das ist auch der einzige Char mit Sonderzeichn im Namen... 
Macht auf mich den Eindruck, als hätte da das letzte BLASCProfiler-Update mal wieder nen neuen Bug rein bekommen, weshalb nicht mehr alles übertragen wird... und bei meinem Main hat mich der alte Bug, daß mein Char wegen dem´ über dem y nicht gefunden wird, wohl vor dem neuen Bug gerettet, das ist ja mal toll. ein Bug der nen anderen aufhebt...

Hier die Gilde: http://wow.buffed.de/?g=142727

Scheint übrigens ein generelles Problem zu sein, hier noch ein Char, aus ner ganze anderen Gilde (kenn den nicht, einfach zufällig gewählt), bei dem auch alles fehlt und der auch gestern hochgeladen wurde:

http://wow.buffed.de/?c=3230545

Mal gespannt, ob heut abend ein BLASCProfiler 2.8.3 kommt,wenn ich den Rechner starte...


----------



## Glandrim (28. März 2008)

UI ...

Jetzt werden die dazugehörigen Threads schon gelöscht ... oder hab ich den falsch mit BLASC hochgeladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bobo Rasta (28. März 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Aber zum eigentlichen Problem: Anscheinend gibt es einen Fehler im Profiler, so das nur absolute Grundwerte (Gold etc.) ermittelt werden. Wir sind da schon dran - ich kann nur noch nicht sagen, ob dazu heute das Update noch fertig wird - wie tun unser möglichstes und hoffen auf Euer Verständnis.



Quelle: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...st&p=456773

Also wurde das Problem erkannt und wir müssen nur aufs Update warten, is doch supi.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roggnaroek (28. März 2008)

Glandrim schrieb:


> UI ...
> 
> Jetzt werden die dazugehörigen Threads schon gelöscht ... oder hab ich den falsch mit BLASC hochgeladen
> 
> ...


Nein, sie wurden in einen Thread zusammengefasst


----------



## ZAM (28. März 2008)

Roggnaroek schrieb:


> Nein, sie wurden in einen Thread zusammengefasst



Genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Übersicht bewahren. Wenn Ihr schon keine Lust habt, das gleiche Problem in schon existierende Threads, die sogar direkt untereinander stehen, zu schreiben und uns so die Analyse erschwert, müssen wir das halt zusammenschieben. ;-)


----------



## Glandrim (28. März 2008)

Trotz allem nochmal die Frage ...

könnt ihr (von belegbaren Kills) wenigstens dort den counter auf minimum 1 setzen ?

Klar wenn nun jemand sagt er habe XYZ schon 45 mal gelegt und wurde nie gezählt ist das etwas unglaubwürdig und/oder nicht nachvollziehbar, aber bei belegbaren Kills (Z.B. 1. Boss MH - durch BT Vorquest) oder Items (Z.B. t5 Brust bei Keal) sollte dann zumindest die "1" dann auftauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bobo Rasta (28. März 2008)

Stellt dir mal vor, alle hätten so Wünsche, die armen Leute von buffed.de hätten den ganzen Tag nix anderes zu tun, als Boss Kills nachzutragen... Einfach den Boss nochmal killen...

Im Prinzip haben wir ja nicht mal den Anspruch darauf, daß die Fehler bei BLASC beheben, wo BLASC doch kostenlos ist...


----------



## Dryadris (28. März 2008)

@Zam

Dann erkläre mal das folgende Phänomen. In den Haupteinstellungen sämtliche Häkchen gesetzt, die auch dort bleiben und trotzdem wird nichts übernommen. Hier sind die Auszüge die einmal zeigen dass die Einstellungen gesetzt sind und dass sie vom Programm ignoriert werden.

ProfilerConfig.lua:
BLASCConfig={
_["Dryadris@Teldrassil"] = {
["ScanEnhanced"]=1,
["ScanEquip"]=1,
["ScanSkills"]=1,
["ScanTalents"]=1,
["ScanRecipes"]=1,
["ScanFactions"]=1,
["ScanQuests"]=1,
["ScanInventory"]=0,
["ScanBank"]=0,
["ScanGold"]=0,
["ScanPvP"]=0,
["ScanFriendlist"]=0,
["ScanBosskills"]=1,
["Arsenal"]=1,
["Active"]=1,
},_


In der Profiler.lua im WTF Ordner steht nur noch:
_["settings"] = {
["ScanRecipes"] = 1,
},_
In einer alten .lua wurde jedoch noch Dinge aufgelistet wie ScanEquip, ScanFaction, ScanTalents usw


Im Spiel steht:
_BlascProfiler 2.8.2 geladen.
Einstellungen für Dryadris: Rezepte_
Auch hier wurde früher noch Equip, Faction usw mit aufgeführt. 


Das alles bedeutet doch dass das Programm *keinesfalls* die vom User eingestellten Sachen ins Spiel übernimmt sondern einfach einen großen Teil unter den Tisch fallen läßt, egal ob die Häkchen gesetzt sind und auch gesetzt bleiben.
Nachdem mir das aufgefallen ist, habe ich Blasc komplett deinstalliert und sämtliche Rückstände per Hand gesucht wo sie überall rumgeistern um wirklich eine komplette Neuinstallation vornehmen zu können. Jedoch hat sich genau 0 geändert. Die Einstellungen werden noch immer nicht übernommen. 
Beim hochladen kamen dann Fehlermeldungen bzw das Ding hat sich totgeparst, manueller Upload gab ebenfalls Fehlermeldung (Unbekannter Klasse) weil er das "Magierin" nicht akzeptiert wurde. 

Wenn das Programm also die vom User gesetzten Einstellungen ignoriert, dann brauch man sich nicht wundern, wenn es keine Aktualisierung von Ruf, Equip usw weitergeleitet wird. Rufzuwachs, Equip usw wird zwar in der .lua erfasst wenn man genau nachschaut, aber irgendwo hakt es dennoch gewaltig. 

Gibts da vielleicht einen Lösungsvorschlag, eine Idee wie der Fehler zustande kommen könnte und wie man ihn beheben könnte?


----------



## Roggnaroek (28. März 2008)

Dryadris schrieb:


> @Zam
> Gibts da vielleicht einen Lösungsvorschlag, eine Idee wie der Fehler zustande kommen könnte und wie man ihn beheben könnte?


Ja.

Wie er hier
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...35216&st=40
geschrieben hat:

_Aber zum eigentlichen Problem: Anscheinend gibt es einen Fehler im Profiler, so das nur absolute Grundwerte (Gold etc.) ermittelt werden. Wir sind da schon dran - ich kann nur noch nicht sagen, ob dazu heute das Update noch fertig wird - wie tun unser möglichstes und hoffen auf Euer Verständnis._

Darauf setze ich nun eine ganze Menge Hoffnung, irgendwann meine Bank und meinen Inventar sehen zu können.

Bis dahin halte ich die Füße still  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Glandrim (29. März 2008)

Auch jetzt 29.03.2008 - 20:11 funzt der KillCounter net ... haben in ZA wieder 3/6 und bei Blasc gezählt 0/6

Dafür wurde mal Kael'Thas gezählt ... War ini normal ... mal sehen wo der steht morgen ^^


----------



## heinzschen (30. März 2008)

Also auch bei mir funktioniert blasc nicht so wies soll. Seit dem Patch ist (hier) nichts mehr zu sehen... Auch bei den Fertigkeiten steht nichts mehr.

Ich habe das Programm regelmäßig aktualisiert und zu guter letzt komplett gelöscht und neuinstalliert + konfiguriert - ohne Ergebnis.

In der lua sind die Haken richtig abgespeichert, aber hier kommt trotzdem nichts davon an...

Wäre schön, wenn das mal endlich wieder funktioniert.

mfg


----------



## Dober (30. März 2008)

Bei mir funzt Blasc auch absolut net mehr. Bosskills werden garnicht mehr erfasst ( Sonst kam ja im Chatlog immer ne Meldung), dann spinnt Blascuploader beim Beenden von WoW immer (siehe Bild). Keine Ahnung, woran das liegen soll. Es tritt erst seit 2.4 auf und geht solange bis ich über den TaskManager Blasc beendet habe.


----------



## Orodben (31. März 2008)

Ich war in dieser ID das erste Mal im Schwarzen Tempel, die ersten vier Bosse liegen, aber mein Bosskill-Zähler zeigt sie alle nicht an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe das Gefühl, dass Blasc nicht mehr aufzeichnet, wenn man wow beendet, und gleich danach wieder startet...
Kann das sein?

MfG

Oro


----------



## bluuuub (31. März 2008)

also seid dem patch 2.4 wissen wir es klappt halt momentan mit den bos kills nicht ha´lb so wild solange ihr euch drum kümmert :-) 

mich würde halt nur interessieren werden die fehlenden boss kills irgendwie nachgetragen oder wie ? hat man jetzt einfach is sach mal pech gehabt ?


----------



## Nyak (31. März 2008)

Optimal wäre es letztendlich doch, wenn Blizzard die Bosskills aus ihren Logdateien verfügbar machen würde, dann müsste man sich nicht ständig mit dem LUA-Code rumärgern.


----------



## *Graciâ* (31. März 2008)

Hoi ... 

ich hätte da gerne auch noch ein Problem ... 

Ich habe 2 Accounts - updates erfolgen aber immer nur zu dem im 
Setup ausgewählten Account. Ich weiss dass das auch mal funktioniert
hat das nach beenden ALLE Chars upgedatet wurden.

Vielleicht kann mal einer schauen :-)


Ach ja .. mein Char Gracâ wird trotz der Einstellung und Uploads nicht meinem
Account zugeordnet ... (hätte ich fast vergessen)

Alles im Allem lief das schon mal besser *grinst*

LG


----------



## Liverflukes (31. März 2008)

Huhu

Bei mir wurde meine Ausrüstung und Berufe nicht mehr angezeigt. Allerdings nur vom Main.  Dies ist behoben seit dem letzten Update. Dafür funktionieren auch meine Bosskills nicht mehr. Stört mich aber jetzt net so sehr da ich weiß dass ihr sicherlich daran arbeitet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



in diesem Sinne thumbs up! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thí (31. März 2008)

Hallo, bei mir wurde seit 25.03. nichts mehr aktualisiert, obwohl nach dem beenden von Wow die Daten erfolgreich übertragen wurden (zumindest kam diese Meldung). Wäre schön wenn sich da jemand darum kümmern könnte.

Besten Dank im vorraus!

Gruss Thí


----------



## simonlange (1. April 2008)

Bobo schrieb:


> Stellt dir mal vor, alle hätten so Wünsche, die armen Leute von buffed.de hätten den ganzen Tag nix anderes zu tun, als Boss Kills nachzutragen... Einfach den Boss nochmal killen...


Wer Fehler macht muss sie ausbuegeln. Wenn eine Datenbank inkonsistent wird, muss eben auch dann der Verantwortliche die fehlenden Information manuell nachpflegen (er darf sich aber gern auch n script schreiben dafuer). Tja, man sollte halt besser testen bevor man mit Echtdaten arbeitet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Bobo schrieb:


> Im Prinzip haben wir ja nicht mal den Anspruch darauf, daß die Fehler bei BLASC beheben, wo BLASC doch kostenlos ist...


moralisch ja, rechtlich - da hast Du recht - nicht.
Aber abgesehen davon sollte ein professioneller Entwickler den Anspruch AN SICH SELBST STELLEN nicht solche massiv fehlerhafte Software abzuliefern. Abgesehen davon: Mal auf die Daten der Posts in diesem Thread geachet?! Der Bug ist schon seit 2007 bekannt. Und erst nach Monaten wurde ueberhaupt mal reagiert. Kostenlos ja. Aber offenbar verfolgt man hier auch kommerzielle Ziele (Premium Funktionen), so das das hier eher ein Geben und Nehmen ist, denn ohne die Majoritaet der Kostenlos-Accounts haetten die hier nichts in Haenden was sie verkaufen koennten.

Aber bringt uns die kostenlos/premium Debatte beim Problem weiter? Nein!
Also bleiben wir bei den kurzen und harten Fakten:
buffed.de-Devs haben mist gebaut, haben dann den mehrfach gemeldeten Bug nicht in den griff bekommen, haben die communtiy allein gelassen und sind jetzt zumindest theoretisch bemueht ihn zu beheben.

Bin ich froh hier kein Pfennig investiert zu haben. ich taete mich tot aergern, bei all den Problemen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Simon


----------



## ZAM (1. April 2008)

Hachja, wenn ich den letzten Kommentar lese, dann setz ich mich keine 13 Stunden mehr für Support und Programmierung pro Tag hin. Emails mal vereinzelt in den 8 Stunden Arbeitstag, vielleicht mal ein Blick ins Forum, mehr wird ja eh nicht erwartet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roggnaroek (1. April 2008)

Nicht ärgern lassen Zam!

Der lange Simon ist ein typischer Nörgelwurm. Er macht andere Leute schlecht damit er sich besser fühlt.

Schlimmer Charakterzug. Aber muss es auch geben so Typen.


Ich find die Idee des Programms dufte. 
Und das Sachen nicht immer so funktionieren wie man es sich wünscht ... wer kennt das nicht


Macht weiter so. Ich schätze eure Arbeit!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ganz besonders diesen Smily:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dryadris (1. April 2008)

Hmm.... Nach Neuinstallation hat er mir zumindest die neue Fraktion übernommen. Einen Tag später wurden die Daten wieder hochgeladen aber hmm... 2 Tage später noch immer nichts aktualisiert.

Ok versuchen wir es doch mal mit manuellem Upload. Hmm... unbekannte Klasse, da machen wir aus einer Magierin eben einen Magier. 
Hui er aktualisiert das Profil, aber ops, die neue Fraktion ist ja jetzt wieder verschwunden *grübel* *am Kopf kratz*

Egal welchen Upload ich auch versuche, irgendwas geht grundsätzlich daneben. Naja *schulterzuck*... Vielleichts sind ja in einer anderen Version die Probleme ja behoben und dann schauen wir mal weiter. Drück euch auf alle Fälle die Daumen dass ihr die Probleme gelöst bekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Annebacken (1. April 2008)

Hallo......

ich habe auch das Problem das nix mehr hochgeladen wird.Alle Daten von gestern Ruf,Bosskills,neue Rezepte die ich gelernt habe sind heute nicht im Profil.Ich habgestern geupdatet habe und das Addon für die Spielezeit dazuinstalliert.Nun geht irgendwie nix mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  auch wenn er sagt das der kil gespeichert wurde.
Dazu hab ich bei dem Bosskillcounter bemerkt das ich meine Kael Thas Kills aus der TDM nicht an die richtige stelle speichert.Ich habe plötzlich 10 kills von Kaelthas aus der Festung der Stürme Raidini owbwohl ich ihn erst ca 5-6 x gelegt habe.
Also irgendwas ist da noch faul :-(

Gibt es irgendwelche Tips Blacs wieder zum laufen zu bringen ? Gegenfalls komplett neu installieren statt upzudaten ?


Gruss


----------



## Dober (1. April 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Hachja, wenn ich den letzten Kommentar lese, dann setz ich mich keine 13 Stunden mehr für Support und Programmierung pro Tag hin. Emails mal vereinzelt in den 8 Stunden Arbeitstag, vielleicht mal ein Blick ins Forum, mehr wird ja eh nicht erwartet.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




OT:

Sorry, aber Taschentuch ? Wenn man solche großen Projekte baut, sollte man eigentlich vorher wissen, was für Aufgaben auf einen zu kommen. 
Ich kann auch kein Hausbauen und es dann verrotten lassen. 

BTW: Wenn dir deine Arbeit keinen Spass macht, dann kündige. Als CM, sollte man sich seiner Aufgabe bewußt sein, für die man bezahlt wird. Es gibt andere Seiten, wo noch echte Freizeit dahinter stecken.

Ich würd an eurer Stelle diese Seite einfach vom Netz nehmen. Alternativen gibt es wie Sand am Meer. Dann braucht ihr euch net mehr mit Support usw kümmern und die User andersrum auch net. So einfach ist das. Finds bloss bisl belastend, wenn ein CM, gegenüber der Comm anfängt zu weinen, was für ein scheiss Job er hat.

Ich hab blasc runtergehauen und wenn er irgendwann mal wieder läuft hol ich ihn mir wieder, aber rumärgern... ääähhhmmm nein.


----------



## Sheen the Mage (1. April 2008)

Hey all !

Ich stelle bei meinem Account fest, dass seit ca. 2 Wochen nur sporadisch ein Update erfolgt. Beim Mainchar tut sich die ganze Zeit gar nichts. Weder Boßkills noch neue Rezepte oder Änderung der Ausrüstung. Keine Aktualisierung. Bei den Twinks kommt ab und zu eine Aktualisierung durch bzgl. Talentänderung, neue Rezepte und Berufsfortschritte. Das wars dann auch schon.

Dabei hat alles mal eine zeitlang ganz gut gefunkt (so ca. eine Woche). Ich durchschaue dieses System nicht und finde keine Erklärung dafür, dass es mal nicht geht, dann gut läuft und jetzt wieder nur teilweise bis gar nicht funktioniert. Und hier lese ich zwar viele Klagen der Nutzer, finde aber von den Devs keine Lösungsvorschläge, bzw. konkrete Aussagen über Art der Fehler, Dauer bis zur Behebung, oder zumindest laufende Statements über den Stand der Dinge.

Fazit derzeit: Einzig positiv ist die Aktualisierung der Updates. Ansonsten präsentiert man interessierten Mitspielern Chars mit völlig falschen Daten, ärgert sich über ignorierte Boßkills, installiert jeden 2. Tag eine Aktualisierung von BLASC und verbrät sinnlos Zeit mit löschen, neu installieren und neu konfigurieren.


----------



## heinzschen (1. April 2008)

So gestern Abend hab ich erfreuter Weise festgestellt, dass endlich mal wieder Items in der Charakterübersicht meines Mains angezeigt werden. Allerdings ist mir erst heute Morgen aufgefallen, dass dafür weder mein Inventar noch mein Bankfach weiterhin angezeigt werden (das Einzige, dass davor aktualisiert wurde...)

Außerdem funktioniert weiterhin kein Bosskill-Zähler. Die Kills von Siedblut und Archimonde sind nicht aufgeführt.


----------



## ZAM (1. April 2008)

Dober schrieb:


> BTW: Wenn dir deine Arbeit keinen Spass macht, dann kündige. Als CM, sollte man sich seiner Aufgabe bewußt sein, für die man bezahlt wird. Es gibt andere Seiten, wo noch echte Freizeit dahinter stecken.



Support ist nicht meine Aufgabe, das mach ich nebenbei, weils sonst nur "Read only" ist, ohne das jemand etwas davon bemerkt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blackrose1987 (1. April 2008)

Dober schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich würd an eurer Stelle diese Seite einfach vom Netz nehmen. Alternativen gibt es wie Sand am Meer. Dann braucht ihr euch net mehr mit Support usw kümmern und die User andersrum auch net. So einfach ist das. Finds bloss bisl belastend, wenn ein CM, gegenüber der Comm anfängt zu weinen, was für ein scheiss Job er hat.
> [...]



Dann geh doch einfach auf die Alternativen oder warum hängst du hier rum?

Immer dieses genörgel. Seht einfach zu, dass ihr es wieder zu Laufen bekommt und dann können alle zufrieden sein.

Schau dir bestimmte Konzernriesen an, die verkaufen seid Jahren nur unfertige Programme und machen Millionen damit.


----------



## Trabbert (1. April 2008)

Hab das gleiche Problem und bei der Installation bemerkt das z.T. keine FTP Verbindung aufgebaut werden kann, hat das evtl was damit zu tun?

<<< HTTP STATUS hsDisconnecting: Disconnecting.
>>> HTTP OnDisConnected
<<< HTTP STATUS hsDisconnected: Disconnected.
<<< HTTP STATUS hsResolving: Resolving hostname www.buffed.de.
<<< HTTP STATUS hsConnecting: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
<<< HTTP STATUS hsConnected: Connected.
<<< HTTP WORKBEGIN wmRead: 4845
<<< HTTP WORK: 4845
<<< HTTP WORKEND wmRead 
<<< HTTP STATUS hsDisconnecting: Disconnecting.
>>> HTTP OnDisConnected
<<< HTTP STATUS hsDisconnected: Disconnected.
HTTP Verbindung erfolgreich aufgebaut -  Verbindungstest OK
<<< FTP STATUS hsConnected: Connected.
<<< FTP STATUS hsDisconnecting: Disconnecting.
>>> FTP OnDisConnected
<<< FTP STATUS hsDisconnected: Disconnected.
FTP Verbindung konnte nicht aufgebaut werden.
Fehlermeldung: Connection Closed Gracefully.


----------



## ZAM (1. April 2008)

Trabbert schrieb:


> Hab das gleiche Problem und bei der Installation bemerkt das z.T. keine FTP Verbindung aufgebaut werden kann, hat das evtl was damit zu tun?
> 
> <<< HTTP STATUS hsDisconnecting: Disconnecting.
> >>> HTTP OnDisConnected
> ...



Hi,

wenn du dich hinter keinem Proxy befindest, deaktiviere bitte das Häkchen bei "Proxyserver für FTP verwenden" in den Proxy-Einstellungen, sonst wird keine FTP-Verbindung aufgebaut.


----------



## Trabbert (1. April 2008)

Kein Haken drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gleiches Problem besteht weiterhin ^^

EDIT: JA mein Port 21 ist in der Firewall freigeschalten


----------



## Taschendieb (1. April 2008)

blackrose1987 schrieb:


> Schau dir bestimmte Konzernriesen an, die verkaufen seid Jahren nur unfertige Programme und machen Millionen damit.


Microsoft?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sorry, für Offtopic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nitaka (1. April 2008)

Hallo, 

hab das gerade auch mal durchprobiert da einer meiner Chars falsch aktualisiert wurde.
Nachdem ich die Daten manuell hochgeladen hatte kam die Meldung ....... unbekannte Klasse char(realm).
Nachdem ich die Klasse von Druidin auf Druide geändert hatte funktionierte zumindest der manuelle Upload soweit das die Gegenstände wieder angezeigt wurden.
Die Erfassung von Bosskills wurde dadurch aber leider nicht verbessert.


----------



## Maximusprime (1. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

also bei mir gibt es Probleme bei den Bosskills. Am Freitag Maghteridon und Sonntag Maulgar nicht übertragen und auch keine Chat Benachrichtigung. Dann war ich gestern HDZ2 normal und plötzlich steht im Chat das wir den heroic gelegt habe. Finde das schon sehr merkwürdig.


----------



## red171 (1. April 2008)

soo,

vorerst: bei mirund bei meiner freundin funzt(e) der char-upload seit patch 2.4 auch nicht mehr, es wird nichts mehr an char-daten übermittelt, bzw übermittelt schon, aber kein update auf den profilen ersichtlich.

das problem bei ihr konnte ich nun lösen in dem ich den manuelen upload hier auf der seite benutzt hab und dort immer "unbekannte klasse" stand.

da dämerte es bei mir, da blizz ja nun weiblich/männlich trennt, also Magier und Magierin.

also hab ich in die Datei C:Games\\WOW\WTF\Account\"NAME"\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
mal reingeschaut und im bereich ["class"] mal aus "Magierin" ein "Magier" gemacht und hochgeladen.

und siehe da: es FUNZT, ändere ich es wieder in die weibliche form, geht garnichts mehr.

evtl kann sich dem Problem ja mal einer der Coder annehmen.

was die boss kills angeht. mir ist nur aufgefallen das in TDM der endboss trotz non-hero als "hero" gezählt wird wenn man ihn legt.. wies im hero-mod aussieht weiß ich nich, hab ich leider nich drauf geachtet.


----------



## Sanysun (2. April 2008)

Dober schrieb:


> OT:
> 
> Sorry, aber Taschentuch ? Wenn man solche großen Projekte baut, sollte man eigentlich vorher wissen, was für Aufgaben auf einen zu kommen.
> Ich kann auch kein Hausbauen und es dann verrotten lassen.
> ...




Und wenn ich das schon les bete ich um ein bissel Hirn für dich .... je größer ein Programm/Project wird umso eherschleichen sich Fehler ein .... das sich um die entstehenden Probleme / Fehler gekümmert wird  sieht man doch ... denn immerhin sind meine Chas nicht mehr "nackt" war auchein Problem seit patch 2.4 war.


Die Jungs und eventuell Mädels machen ihren Job schon gut ud wenn du Blasc eh nciht am laufen hast, frag ich mich warum du so ein unqualifizierten Post hier überhaupt läßt.



Aber btT


Ich hab mal eine Frage zum Verständnis zum Bosskillzähler ....


Vor einigen Updates von Blasc war es bei mir so wenn ich in einer Instanz abgestürzt oder Disconnect hatte wurde der Bosskill nicht mitgezählt. Ich bin da immerausgegangen, das liegt daran,das Blasc nach dem Neustart von WoW nicht erkannt das ich den Boss gekillt hab, auch wenn er inGame stand, das er den Bosskill gespeichert hat.

Nun ein paar Updates später ist das so das  bei einem Disconnect alle Bosse nach einem Neustart gespeichert werden, allerdings alle Bosse davor davor nicht. Auch nciht wenn vor dem Neustart ein automatischer Upload passiert ist.

Mein Frage ist, wie werden die Bosskills überhaupt ausgelesen ( mir fehlt leider das Verständnis zu Lua um das allein auslesen zu können), denn nach meiner Logik sollten doch dann die Bosskills vor einem DC auch richtig übertragen werden?


----------



## Lhynn Alli-Aegwynn (2. April 2008)

Hallo,

meine Priesterin ist immer noch 39 obwohl sie seit langem 62 ist - die kleine Schurkin, die mal als Gildenbank benutzt wurde steht immer noch im Profil mit offenen Taschen und das nun mit Sachen, die ich nicht jedem mitteilen will (Gildenbank vor Patch !!) 1 Char wird versteckt immer noch angezeigt, nur meine Druidin wird aktualisiert....ich bin ratlos und langsam sauer...(hab alles überprüft - manuelle uploads u.s.w.)


----------



## ZAM (2. April 2008)

Sanysun schrieb:


> Mein Frage ist, wie werden die Bosskills überhaupt ausgelesen ( mir fehlt leider das Verständnis zu Lua um das allein auslesen zu können), denn nach meiner Logik sollten doch dann die Bosskills vor einem DC auch richtig übertragen werden?



Die Daten könnten erst übertragen werden, wenn WoW beendet, die UI neugeladen wurde, oder du ausloggst. Erst dann speichert WoW die Lua-Daten - live während des Spiels schreibt bzw. liest WoW keine LUA-Dateien neu ein. BLASC überträgt aber erst, wenn WoW komplett beendet wird.


----------



## ZAM (2. April 2008)

Lhynn schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> meine Priesterin ist immer noch 39 obwohl sie seit langem 62 ist - die kleine Schurkin, die mal als Gildenbank benutzt wurde steht immer noch im Profil mit offenen Taschen und das nun mit Sachen, die ich nicht jedem mitteilen will (Gildenbank vor Patch !!) 1 Char wird versteckt immer noch angezeigt, nur meine Druidin wird aktualisiert....ich bin ratlos und langsam sauer...(hab alles überprüft - manuelle uploads u.s.w.)



Beende BLASC und WoW und führe bitte die Datei BLASCLoader.exe im BLASC-Installations-Verzeichnis aus. Wenn das nach dem nächsten Spielen + Upload (+10 Minuten Wartezeit nach dem Upload 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) keine Besserung gibt, hilft nur der Whipe - also BLASC komplett deinstallieren, alle buffed/ Ordner löschen, sollten nur zwei sein, und BLASC neu installieren.


----------



## Klingo (3. April 2008)

Kalecgos-Kill gestern wurde auch nicht aufgezeichnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bzw. man killt Kalecgos selbst ja nicht wirklich, weil der gar nicht stirbt sondern einfach den toten Dämonen hochportet, welcher den Loot hinterlässt. Vielleicht muss das berücksichtigt werden in der Programmierung.


----------



## Taschendieb (3. April 2008)

Ich hatte auch Probleme mit dem Update. Hab gestern meine Addons gelöscht und nur einige neuinstalliert (einige brauch ich nicht mehr)
Und nun läuft alles wieder.

Also vielleicht liegt es an der Inkompatibilität zu einigen Addons?!?
Wieso auch immer. 

Vielleicht mal ohne Addons ausprobieren?!?


----------



## Morrtin (3. April 2008)

Gibt es heute wieder Bosskill Probleme?

Ich habe heute Siedblut zum erstenmal gelegt... Die Freude war groß... Aber irgendwas stimmte nicht...

Dann viel es mir auf... Kein weißer Text mit Bosskill hat registriert oder wie der Satz heißt und ja in
meinem Profil taucht kein Siedblut auf.

Ich habe früher schon ein paar kills vermisst (ganzer Zul'aman run, Magtherion etc.) aber jetzt hat eigentlich immer funktioniert.

Liegt das am Addon? Liegt es an diesem spezielle Boss? Fall es am Boss liegt braucht ihr irgendwelche Daten?
Kann man den Kill nachtragen?

LG,
  Morrtin


----------



## Taschendieb (4. April 2008)

Bei mir nicht.
War gestern Kara und alle Kills sind im Char Menü 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sheen the Mage (4. April 2008)

Morrtin schrieb:


> Gibt es heute wieder Bosskill Probleme?
> 
> Ich habe heute Siedblut zum erstenmal gelegt... Die Freude war groß... Aber irgendwas stimmte nicht...
> 
> ...



Wir waren gestern Kara und ich hab 6x den weißen Text im Chat gehabt. Übertragen wurden, richtig geraten, null. Also der Text sagt auch nicht aus, dass die Daten geupdatet werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Testostoron (4. April 2008)

Bosskill läuftbei auch nicht mehr. Gruul gelegt aber keine Nachricht im Chat, wegen Bossillerfassung. 

Blasc auf dem neusten Stand sonst funzt auch allet?!


----------



## noizycat (5. April 2008)

Bei mir funzts auch nicht richtig. Gestern 2x Warpzweig gelegt, Text kam, und hier zeigts nix ... Bins mittlerweile aber schon gewohnt. Ist eher ein Glücksspiel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja, neue Version und Häkchen sind da ...


----------



## Agrimor (6. April 2008)

Jo heute Nachmittag/Abend gings los damit, dass Blasc beim Übertragen der Daten nur noch permanent "unbekannter Fehler" angezeigt hat. Normalerweise kam nach mehreren Versuchen immer die gut-Meldung aber diesmal gings endlos so weiter. Wundert mich etwas, weil die Buffed-Seiten fürs WE eigentlich außergewöhnlich stabil laufen ^^


----------



## *Darksider* (6. April 2008)

Grüsse

Da mein PC leider schon etwas veraltet ist, kann ich den Blascclient nicht unbedingt während des Spielens laufen lassen und benutze deshalb den Manuellen Upload. Nun dachte ich bisher es liegt daran, dass keiner meiner Kills erfasst bin.....was ja eigentlich auch nicht sein sollte, da ich ja nach jedem Bosskill (in Raidinstanzen) und jedem Endbosskill (in den 5 Manninstanzen) im Chat so eine nette kleine Meldung habe, dass der Bosskill erfasst wurde. Nur wird er nicht erfasst. Aber wie es scheint ist das eher ein allgemeines Problem und hat evtl. ja nicht mal was damit zu tun ob der Client läuft oder nicht. 
Würde mich da mal über ein offizielles Statement seitens Buffed freuen, um endlich Klarheit zu bekommen.

PS. Ich habe die aktuelle Blascversion. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _LaifStail_ (6. April 2008)

ich habe festgestellt, das zwar der client beim systemstart mit geladen wird, jedoch sämtliche plugins *nicht*

ich starte daher täglich manuell die "BLASCLoader.exe" neu .. lasse diese täglich neu was runterladen .. und nach dem klick auf "Beenden" werden die plugins geladen und der client funktioniert so wie gewollt

viell. hilft das ja zur weiteren fehlersuche


----------



## Draganda (7. April 2008)

Bei mir ist es in letzter Zeit wie bei nen Blinker. Geht geht nicht Geht geht nicht usw usw usw.

bei so billigen inzen wie kara oder gruul gehts natürlich, aber wenn mal kills kommen die noch nicht geloggt waren, gehts klar ned.

wurde jetzt schon 4 firstkills unterschlagen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## franksfirst (7. April 2008)

Also ich hatte auch Prob nach dem Patch auf 2.4. Habe dann Blasc erneut installiert, hat auch prima geklappt bis Sonntag.

Am Sonntag habe ich gespielt, ingame hat der Bosskillcounter auch gezahlt. Nach dem beenden von wow hat der Blasc auch die Daten soweit verarbeitet, eine Ftp-Verbindung aufgebaut, die Daten verarbeitet, eine FTP-Bverbindung aufgebaut.............. usw. Er hat sich also aufgehängt. Ein update habe ich nicht feststellen können.

LG
Frank


----------



## Taschendieb (7. April 2008)

franksfirst schrieb:


> Also ich hatte auch Prob nach dem Patch auf 2.4. Habe dann Blasc erneut installiert, hat auch prima geklappt bis Sonntag.
> 
> Am Sonntag habe ich gespielt, ingame hat der Bosskillcounter auch gezahlt. Nach dem beenden von wow hat der Blasc auch die Daten soweit verarbeitet, eine Ftp-Verbindung aufgebaut, die Daten verarbeitet, eine FTP-Bverbindung aufgebaut.............. usw. Er hat sich also aufgehängt. Ein update habe ich nicht feststellen können.
> 
> ...


 Versuch mal in deinem TEMP Ordner einen Ordner namens Buffed anzulegen. hat bei mir geklappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tatoonchen (7. April 2008)

Ich hab auch das problem, das es die Kills vom Samstag nicht augezeichnet hat, die von gestern aber schon. Ich hab jetzt auch nicht das dringende Bedürfniss mir die letzten 14 Seiten hier durchzulesen. Muß Ich mich einfach damit abfinden oder muß ich irgendwo was verändern damits wieder geht?


----------



## shiva101280 (7. April 2008)

Tja habe wie Maelinda gesagt hat meine Addons deaktiviert und siehe da, meine Chardaten wurden erfolgreich übertragen...
Sehr interessant, aber immerhin erstmal eine Lösung.

Denke evtl. das es daran liegt das sich die neue Blasc Version net mit veralteten Addons verträgt.

Aber danke der Tipp hat jedenfallst geholfen.^^


----------



## Schwaig_Bub (8. April 2008)

Bei mir hat in den letzten Tagen einiges nicht mehr funktioniert.

- Add-On Aktualisierung: nix
- Bosskills: Stimmen hinten und vorne nicht
- Spielzeit: wurde nicht übertragen
- Charakterdaten: Ging auch nicht

Habs etz mal neu installiert und zumindest die Addons wurden wieder aktualisiert. Mal schauen ob irgendwas übertragen wird wenn ich heut Nachmittag mal on bin.

Char: Feuerfuchs; Server: Kel'Thuzad

Edit: Nach Neustart des PCs funktioniert die Addonaktualisierung schon nicht mehr. die Addons werden schon gar nicht mehr in BLASC angezeigt. Mal schauen ob der Rest geht.


----------



## Talliostro (9. April 2008)

_LaifStail_ schrieb:


> ich habe festgestellt, das zwar der client beim systemstart mit geladen wird, jedoch sämtliche plugins *nicht*
> 
> ich starte daher täglich manuell die "BLASCLoader.exe" neu .. lasse diese täglich neu was runterladen .. und nach dem klick auf "Beenden" werden die plugins geladen und der client funktioniert so wie gewollt
> 
> viell. hilft das ja zur weiteren fehlersuche



jep gleiches problemchen hier. muss das genauso machen wie laif.


----------



## Schwaig_Bub (10. April 2008)

_LaifStail_ schrieb:


> ich habe festgestellt, das zwar der client beim systemstart mit geladen wird, jedoch sämtliche plugins *nicht*
> 
> ich starte daher täglich manuell die "BLASCLoader.exe" neu .. lasse diese täglich neu was runterladen .. und nach dem klick auf "Beenden" werden die plugins geladen und der client funktioniert so wie gewollt
> 
> viell. hilft das ja zur weiteren fehlersuche



So mach ichs etz auch. Scheint zu funktionieren. Mit dem Autostart funktionierts einfach nicht.


----------



## Höllengeist (10. April 2008)

Also ich habe an sich kein Problem damit das irgendwelche Addons oder Plugins nicht geladen werden oder so, das einzige was mir auf den Sack geht ist das die Bosskills nur bis 10er Instanzen erfasst werden aber in 25er absolut garnicht. Das kann doch nicht so schwer sein das mal geschissen zu bekommen. Schließlich besteht das Problem erst seit Patch 2.4


----------



## Testostoron (11. April 2008)

shiva101280 schrieb:


> Tja habe wie Maelinda gesagt hat meine Addons deaktiviert und siehe da, meine Chardaten wurden erfolgreich übertragen...
> Sehr interessant, aber immerhin erstmal eine Lösung.
> 
> Denke evtl. das es daran liegt das sich die neue Blasc Version net mit veralteten Addons verträgt.
> ...




Also...meine hab hier auch irgendwo schon gelesen das es an den veralteten addons liegt.
Hab heute haken bei veraltete addons laden raus genohmen, sie da, bekomme wieder angezeigt ich chat, dass der boss erfasst worden ist!


----------



## Drymon (11. April 2008)

Mahlzeit zusammen.

Leider bekomme ich beim Upload meiner Charakterdaten immer wieder einen unbekannten Fehler und ich muß Blasc über den Task-Manager beenden, da er sich nicht abbrechen lässt.

Any Ideas?

cheers...



btw: Es erscheinen bei mir auf der Seite auch keine Umlaute mehr richtig...PERSï¿½NLICHES, Mï¿½nnlich, etc.?


----------



## Liverflukes (12. April 2008)

Addons updaten funktioniert bei mir perfekt. Allerdings starte ich Blasc auch immer schon manuel. Bosskills zu erfassen is immer so ein Glücksspiel. In Kara habe ich gestern nur Aran gutgeschrieben bekommen. Dafür heute morgen Panthelon in Mecha. Naja mal sehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cabaal (12. April 2008)

Huhu,

also bei mir geht auch ausser Addons aktualisieren überhaupt nichts mehr was an Übertragung an buffed angeht. Seit Blasc 2.5 und Patch 2.4 kommt nach jedem Spielende das Übertragungsfenster und dann wird mir der Screen mit zig Unbekannter Fehler- Meldungen zugefenstert, die man nur noch "brutal" mit dem Taskmanager "erledigen" kann. Das mit dem manuellen Start war ein guter Tip danke funzt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathuncle (12. April 2008)

Also bei mir steht als Versoin 2.8.3 drin und wenn blasc was übertragen will kommt immer unbekannter fehler. Weiß einer was man da nun machen kann


----------



## Taschendieb (12. April 2008)

Schau mal in deinen Temp Ordner, je nach Betriebssystem liegt dieser woanders, wurde hier aber shcon beschrieben.

Wenn dort kein Buffed Ordner ist, dann leg ihn an und der Upload läuft wieder!!!


----------



## franksfirst (14. April 2008)

Also ich habe blasc deinstalliert, das neue Giga Interface 3.3 installiert. Blasc wieder installiert. Übertragung hat funktioniert.

Dann habe ich Mobmap neuinstalliert.

Übertragung hat nicht funktioniert. Probiere heute abend mal aus, wenn ich mobmap wieder deinstalliere was passiert.

Grüsse
Frank


----------



## Animatow (15. April 2008)

hallo hatte heute abend gruul gelegt der steht auch drin als kill aber alle anderen hero instanzen magi za und so die kills wollen einfach nicht 
habe auch die neue version


----------



## AmigaLink (15. April 2008)

Iderissai schrieb:


> Hi allerseits
> 
> Bei mir dasselbe Problem, war schon etliche Male Kara, aber bei mir zeigts noch keinen Bosskill an dort, auch von all den Besuchen in den 5er Instanzen zeigt es mir ausser HdZ keine Bosskills an.
> 
> ...


*Ich hoffe auf eine baldige Behebung!*

Bei mir wurden bisher

1x Magtheridon
2x Attumen
2x Moroes
2x Tugendhafte Maid
2x Die böse Hexe
2x Kurator
2x Prinz Malchezaar
und 1x Bota Hero nicht erfasst.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pumu (15. April 2008)

Taschendieb schrieb:


> Schau mal in deinen Temp Ordner, je nach Betriebssystem liegt dieser woanders, wurde hier aber shcon beschrieben.
> 
> Wenn dort kein Buffed Ordner ist, dann leg ihn an und der Upload läuft wieder!!!



Genau das habe ich vorhin gemacht - Hat aber leider nicht geholfen. Das beschriebene Problem besteht auch bei mir weiterhin (unnbekannter Fehler, BLASC nur über taskmgr zu beenden)

Der Pfad zum neuen Buffed-Ordner ist jetzt
C:\WINDOWS\Temp\Buffed


----------



## Saratura (15. April 2008)

Ich habs bei mir nun die ganzen letzten male beobachtet. Hab die aktuellste verion, keine fehler anzeige und nix und dennoch wird nix hochgeladen auser die Spielzeit ôo frage is doch wie beheben wir ds problem am besten? neues Addon? WoW sagt mir eh bei fast allen das sie veraltet sind....


----------



## Chre903 (15. April 2008)

Also ich habe die neuste Version vom Blasc, und mein Charakter wird einfach nicht aktualisiert. Win Vista, schön öfter "WoW Charakterdaten übertragen" versucht aber er wird nicht aktuel? woran liegt das?

mfg


----------



## Ganymede_Nbg (15. April 2008)

Ich bin ebenfalls furchtbar traurig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wir haben am Sonnteg Magtheridon erlegt und der Bosskill wird mir nicht angezeigt - Der Kill wurde lt. ingame Message vom Profiler erfasst aber nicht übertragen...


----------



## franksfirst (16. April 2008)

Also ich hatte Mobmap noch mit draufinstalliert.
Habe es deinstalliert und siehe da, Blasc übertägt ohne in einer endlosschleife festzusitzen.


----------



## Lucidique (16. April 2008)

So, schreibe den scheiß jetzt nochmal, da ich ein Smilie Einfügen wollte, und beim zurückwechsel auf mein geschriebenes, der Text dann weg war.

Also. hab das selbe Problem mit den Upload´s:

Profiler = 

## Interface: 20400
## Title: BLASC Profiler
## Author: Crowley
## Notes: Exports character data for getbuffed.com
## Notes-deDE: Exportiert Charakter-Informationen für buffed.de
## SavedVariables: BLASCProfile
## Version: 2.8.3
BLASCProfiler.xml

Blasc =

2.5.13.241


weder der Manuelle, noch der Automatische Upload funzen. Bei Manuellem Upload
bringt er folgende Fehlermeldungen ( habe nur weibliche Char´s )

unbekannter Klasse oder Rasse- Schamine (Baelgun)
unbekannter Klasse oder Rasse- Lucidique (Baelgun)
unbekannter Klasse oder Rasse- Biotoxine (Baelgun)
unbekannter Klasse oder Rasse- Blackessheep (Baelgun)
unbekannter Klasse oder Rasse- Jollymäh (Baelgun)
unbekannter Klasse oder Rasse- Anatomica (Baelgun)
- Palaschaf (Baelgun)
unbekannter Klasse oder Rasse- Schafi (Baelgun)
unbekannter Klasse oder Rasse- Jagdschaf (Baelgun)
unbekannter Klasse oder Rasse- Agonistes (Baelgun)


schön langsam kriege ich eine Krise !!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Eure Lucidique

#PS: ja -- ich habe den Temp-Ordner für Buffed drinnen
#PS: ja -- ich habe die richtige BlascProfiler.lua aus dem SavedVariables-Ordner verwendet


----------



## Taschendieb (16. April 2008)

Charakter Upload läuft bei mir...
nur die Bosskills von Gestern sind leider nicht drin... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Trotz anzeige im Chatfenster

/vote for bugfixing 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mail.Barbarossa (16. April 2008)

franksfirst schrieb:


> Also ich hatte Mobmap noch mit draufinstalliert.
> Habe es deinstalliert und siehe da, Blasc übertägt ohne in einer endlosschleife festzusitzen.



Ich glaube nicht das es primär an Mobmap liegt.

Nach der Neuinstallation von BLASC wurden meine Chars einmal Aktualisiert und dann nicht mehr.

Mobmap habe ich nicht verändert.

Gruß

Barbarossa


----------



## Elenenedh (16. April 2008)

Bei mir ist der BLASC-Profiler angeblich nicht bei meinem Mainchar aktiviert - obwohl er das ist. Angeblich werden Daten hochgeladen, allerdings gibt's keinerlei Updates    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gimlimeister (17. April 2008)

scheinbar geht das bei vielen und bei vielen gehts dann auch nicht ... wann wird das gefixt?

bei mir ist eigentlich alles ok und richtig eingestellt, das geht aber nur zum teil wenn ich mich gleich nachdem was neu war auslogge und spiel beende und dann nur zur hälfte !
gestern war ich zerschmetterte sonne ehrfürchtig, es wurde aber nur ein neues teil angezeigt und nix mit rufsteigerung was auch angekreuzt ist, was geht da ab? langsam isses nervig und ich frag mich wofür ich hier jedem monat geld bezahle für premium wo normalo fast dasselbe ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lena1309 (17. April 2008)

Vielleicht hilfts nen paar Leuten weiter...Und zwar konnte ich bei mir auch keine Daten mehr hochladen und war schon ein bissl am verzweifeln. Aber guckt mal in eurer (Windows-) Firewall ob Blasc.exe freigegeben ist. Leider bekommt man ja keine Meldung falls Blasc sich nicht connecten kann. Anscheinend war es der Fall denn jetzt geht es wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sorry falls es schonmal gepostet wurde, wollte mir jetzt 16 Seiten lesen ersparen. 

Achso, die Windows Firewall findet ihr in der Systemsteuerung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gimlimeister (17. April 2008)

das nützt aber wenig wenn, wie bei mir, nur ein teil übertragen wird und net alles und das ganze nur das ich wenn was neues ist wie level up etc. das spiel beenden muß ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taschendieb (18. April 2008)

Taschendieb schrieb:


> Charakter Upload läuft bei mir...
> nur die Bosskills von Gestern sind leider nicht drin...
> 
> 
> ...


Gestern wieder Kara und dieses mal ging der Upload. 
Ich glaub BLASC hat ein Eigenleben...

Mal übertrag ich, mal nicht... Mal übertrag ich, mal nicht... Mal übertrag ich, mal nicht... Mal übertrag ich, mal nicht...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schatar (18. April 2008)

Ich hab das Problem das er die Spielzeit nich Anzeigt, Charakter Daten werden hochgeladen und dann auch Angezeigt, nur halt die Spielzeit, hab auch schon 10x nachgeschaut is aber AN ^^ ...kann mir wer helfen ?? ode ris einfach nurn Bug oder so ?


----------



## Ikku (18. April 2008)

Also Probleme mit dem Übertragen hab ich nicht, sondern eher mit der Erfassung der Bosskills...
Zieh ich nen Bekannten durch Ragefire oder durchs Kloster erfasst er mir diese Popelbosse schon..
Steh ich dann aber zum ersten mal erfolgreich vor MH/BT-Bossen macht Blasc was es will...

Erfasst hat er anscheinend erfolgreich die ersten 2 in MH (sollten aber 4/5 sein) und 3 in BT (Naj'entus, Supremus, Teron) sollten aber mittlerweile 8/9 sein).
Finds halt nur seltsam, dass Bosskills mal erfasst werden und mal nicht und wär froh, würde das mal behoben werden :>


----------



## Gimlimeister (18. April 2008)

kommt hier mal ne antwort der admins was man nu machen kann? deinstallieren neu drauf oder was? langsam geht das echt auf den geist ..


----------



## Ganymede_Nbg (18. April 2008)

Mein WOW hatte sich beim verlassen des Spiels in die ewigen Jagdgründe verabschiedet und ich musste den rechner per RESET neu starten - leider kam der Blasc Client deshalb nicht dazu meine 3 Bosskills für diesen Raidabend hochzuladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Folglich fehlen in meiner Liste Maghteridon, Maulgar und Gruul - ist es möglich diese nachträglich upzuloaden? Die Kills wurden vom Crafter erfasst.

Grüße Ganymede

Edit: Zudem habe ich grade eben gesehen, dass meine Bosskills in der TDM auf nonHero und Hero nicht übertragen wurden!


----------



## Deadlift (19. April 2008)

Ganymede_Nbg schrieb:


> Mein WOW hatte sich beim verlassen des Spiels in die ewigen Jagdgründe verabschiedet und ich musste den rechner per RESET neu starten


Interessant das das nicht nur bei mir passiert.

Als Tip: Schalt in Standby und nicht gleich reset, dann kannst nach dem du reaktivierst WoW abschießen.


----------



## Thí (19. April 2008)

Also bei mir wurde schon seit über 1 Monat nichts mehr in meinem Profil aktualisiert. Seitdem ich auf ein anderen Realm getranst bin, gibts nur Fehlermeldungen sobald ich WoW beende und der eigentliche upload beginnen sollte. Ich hab alles mögliche Versucht, auch deinstallieren und wieder neu installieren hat nix gebracht.
Ich hab nun ein für alle mal die Faxen dicke von Blasc und verabschiede mich nun von diesem verbuggten Programm!


----------



## Anubis2408 (19. April 2008)

also bei mir überträgt er daten, aber es wird nix aktualisiert bei buffed, bosskils erfasst er auch, aber irgendwie nicht alle und die erscheinen bei buffed auch nicht...ich weiß echt nicht woran das liegen soll!!!!

hoffe hier hat mal wer eine richtige lösung oder es kommt eine bugfixe raus bald


----------



## Skykiller (19. April 2008)

Folgendes Problem hab wenn ich der auto update nciht geht & ich über den manuellen upload meine chars hochladen will



			
				Blascrafter schrieb:
			
		

> Manueller Upload
> 
> Falls du World of Warcraft unter Linux oder MAC spielst, kannst du über dieses Formular deinen Charakter in den Herold eintragen.
> 
> ...



Mein Schamane Lianel konnte nicht geupdatet werden alle anderen schon 

Schamanin:

Lianel
lvl 70
Draenei
Kragjin


----------



## Astronymus (20. April 2008)

Ich habe ein problem beim boss zähler, bei mir wurde bei [Die Arkatraz] 1 punkt zu der Hero Ini geschrieben. Habe sie aber nur einmal auf Non Hero fertig gemacht. d.h. der 1punkt ist in der falschen spalte. Kann man das ändern? Ich mag das gern richtig haben ^^


----------



## BlackSeed (20. April 2008)

Folgendes:
Der Upl0oad meiner Chars funktioniert insofern, dass meine zwei Twinks die ich momentan spiele, auf der myBuffed Seite angezeigt werden.
Meine 70er Hexe allerdings ist nirgends zu sehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Alle Addons deaktivieren bis auf die von Blasc bringt auch nix.
Bei mir kommt ne Meldung, dass bei einem Char das Blasc Profiler Addon nicht aktiviert wäre... ist es aber definitiv. (Ist wenigstens nicht mein Main.) Aber der Char erscheint auf der myBuffed Seite, mein Main nicht.

Der Versuch eines manuellen Uploads, sowie nur die Daten meines Mains hochzuladen gehen zwar... nur kommt nichts auf der myBuffed Seite.

Mein OS: Vista Business 32Bit SP1 (Kontensteuerung deaktiviert)

Ich bin ja kein Kind von Traurigkeit und leider Gottes Hardwareinformatiker und Systemadmin, aber kein Progger, aber irgendetwas  ist faul hier (ich bins nicht, hab grade geduscht).

Diverse Deinstallatiion inkl Säuberung der Registry, Löschung aller Saved Variables und neues konfigurieren meines gesamten Interfaces, wie schon erwähnt: alle Addons deaktiviert bis auf Blasc, anquatschen der Chars, im AH was billiges gekauft und angezogen, sogar mit einer alten BLASC Version hab ichs schon versucht (reine Verzweiflungstat)... auf alle Fälle: nix hat Besserung gebracht.

Ist ja nicht so, dass dier Welt untergeht wegen einem Char, aber ich wäre doch froh, wenn sich wenigstens ein Progger dazu äussern könnte, mich interessiert woran der Fehler liegt (wohl berufsbedingte Neugier) und wenn mein Main auf der myBuffed Seite auftaucht, bin ich natürlich auch ned traurig.

Also, holt euch nen starken Kaffee und nehmt das Programm mal auseinander, oder sagt mir was meiner Kiste fehlt, das ich übersehen habe.

Graçias und nen schönen Sonntag


EDIT:

Upload hat gefunzt, es lag daran, dass mein Main Char auf der Seite meiner Freundin verlinkt war. Den Char dort gelöscht, WoW gestartet, beendet, upload gemacht. Alles klar.


----------



## Julmara (20. April 2008)

funktioniert eh nicht richtig, Attumen wird gar nicht gezählt, es kommt weder eine Meldung im Chat noch erscheint der Kill dann beim hochladen. Ahnlich beim Theaterevent, zum 1000. mal Romeo und Julia, Romeo keine Meldung und bei Julia 2x (Phase 1 und 3), da es immernoch Probleme beim unterbrechen ihrer Heilung kommt, mussten wir die einige male killen und der Counter zählte jeden Kill (und der Client hätte das auch so hochgeladen).


----------



## Astronymus (20. April 2008)

Also ich hab gestern noch Murmur gemacht und das ist richtig hochgeladen worden nur halt Die Arka ist halt falsch eingetragen bei mir


----------



## Julmara (20. April 2008)

Astronymus schrieb:


> Also ich hab gestern noch Murmur gemacht und das ist richtig hochgeladen worden nur halt Die Arka ist halt falsch eingetragen bei mir



habe ja nicht das es generell nicht funktioniert, habe zwar jetzt den Client deinstalliert, da er beim Neustart alle Einstellungen resetet, gestern hat er Attumen gar nicht gezählt, dafür aber das Theaterevent 4x


----------



## rapoxy (20. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Das Programm ist Schrott. Schaut euch das Mal an 1000 Mal Besser.
http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...amp;n=Schnuckel


----------



## franksfirst (20. April 2008)

rapoxy schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Das Programm ist Schrott. Schaut euch das Mal an 1000 Mal Besser.
> http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...amp;n=Schnuckel



FÜr die char darstellung vielleicht, aber raidprogress, inventar usw. is blasc schon weiter, meiner meinung nach.

ps ich update jetzt immer manuell über die hp und dass klappt.


----------



## *Graciâ* (21. April 2008)

Hiho ...


franksfirst schrieb:


> FÜr die char darstellung vielleicht, aber raidprogress, inventar usw. is blasc schon weiter, meiner meinung nach.
> 
> ps ich update jetzt immer manuell über die hp und dass klappt.



naja, wollen wir ehrlich sein? ... Seitdem die original Datenbank BLASC übernommen wurde
ist die Qualität aber auch sowas von im Keller. Ob der Client funktioniert oder nicht ist ein
reines Glücksspiel - denke man kann ihn mittlerweile in die Adventures einreihen.

Userstimmen werden sowieso nicht gehört - siehe Anfrage "Fehlende Rezepte" von vor 20 Monaten.

Alles in allen durch das Premium-Account wohl dazu ausgelegt Kohle zu verdienen.

Das erinnert mich an einen ganz berühmten Satz:

"If you can't make it good - make it look good" ... 

im diesem Sinne verabschiede auch ich mich von dem Client - denke nicht dass er jemals ein
akzeptables und zuverlässiges Stadium erreichen wird.

*winke*
Graciâ


----------



## Hhörnchen (21. April 2008)

Ich hatte die letzte Woche über das Problem das sich jedesmal wenn ich mich ausloggte aus WoW die Daten nciht übertragen werden konnten, wie es so weit ich es gelesen hab einigen erging.

Versucht einfachmal im Haupt-Programm von BLASC alle Plug-In zu laden (Pluginverwaltung)

Ich vermute mal das dass Plug-In zur Spielzeiterfassung nicht ganz richtig funktioniert...

Das war auf jedenfall bei mir so, seit dem ich dieses PLug-In installiert habe geht der Automatische Upload wieder...



Was den Boss-Kill Counter angeht, der ist mir weitest gehend wurscht... ich weiß welche Bosse ich gelegt hab und zum größten Teil auch wie oft. Zudem bringt euch der Boss-Kill Counter nix wenn die Daten nicht automatisch vom BLASC übertragen werden, der sorgt direkt für den Count (solang der Boss auch in der Liste steht)


----------



## mezen (21. April 2008)

Nach über anderhalb Stunten Arbeit an unserem FirstKill Hydross wurd er nicht eingetragen, was sehr fies is -.-
Der Kill wurd nicht erkannt, weder Chatnachricht, noch danach hochgeladen


----------



## AmigaLink (21. April 2008)

So wie ich das sehe bestehen die Probleme (wie bei sehr vielen AddOns) seit WoW Patch 2.4 und ich hoffe mal die bekommen das bald in den Griff. Denn die InGame Funktionen des BLASCrafter finde ich sehr nützlich und es wäre schade wenn die verloren gehen weil keiner mehr den Crafter nutzt!

Was die Boss-Kills anbetrifft. Ich Ärgere mich auch das in letzter Zeit viele Kills nicht erfasst werden (in meinem Fall Magteridon, viel in Kara und viele Hero Inis). Aber mal Ehrlich, bei wem sind die denn ansonsten Komplett?
Ich habe BLASc erst installiert nachdem ich schon lange 70 war. Somit fehlen eh jede menge Kills.


----------



## FreyasErbin (22. April 2008)

Ich habe Blasc seit heute drauf. Erst wollte er meinen Character gar nicht hochladen, dann hat das endlich funktioniert. Allerdings zeigt er keine neuen Items bei mir an, genauso wenig wie Bosskills. Über die Bosskills bekomme ich auch keine Meldung im Chat.
Meine Alchimie Rezepte zeigt er zwar an, aber nicht meine Schneiderei Rezepte.
Nach dem Ausloggen aus dem Spiel bekomme ich aber jedesmal die Meldung, daß Upload erfolgreich war. (großes ?)
Ich habe gesehen, daß diese Probleme eigentlich schon seit letztem Jahr bestehen. Meint ihr, ihr bekommt das irgendwann nochmal in den Griff? Und ich muß zugeben, daß ich kein Computergenie bin, also wäre es schon schön, wenn die Lösung nicht allzu kompliziert wäre.
LG und viel Glück noch bei der Fehlersuche
Ich habe grade festgestellt, daß jetzt doch alles da ist. War wohl etwas zu voreilig Allerdings hat er den Kill bei Romulo und Julianne 3 mal gezählt und Attumen gar nicht.


----------



## [KoA-Mory] (22. April 2008)

Ich habe momentan die Version 2.8.3 stand vom 22.04.2008


 PS:Godzilla for Worldboss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThomasO (22. April 2008)

Habe die aktuellste Blasc Version drauf und wenn ich WoW beende um die aktuellen Daten von Bosskills etc. hochzuladen, kommt beim Upload einen Haufen Meldungen "Schwerwiegender Fehler" oder so ähnlich. 

Mache mal einen Screen davon.

Zudem werden die Einstellungen, die unter "Plugin - World of warcraft" getätigt sind, nicht beibehalten. Nach einem Neustart von Blasc ist alles resettet und alle Chars sind ausgewählt, obwohl nur einige ausgewählt sein sollen.

Das Plugin Spielzeiten funkzt überhaupt nicht. 

Werde mich mal an eine komplette Neuinstallation von Blasc wagen. Schade um die Bosskills .


----------



## Firun (23. April 2008)

ThomasO schrieb:


> Habe die aktuellste Blasc Version drauf und wenn ich WoW beende um die aktuellen Daten von Bosskills etc. hochzuladen, kommt beim Upload einen Haufen Meldungen "Schwerwiegender Fehler" oder so ähnlich.
> 
> Mache mal einen Screen davon.
> 
> ...




Da sage ich doch mal Dito,ich habe die selben Probleme seit hm.. mindestens 4 Wochen.

Das mit der Neuinstallation habe ich schon hinter mir und dadurch das selbe ernüchternde Ergebniss erziehlt.


----------



## tannis (24. April 2008)

16.04.2008 16:06:55;Fehler;UploadData;FTP UPLOAD FEHLER(1): There are too many connections from your internet address.

Bei mir kommt jedes mal die meldung wenn ich es schlissen will hab es schon mehr mals neu instaliert doch es bringt alles nix


----------



## Lilleela (24. April 2008)

So, will ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu abgeben.

Also , ich habe grad die Vesion des Profilers geprüft und es ist 2.7.7, also scheint sich seit der Erstellung des Themas was getan zu haben, aber es werden weiterhin keine Bosskills erfasst.
Gestern abend jedoch mal ein Funke der Hoffnung, denn ich bekam bei einem Twink-Fun-Raid in Kara endlich wieder die Meldung: Boss-Kill erfasst. Naja, heut nachgeschaut, wird trotzdem nicht angezeigt und die meldung kam nur bei einem von fünf gelegten Bossen.

Meiner meinung nach müssten auch alle Einstellungen im Blasc stimmen, Häkchen bei Bosskill ist da, richtige Daten eingegeben habe ich auch. Was mich aber etwas verwundert dass wenn ich die Updats meiner Addons mache und nebenher mal bei den Char-Einstellungen gucke, dann ist dort alles weg, das heisst ich muss wieder "Benutzerdefiniert" auswählen und dann taucht erst die Liste wieder auf, dann kann ich sie für alle Chars geltend machen und erst dann taucht sie auch überall auf.
Könnte natürlich damit zusammenhängen dass der Rechner bei mir in letzter zeit immer wieder abstürzt wenn ich WoW beende, reagiert einfach net mehr, aber ich habe von vielen gehört dass sie auch das Problem haben seit dem 2.4 Patch.

Grad eben nochmal mit der BlascLoader.exe das ganze auf 2.8.3 gebracht, mal schauen wie es jetzt wird. Habe vorher immer mir dem Tool selbst nach neuen Versionen prüfen lassen, aber nix gefunden, also ist der  entweder oder Tipp nicht so wirklich zutreffend, man sollte schon die BlascLoader.exe nehmen.

PS: Dieses Thema wäre wesentlich übersichtlicher und informativer wenn manche hier nicht unbedingt ihre Liste mit nicht erfassten Bosskills posten würden.


----------



## ThomasO (24. April 2008)

Hab alles was nur annäherd Buffed heisst, gelöscht.
Blasc neu geladen, von Buffed.de, installiert.
Version 2.5 wird mir angezeigt, keine Ahnung warum.
Blasc Updatet sich selbst, immer noch version 2.5. .

Alle Einstellungen getätigt.

Spielzeit Plugin funkzt.

Die Einstellungen, die unter "Plugin - World of Warcraft" getätigt wurden, sind nicht beibehalten worden nach einem Neustart von Blasc, es ist alles resettet und alle Chars sind ausgewählt, obwohl nur einige ausgewählt sein sollten.

Der eigentliche Upload der Daten funktioniert ohne Fehlermeldungen (daher kein Screenshot nun), ob tatsächlich was übertragen wurde, kann ich nicht sagen, da wie oben geschrieben ständig alles resettet wird.


----------



## ZÆêûs (24. April 2008)

Hallo,
bei mir steht folgendes:

## Interface: 20400
## Title: BLASC Profiler
## Author: Crowley
## Notes: Exports character data for getbuffed.com
## Notes-deDE: Exportiert Charakter-Informationen für buffed.de
## SavedVariables: BLASCProfile
## Version: 2.8.3
BLASCProfiler.xml

Bei mir werden seit wowPatch 2.4 lediglich die Bosskills nicht mehr erfasst.
Gestern z.B. wurde der erste Boss nicht erfasst und auch nicht übertragen, der zweite wurde erfasst und auch übertragen.
Rezepte usw. werden ohne Probleme übertragen.


----------



## Taklo (24. April 2008)

Also bei mir wird Attumen leider partout net gezählt, war jetzt schon 3x beim kill dabei, und immer steht da "bosskill erfasst", aber leider wird er nicht übernommen. Eigenartigerweise werden die anderen Bosse aber schön erkannt. Ist bei Attumen etwas anders? Und in der Terrasse des Magisters war ich letzte Woche auch schon mal drin, ham se auch auf normal geschafft. Stand auch da "Bosskill erfasst", war aber leider nix. Wäre schön, wenn das Problem vlt mal gelöst werden könnte. An den Addons kann es ja schlecht liegen, wenn es zB bei Kara bei 4/5 Bossen klappt, noch dazu wenn es immer der selbe Boss ist.


----------



## Llauredana (25. April 2008)

/sign Taklo
habe auch die letzte Version drauf, waren gestern Kara - Moroes hat es übertragen, Attumen ist im Datennirvana verschwunden.
Ist mir aber schon öfters passiert, dass Bosse, trotzdem sie gelegt wurden, nicht übertragen werden. Der bosskill scheint also tatsächlich schwer buggy zu sein.

Gruss und schönes Wochenende


----------



## Gimlimeister (26. April 2008)

immer noch keine antwort der verantwortlichen ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZÆêûs (26. April 2008)

hallo,
alle 7 gekillten bosse von Maid bis Prinz wurden übertragen und erkannt, mal schauen ob es nun immer funktioniert und
ob Atumen nächste woche erkannt wird.


----------



## Skender (28. April 2008)

bei mir kommt nachm beenden von WoW ne unbekannte fehlermeldung, die sich immer wiederholt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roggnaroek (28. April 2008)

Skender schrieb:


> bei mir kommt nachm beenden von WoW ne unbekannte fehlermeldung, die sich immer wiederholt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


interessant ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

guck mal: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=38606


----------



## rapoxy (29. April 2008)

Am Besten Deinstallieren und Neuinstallieren, bei mir geht es jetzt einigermaßen.


----------



## Sehruntot (29. April 2008)

bei mir wird der kill erst eingetragen wenn ich den boss das 2 mal gelegt habe.

Mother gestern firstkill nächste woche wenn er liegt wird er dann als 1 gezählt ^^

war bei archimonde ros usw auch so wasn witz


----------



## Diemitr (30. April 2008)

Hey Zam mal ne kurze Frage ich hab mich jetzt durch 18 Seiten Thread geprügelt und naja hab mir vor 2 tagen Blasc gezogen und naja hab das prob die Chars werden nicht übertragen ganz zuschweigen von den Bosskills.

Kannst du vielleicht mal ein break setzen und mal so a la FAQ ne zusammenfassung geben was User machen kann um zu versuchen das wieder hin zu biegen.

p.s. kann es bei mir daran liegen das mein Char schon mal über nen veralteten Buffed acc. geuppt wurde (Login, PW, e-mail alles vergessen -.-) 

mfg


----------



## ThomasO (1. Mai 2008)

Hatte Blasc ja komplett neu aufgespielt wie in einigen Posts hier drüber schon einmal beschrieben.

Danach funktionierte dieses ja auch prächtig, bis auf eines, das nämlich die getätigten Einstellungen unter:

*Plugin World of Warcraft*

einfach nicht behalten werden.

Wie dem auch sei. Nun war ich gestern in Zul Aman und die ersten vier Bosse wurden gelegt.
Nachdem ich mich ausloggte, wollte Blasc die Daten natürlich Uploaden.
Leider trat dann wieder der "unbekannter Fehler aufgetreten " Fehler wieder auf.

Habe den Upload nun nochmals manuell versucht, die gleiche Fehlermeldung tritt auf. Dieses mal hab ich gleich mal einen Screenshot gemacht.

Da mir dies nun zum zweiten mal direkt nach Zul Aman passierte, liegt die Vermutung nahe, das Zul Aman und Blasc hier wohl was gemeinsam haben - Bossnamen ?!?! - was den Betrieb bzw. den Upload von Daten behindert.

Wäre nicht übel, wenn man sich die Entwickler das mal anschauen würden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZÆêûs (1. Mai 2008)

Bis auf Atumen, werden bis jetzt alle Bosskills erkannt und übertragen, aber eben nur Atumen nicht !!
könnte sich hierzu bitte mal jemand äußern der das Programm programiert
bzw. an der Fehlerbehebung arbeitet ?


----------



## Taschendieb (2. Mai 2008)

@ThomasO
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=38606


----------



## Saratura (6. Mai 2008)

So nach dem es bei mir nun eine ganze Zeit lang ohne Probleme lief macht das schöne Programm nun mal wieder garnix ^^ Weder News noch Char übertragung. Wegens kriegs noch hin die Addons zu laden Oo Hab schon alles druch.. wiedermal... und mal wieder hilft nix.. da bleibt wohl wieder nur warten oder?


----------



## Yanimakai (6. Mai 2008)

also bei mir überträgt der viele daten aber halt nur einige boss kills nicht wie einmal anubrekahn oder in AQ40 nicht aslo das ist ziemlich nervig, oder  mit mein mage im blutkessel wird nicht übertragen aber sonst läuft der nur halt diese boss kills nicht  das nervt ziemlich


----------



## Gimlimeister (6. Mai 2008)

kriegt man hier bald mal ne gescheite antwort vom team was man machen soll? auf nachrichten antwortet keiner und neulich kam der hammer, bei meinem krieger der 62 ist hats nochmal angezeigt karotte am stiel angelegt obwohl selbe meldung schonmal im januar kam !!!!
langsam krieg ich nen hals und frag mich schon wieder warum man hier für premium bezahlt. wo mittlerweile selbe funktionen auf gratis kommen ausser dem bunten geschnörksel und dem ts zeugs und man hier keine antworten auf probleme bekommt ..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Irîdal (7. Mai 2008)

Sooo...Bei mir sah es erst so aus, dass ich mir BLASC ganz normal runtergeladen habe...dort habe ich einstellungen gemacht, häkchen gesetzt usw. Dann habe ich mal versucht mein Charakter hochzuladen. Erst funktionierte es gar nicht. 
Heute habe ich dann mal ein Häkchen bei meinem neuen Char, welcher auf einem anderen Server ist gemacht und ganz schnell war dieser eine Char endlich auf meiner mybuffed seite. Jedoch will er einfach nicht meine anderen Chars übertragen.
ich hab nochmal geguckt bei der Textdatei steht XX Version: 0.5.0. kann das damit irgendwie zusammenhängen???
Eigentlich hab ich ja nach ner neuen BLASC Version geguckt, aber er zeigt an, dass ich die aktuellste installiert habe.

Bitte helft mir...


----------



## Gimlimeister (7. Mai 2008)

forget it wenn du hier auf ne antwort wartest  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Irîdal (8. Mai 2008)

Ja aber deine Antwort hättest du dir auch sparen können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CyberSAP (8. Mai 2008)

ThomasO schrieb:


> Hatte Blasc ja komplett neu aufgespielt wie in einigen Posts hier drüber schon einmal beschrieben.
> 
> Danach funktionierte dieses ja auch prächtig, bis auf eines, das nämlich die getätigten Einstellungen unter:
> 
> ...



Same problem here!

Gruß, SAP


----------



## Taschendieb (9. Mai 2008)

CyberSAP schrieb:


> Same problem here!
> 
> Gruß, SAP


http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=38606 schon versucht?


----------



## HGVermillion (9. Mai 2008)

Bei mir ist das Problem das der Bosskill updater nur 1 mal im Spiel funktioniert, wir haben an einem abend Gruul/Maggi und Leerhäscher gemacht. und nur Gruul kam die Meldung das der Boss gekillt wird.
Das selbe diese Woche, Solarian und Leerhäscher gelegt, und nur Solarian wurde gezählt. 
In Zul aman genauso, Jan Alai wurde gezählt, der Hexlord danach nicht mehr. Und die Meldung das der Bosskill registriert ist kommt immer nur beim ersten boss.


----------



## Gimlimeister (10. Mai 2008)

Irîdal schrieb:


> Ja aber deine Antwort hättest du dir auch sparen können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ne kann ich nich, es antwortet hier ja keiner und es gibt ma keine aussage was man mit dem ganzen mist der nicht funktioniert tun soll, die sollen sagen das ganze programm is kagge, dann is gut, is wenigstens ne antwort  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThomasO (10. Mai 2008)

Taschendieb schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=38606 schon versucht?



Dieser Tipp hat bisher insoweit geholfen, das keine Fehlermeldungen mehr kommen. 
Thx dafür.

Warum man das nicht gleich hier herein postet?

Egal, die angesprochenen Einstellungen werden zwar immer noch nicht beibehalten, allerdings kann ich damit leben solange der Rest funktioniert.


----------



## Gimlimeister (10. Mai 2008)

ich shice auf irgendwelche meldungen, kann doch net sein das "tragen von karotte am stiel" 2x kommt innerhalb von 5 monaten und sonst nix oder??????????

ich möchte eine erklärung haben !!!!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (11. Mai 2008)

Gimlimeister, das letzte Update von deinem Char ist vom:
2008-05-10 13:51:49
Was stimtm denn genau nicht?



Wem es einzig und allein um die Bosskills geht, dem kann man zur großen Teil helfen.
Nicht alles aber ein wenig, wenn jemand mehr erfahren will PM an mich.

NEIN ich bin kein MOD und auch kein ADMIN und werde mich auch nicht als solchen ausgeben.


----------



## Thí (11. Mai 2008)

HI zusammen, hab folgendes Problem mit dem Upload.
Ich hab 2 meiner Charaktere auf ein anderen Server getranst. Nun werden in meinen Profil (zumindest für mich sichtbar, keine Ahnung ob ihr das auch seht) die zwei Charactere doppelt angezeigt. Einmal auf dem alten und auf dem neuen Server. Wie kann ich das beheben?
Ausserdem ist mein Mainchar nun auch ein anderer und nicht mehr der, der momentan angezeigt wird, auch da weiss ich leider nicht wie ich das ändern kann...

Wäre schön wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte =)

PS: Auf Antworten wie "Wie wärs wenn du mal die Forensuche benutzt" kann ich verzichten...hab ich schon!


----------



## Roggnaroek (11. Mai 2008)

Thí schrieb:


> Wie wärs wenn du mal die Forensuche benutzt"


----------



## Barab (12. Mai 2008)

Hi also bei mir werden nur zwei Twinks die inmom nich mehr spiel angezeigt hab dier übern client allerdings ausgeschaltet!! Ich will mein 70er Hexer dadrin haben und der is als einziger nur an im Client wird aber auf der Se3ite nich angezeigt was soll ich nun machen?

mfg Bara


----------



## Ocian (12. Mai 2008)

Barab, schau mal in die BlascProfilerConfig.lua ob dort bei deinem char alles so eingestellt ist wie du es im client angegeben hast.

1= soll gespeichert und übertragen werden
0= wird nicht gespeichert oder übertragen


----------



## Gimlimeister (12. Mai 2008)

@ocian: bei mir geht nix, ich pfeiff auf bosskill usw. möchte nur das neue infos über meine chars kommen, da kommt aber nur selten was, wahrscheinlich nur wenn ich mich nach irgendner veränderung gleich mit dem char auslogge und spiel beende, ruf kommt auch net von der zerschmetterten sonne, irgendwie find ich das VOLL ZUM KOTZEN  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und ja es ist alles richtig eingestellt und haken dran und wie man sieht kommt auch keine antwort warum unten der char net angezeigt wird mit dem sonderzeichen ...


----------



## Ocian (12. Mai 2008)

Gimlimeister, such du auch mal die BlascProfilerConfig.lua und öffne sie mit einem Texteditor. Dann kannst du nachschauen ob die änderungen vom BLASC Client auch in das AddOn übertragen wurden.

Bitte mach das nur wenn WoW geschlossen ist!


----------



## Thoralfus (13. Mai 2008)

das neueste ist ja jetz das bosskills immer als heroisch ingame angezeigt werden  egal ob oder ob nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bei mecha könnte ich ja des noch verstehen  aber wenn ich herod lege geht des nicht heroisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und denn hat es des natürlich auch gleich mal nicht übertragen.


----------



## madcatwarrior (13. Mai 2008)

HALLO BUFFED MITARBEITER KÖNNT IHR MAL BITTE HIER ANTOWRTEN UM DAS PROBLEM ZU LÖSEN DEN ES FUNZT NICHTS MEHR


----------



## Saratura (14. Mai 2008)

und seit dem neuen Updatet kommt nun neu dazu das er bei jeder aktion die man im WoW ausführ eine fehlermeldung ausspuckt mit verweiß auf den BC-Profiler..... na klasse.....


----------



## Rayandrish (14. Mai 2008)

also der Char Update funktioniert nicht, ist dies noch wem aufgefallen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich würde sehr gerne, dass meine aktuellen chars auch auf der buffed Seite angezeigt werden, aber nach jetzt ca. 2std Forendurchsuchens ,downloadens neuinstallierens und wow startens und Beendens, habe ich nun keine Lust mehr weiterzusuchen.
Wer was weiss, was auch wirklich funktioniert, und was auch Hand und Fuß hat, der möge sein Wissen doch bitte kundtun

danke und bye


----------



## ThomasO (14. Mai 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> Barab, schau mal in die BlascProfilerConfig.lua ob dort bei deinem char alles so eingestellt ist wie du es im client angegeben hast.
> 
> 1= soll gespeichert und übertragen werden
> 0= wird nicht gespeichert oder übertragen



Hab das entsprechend dem Char gemacht. Dennoch keine Änderung. Beispielsweise hab ich auf die Art geändert, das angezeigt werden soll, wieviel Gold ich hab. Wie man bei Buffed sieht, sieht man nix davon.
Hab von Blasc nun genug.

Ich benutze den WoWAceUpdater. Blasc bleibt aber installiert, läuft aber nicht im Hintergrund. Der Grund ist, das ich Ingame schauen kann, wer welche Verzauberungen beispielsweise machen kann und vor allem, welche Mats man benötigt. Aber Blasc an sich bleibt aus.

So wichtig ist es nun auch nicht zu sehen das ich Nightbane etc. mal wieder gelegt habe.


----------



## macmook (15. Mai 2008)

Naja, als buffed noch blacs war (oder Twix noch Raider) war eh alles besser. Da hat man sich noch um "seine" User gekümmert. Schade...


----------



## Mightymagic (15. Mai 2008)

Rayandrish schrieb:


> also der Char Update funktioniert nicht, ist dies noch wem aufgefallen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, ist mir auch aufgefallen. Sehr ärgerlich, da mal wieder Bosskills fehlen, ganz zu schweigen von Rezepten, die ich neu habe. So macht es keinen Spass seine Bosskillliste zu vervollständigen. Kann man die nicht irgendwie editieren oder könnten die Bosskills nicht von BLASC zusätzlich lokal gespeichert werden, so dass sich diese hinterher vollständig aktualisieren?


----------



## Cahira (15. Mai 2008)

Huhu !

Also mir geht es ähnlich.. ich habe das besagte problem seit :
*Dienstag, den 25.März 2008 um 18:55:10 Uhr*
Ich habe alle einstellungen mehrmals überprüft und Blasc de .- / neu - Installiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber es will nicht laufen... meine Onlinezeit habe ich heute auch mal dazugeschaltet und komischer das macht er.. er zeigt auch neu erstellte chars an... Das einzigste was nicht kommt sind : Bosskills, erlernte Rezepte, Items 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bitte macht was... ich hab nun ingame so viel erreicht und möchte das es auch da steht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Solltet Ihr daten brauchen einfach schreiben welche dann kopiere ich sie hier rein...

Mfg


----------



## Waldman (15. Mai 2008)

Also Updates der Addons funktioniert prima, nur meine Chars werden nicht aktualisiert, dass die Bankfächer etc. nicht mehr angezeigt werden ist schon ein längeres Problem.

MfG


----------



## Cahira (15. Mai 2008)

jetzt versteh ich garnichts mehr.. seit dem ich seit vorhin die online zeit auch anhabe macht er es auf einmal... auf jeden fall items... boss kills werde ich nachher sehen

Donnerstag, den 15.Mai 2008 um 12:26:23 Uhr
(wurde aktuallisiert)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Waldman (15. Mai 2008)

Bosskills haben bis gestern noch funktioniert, was jetzt aber irgendwie nicht mehr funktioniert ist der Charakterupload, also die Daten meines Twinks, wie Level-Up und so...
Bankfach und Gold geht ja schon lange nicht mehr bei mir.


----------



## Lugbúrz Nathrezim (15. Mai 2008)

Ich hatte immer das Problem das der Uploader wenn ich über W-lann spiele nicht funkioniert hat.

Mittelerweile hab ich den Fehler gefunden und zwar lag es daran das wenn ich Pc starte, startet Blasc auch nur da ich zum Start kein I-netverbindung hab funktioniert des leider nicht. also hab ich Blasc mal machdem ich ne I-netverbinung gestartet und siehe da es funktioniert.

Also für alle die mit W-lann spielen Blasc nachdem ihr nen Verbindung hab manuel starten und nicht durch autostart staren lassen dann klappt es. 

So war es zumindest bei mir.

Gruß Lugbúrz Paladin aus Leidenschaft




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rechtschreibfehler sind heute gratis!


----------



## Teldur (16. Mai 2008)

nachdem blasc einige zeit bei mir nicht funktioniert hat, habe ich es neu runtergeladen und installiert und jetzt läuft es.

allerdings hab ich ein kleines problem mit den boss-kills. mein priester war das dritte mal in karazhan und alle boss wurden gezählt, nur attumen zum dritten mal nicht!

wieso erfasst blasc attumen nicht? ist das nur bei mir so, oder ist das ein allgemeines problem?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Waldman (17. Mai 2008)

Also allgemein ist das nicht, aber seit dem letzten Patch funktioniert Blasc bei mir nicht mehr richtig.


----------



## Waldman (17. Mai 2008)

Tjo bei den meisten, die hier posten, handelt es sich aber um das Problem, dass es wohl funktionierte, so zumindest Mal bei mir. Aber seit dem letzten Patch eben nicht mehr.


----------



## Raidri28 (17. Mai 2008)

Tja Waldman,
geht mir genauso, seit dem Patch funktioniert die Spielzeit, aber alles andere wird nicht mehr übertragen.
Neu installiert usw. nix!!
Ich weiß noch so vor drei Jahren als Blasc so gerade gestartet war, hatte ich ne längere Sitzung im IRC mit einem Programmierer von dem Client. Hab heute noch die Programme zur überprüfung der Connection und so...
Das war support jeah. Problem per Mail gesendet und dann 2 Tage später gabs nen update.

Na hoffentlich bekommen die Jungs das wieder in den Griff!!

Schade um die ganzen Kills


----------



## Daemon1985 (17. Mai 2008)

ich hoffe auch mal das die es in den Griff bekommen. Ärgerlich nur das ich gestern meine Killliste mal aktualisieren wollte und es warscheinlich umsonst nen Farmrun durch kara war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whadrya (17. Mai 2008)

hiho hab das problem seit tagen, das die daten geschickt werden aber nicht aktualisiert werden....  hab es mit manuel probiert, stand das mein char aktualisiert wurde, aber immernoch nicht angezeigt wird... =3


----------



## Glurak (17. Mai 2008)

wo ist der link zum manuellen upload hin OO


----------



## Naveada (18. Mai 2008)

Gut zu wissen, dass ich mich nicht einfach nur zu doof anstelle, sondern wirklich Probleme da zu sein scheinen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Habe mir heute Nacht meinen Account erstellt und Blasc ist installiert. Die entsprechenden Charas die hochgeladen und mir zugeordnet werden sollen sind markiert und eingestellt. Über den manuellen Charupload im Client bekomme ich auch die Rückmeldung, dass die Charaktere zum Account XYZ erfolgreich hochgeladen wurden. 

Nur hier auf der Homepage heißt es schon seit heute Nacht, dass ich noch keine Daten zu meinen Charakteren hochgeladen hätte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mach ich doch noch irgendwas falsch?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aryadiel (18. Mai 2008)

Naveada schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen, dass ich mich nicht einfach nur zu doof anstelle, sondern wirklich Probleme da zu sein scheinen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



geht nicht nur dir so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab's gestern nachmittag installiert und mehrmals WoW neu gestartet ... effekt wie bei dir "Char erfolgreich hochgeladen" aber in meinem prof ist nix zu sehen. 

Wozu nützt mir das also dann? WoW starten kann ich auch direkt ... ich hoffe, es ändert sich was!


----------



## poTTo (18. Mai 2008)

Mir gehts genauso, keine Char aktualsierung seit dem 14.05.08 ://

HALLO SUPPORT !!!


----------



## Glurak (18. Mai 2008)

poTTo schrieb:


> Mir gehts genauso, keine Char aktualsierung seit dem 14.05.08 ://
> 
> HALLO SUPPORT !!!





Ich fänds shconmal nice das es wie bei xchar oder ähnlichen wäre das bosskills trotz disco  gespeichert bleiben.



darf jetzt nochmal naxxramas clearen nur damit noch die 3  bosse  drin sidn die ich eigentlich shocn ka wie oft gekillt habe.


ich finde es wird mal ne runerneuerung von blasc profiler fällig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

andere profiler können es schliesslich auch ^^


----------



## Liquidlake (18. Mai 2008)

Glurak schrieb:


> Ich fänds shconmal nice das es wie bei xchar oder ähnlichen wäre das bosskills trotz disco  gespeichert bleiben.


also bei mir wurden die auch bei disco anschließend immer noch geupdatet.. jedenfalls sofern ich den bosskill noch gesehen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber seit dem 14.5 geht bei mir au nixmehr...
also das ist jetzt schon 4 tage her, so langsam könnte man das problem dochmal gefixt haben..


----------



## Taramur (18. Mai 2008)

Also bei mir geht seit 2 Tagen zwar der Upload noch usw. dafür werden die Bosskills zwar ingame gezählt, aber auf buffed nicht angezeigt.

Grüße
Taramur


----------



## Glurak (19. Mai 2008)

Liquidlake schrieb:


> also bei mir wurden die auch bei disco anschließend immer noch geupdatet.. jedenfalls sofern ich den bosskill noch gesehen habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




währe mal dafür   das die manuel eingetragen werden  naxx das sieht man ja wohl hab ich genau 2 mal gecleart und 2 x halb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SolitaryAngel666 (19. Mai 2008)

Taramur schrieb:


> Also bei mir geht seit 2 Tagen zwar der Upload noch usw. dafür werden die Bosskills zwar ingame gezählt, aber auf buffed nicht angezeigt.
> 
> Grüße
> Taramur




Bei mir ist das glei problem seit 2.4.2
Bosskills werden gezählt aba nicht angezeigt... genauso wenig wie neue gegenstände ruf usw.


----------



## Katzeheinz (19. Mai 2008)

habe seit dem letzten update von Blasc das gleiche Problem seit cirka 4 Tagen Bosskills werden angezeigt aber keine Charakterinfos und kills aktualisiert obwohl am ende Meldung "Account ...... erfolgreich aktualisiert " erscheint


----------



## SolitaryAngel666 (19. Mai 2008)

BBBBBUUUUUUUFFFFFEEEDDDDDDD

HEEELLLLLLLLPPPPPPP  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Michl- (19. Mai 2008)

ich hab seit letzten Update die Probleme das nur noch manche Chars aktuallisiert werden...

kann es sein, das der Updater Probleme mit Sonderzeichen hat?

Die Charaktere ohne Sonderzeichen im Namen werden upgedated, die mit Sonderzeichen nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also die Chars "Michlxx", "Cadmus" werden upgedated, "Mîchl", "Mîchelle" nicht

oder Zufall... ?! könnt ja mal nachschaun


----------



## Solidarno (19. Mai 2008)

Hallo Buffed-Genies,

auch mich betrifft das Problem. Langsam  nervt es mich auch. Wäre ja auch mal nett von euich hier zu äußern,ob euch das problem bekannt ist und daran gearbeitet wird. 
Denn nur um die Addons zu aktualisiern...naja da brauch ich buffed nicht unbedingt,da kann ich mir auch den Ace-Updater nehmen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blueler (19. Mai 2008)

habe auch das problem seit dem 10. mai bitte mal fixen
im spiel werden die kills gezählt aber nicht upgeloadet (uploadet garnix mehr)


----------



## Liquidlake (20. Mai 2008)

-Michl- schrieb:


> Die Charaktere ohne Sonderzeichen im Namen werden upgedated, die mit Sonderzeichen nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


also meiner wird nicht geupdatet und hat keinerlei sonderzeichen..
heut gabs ja nen blasc update, leider funktioniert es immer noch nicht..


----------



## Catharina von Falkenberg (20. Mai 2008)

Aive schrieb:


> Dasselbe Problem hier, es sagt mir zwar, dass die Daten hochgeladen wurden, aber nach einem Tag immer noch nichts neues hier zu sehen.



Ja... wie bei mir auch!!! Habe die neuste Blasc Version und alles, aber seit letzten Donnerstag (15 Mai) werden alle meine Chars nicht mehr aktualisiert!!!

Grüße Jen!


----------



## -Michl- (20. Mai 2008)

Liquidlake schrieb:


> also meiner wird nicht geupdatet und hat keinerlei sonderzeichen..
> heut gabs ja nen blasc update, leider funktioniert es immer noch nicht..


Jo Stimmt, seit dem neuen Update wird nun auch kein Char mehr upgedated  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sailas (20. Mai 2008)

habe vor ca 1 woche blasc das erste mal installiert. hab dann meinen main und den twink den ich aktuell hochspiele für den char upload markiert. bekomme auch eine meldung das der upload erfolgreich war. hochgeladen hat er aber meinen main und einen anderen twink. egal was ich auch einstelle, ich werde weder den falsch hochgeladenen twink los noch bekomme ich einen meiner anderen chars hochgeladen. übrigens hat keiner der charnamen (sailas, celyndra) noch der realm (blackmoore) ein sonderzeichen.

realm: blackmoore
system: winxp
blasc version: 2.5.13.241


----------



## Taramur (20. Mai 2008)

Ich bins nochmal.

Also bei einem Twink von mir, wird sogar aktualisiert, auch Bosskills, aber bei den anderen und meinem Main nicht?!?!?

Grüße
Taramur


----------



## poTTo (20. Mai 2008)

kann ich ernut nur bestätigen, auch mit dem Patch 2.5 keinerlei besserung, zwar kommen nun die meldungen wieder das die Chars geupdatet worden sind, aber im Prfil sieht amn es immer noch nicht :/

und weiterhin keinerlei RM vom BLASC-Support, leute das ist echt arm.

://///


----------



## Solidarno (20. Mai 2008)

Trotz eines Updates heute von Buffed,werden zwar Daten übetragen und so,aber im Profil taucht nichts auf.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saratura (20. Mai 2008)

So langsam haben wir alle doch ausreichent festgestellt das der upload nicht funzt.. Währe es nun nicht mal an der zeit nicht immer neues zu schreiben sondern eine Lösung zu finden? Notfallt, wenn es keinen Suport mehr für Blasc gibt, eine alternative Platform? (so leid mir das tut zu sagen)


----------



## Faxox (20. Mai 2008)

Bei mir ist das Problem, dass nach der Übertragung von meinen Chars zu buffed, nichts in meinem profil steht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Obwohl nach der Übertragung rechts unten ein Fenster erscheint mit der Inschrift: Charakterdaten erfolgreich zu buffed.de transferiert.
Doch bei meinem Freund klappt es einmalig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was mich ein bisschen nervt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich hoffe, die bei buffed heben das Problem auf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilli1972 (20. Mai 2008)

Okay, ist also scheinbar ein allgemeines Problem, denn auch bei mir wird seit dem 14.05. mein Char nicht mehr upgedated. 

Schade das Buffed nicht reagiert


----------



## kalrie (21. Mai 2008)

Hy ich habe auch das problem mit denn updaten der chars meine stehen immer noch auf denn 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und meine boss kilst  stimmen auch nicht habe 4 oder mehr mals BW gemacht und immer wird mir der 1 boss  angerechnet
und auchz bei meinen anderen chars ist das genau so takrie hatt kara ofters durch als die boss kills angeben

macht bitte endlich was buffed ist sonz schade um die bosskills die im spiel aufgezeichned werden aber nicht auf der seite da mir angezeigt wird das es übertragen wird


----------



## Sanysun (21. Mai 2008)

Und ich frage mich beim Lesen mancher Antworten was euch lieber ist, das die Leute, die den Blasc programmieren und versuchen den Fehler, der ja bekannt ist, zu beheben, hier rumlaufen und jedem einzelnen sagen ja wir kennen das Problem wir arbeiten daran oder aber an dem Problem arbeiten, damit es auch ma ne Lösung gibt?


----------



## Vser (21. Mai 2008)

Ih habe BLASC jetzt erst seit einigen Tagen.... Das Programm macht, was es will....Die reine Willkür:

Boss-Kill ingame angezeigt, nicht übertragen: Kloster, ZF, Mana
Boss Kill nicht angezeigt, nicht übertragen: Botanika
Boss-Kill nicht angezeigt, aber übertragen: Sethek

also einer von fünf übertragen....

Das Feature ist doch ein Hauptgrund für BLASC, ich nehme es auch in Kauf, das die sonstigen Charakterdaten nur ab un dzu übertragen werden... aber diese Statistik ist mir wichtig...

Noch so Fehler: In der Rufübersicht wird die "Zerschmetterte Sonne" nicht einmal aufgeführt...

Der Charakterplaner funktioniert ebenfalls nicht....

Alle im Prinzip vorteilhaften Dinge funktionieren nicht.... 

Und das (zumindest bei den Boss-Kills) seit über einem 3/4-Jahr....

Das kann doch nicht wahr sein...

Hättte ich mich vorher hier im Forum informiert, hätte ich das Teil nie und nimmer installiert.

So gut der Rest von buffed ist, so xxx ist das hier...

Aber trotzdem viel Spielspaß euch allen...


----------



## Amotheria (21. Mai 2008)

das gleiche hier, musste gestern blasc neu installen wegen format c: seit dem werden keine charaktere mehr übertragen die ich spiele, aber die chars die ich nicht spiele wurden übertragen .-(
bin gestern aus jux mit meiner schurkin ins verlies gegangen bosskill wurde gezählt, aber der char erscheint nicht bei buffed, und die bosskills auch nicht

wie Beitrag 406 schon sagte namen mit sonderzeichen.....  die 2 chars die übertragen wurden haben keine aber die anderen 2 haben welche und die werden nicht übertragen

Blasc ist auf den neuesten Stand



> ## Interface: 20400
> ## Title: BLASC Profiler
> ## Author: Crowley
> ## Notes: Exports character data for getbuffed.com
> ...



edit:

ist es normal das wenn ich bei blasc auf "neue blasc version suchen" gehe er jedesmal was runter läd und erneuert? konnte das bis jetzt schon 10x machen


----------



## Spinks (21. Mai 2008)

Hi zusammen,
auch ich möchte mir mal Luft machen. Seit die WoW Version 2.4.2 raus ist, werden bei mir nur die männlichen Chars upgedatet, die weiblichen hingegen überhaupt nicht. Weder Spielzeit, Kills etc. Obwohl meine Hexe mittlerweile Level 58 ist und meine Jägerin 37 steht weiterhin bei mir "54" und "34" !! Um zum Ausdruck zu bringen wie ich das finde, könnte ich auch Kraftausdrücke verwenden, was aber nicht hierhergehört. Ich habe Blasc schon mehrfach neuinstalliert aber es passiert einfach nix. Das nächste Problem ist, das ich weiterhin, trotz bugfix seitens blasc, beim plündern von Gold eine Fehlermeldung erhalte. Bevor jemand fragt, ja meine addons sind alle auf dem neusten Stand, die aktualisiere ich manuell, denn auf das Update von Blasc kann man sich ja leider auch nicht mehr verlassen. Ich hoffe, das sich der Support diesen Problemen mal konsequent widmet.

LG Spinks

Es lebe die Horde


----------



## Danton (22. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen habe leider auch ein Problem mit der Übertragung der Charaktere habe Windows Vista und gleich nach der Aktualisierung von Blasc(Vor zwei Tagen) habe ich meine 4 Charakter im Blasc angezeigt bekommen(nur kurz) nach dem ersten mal On gehen in WoW waren sie aber wieder weck.

Auf der Festplatte habe ich meine Charakter Mittler weile gefunden zwar in einem extra Ordner denn Windows angelegt hat aber wie bekomme ich Blasc jetzt dazu das es darauf zugreift?

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## ltdeta (22. Mai 2008)

Bei mir kommt ewig für einen char (den ich hauptsächlich spiele) blascprofiler sei nicht aktiviert

a) ist er aktiviert
b) schon Xx neu installiert

Eine Funktion im blascprofiler wäre gut, um prüfen zu können ob er aktiv ist und die daten ermitteln kann. 

So ist es immer ein fischen im trüben und das nerft auf dauer


----------



## Ondi (22. Mai 2008)

also dass wir alle das selbe problem haben scheint mittlerweile klar zu sein, aber gibts denn kein statement von offizieller seite dazu (oder gibts garkeinen support von blasc???)?

kann ja sein, dass noch nicht alle buggs gefixt worden sind und eifrig daran gearbeitet wird 

es würde mich aber sehr beruhigen zu wissen, dass dieser zustand nur ein vorübergehender ist........und zwar vom supportteam....


----------



## Llauredana (22. Mai 2008)

Leider muss man da annehmen, dass das Supportteam nur in der Ecke sitzt und sich über die Beiträge in diesem Threat scheckig lacht....

Und heute ist dort doch eh Feiertag also am besten, nicht mehr auf das Ganze vertrauen - oder wie schon der grosse WS gesagt haben soll: Trau keiner Statistik, die Du nicht selber gefälscht hast..."

In diesem Sinne so long und einfach auch in die Ecke setzen und abfeiern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selissa (22. Mai 2008)

*schnüff* Montag 1st kill Kalecgos mit dem Raid, ich stand "unten" als der Boss "oben" auch seinem Exitus zugeführt wurde. Mein Freund stand oben, bekam den Kill angerechnet, ich nicht. Gestern stand ich aber bei dem 2nd kill auch oben und diesmal haben wir beide den Kill nicht angerechnet bekommen. Ich hatte ja erst gedacht, dass mein Standort beim Kill verhindert hat, dass er mir angerechnet wurde, aber dem kann dann ja nicht so sein.

Andere Sachen werden durchaus aktualisiert, wobei ich da manchmal auch das Gefühl habe, dass einiges mal aktualisiert wird, dann wieder nicht (Ruf z. B.)

Ich zumindest würde mich freuen, wenn hier eine Reaktion erscheinen würde, dass die Blasc-Programmierer mitbekommen haben, dass es momentan massive Probleme mit dem Programm gibt und sie daran arbeiten. Keine Reaktion sieht so aus, als wenn es ihnen egal wäre oder sie die Probleme noch gar nicht mitbekommen haben...


----------



## JackNapier (22. Mai 2008)

Lilli1972 schrieb:


> Okay, ist also scheinbar ein allgemeines Problem, denn auch bei mir wird seit dem 14.05. mein Char nicht mehr upgedated.
> 
> Schade das Buffed nicht reagiert



Also wenn ich mir das so durchlese..... scheint ein allgemeines und vor allem großes Problem zu sein, was wohl mit dem neuesten Patch von WoW zu tun hat.... haut zeitlich ungefähr hin *glaub*

Vielleicht sollten wir mal das Team mit Mails voll schütten oder so xD

NEIN! Natürlich nicht! Wäre sehr unfair, so eine Mailbombe.

ABER: LIEBES BUFFED/BLASC TEAM! SAGT BITTE ENDLICH WAS!


----------



## Mofeist (22. Mai 2008)

Bei mir wird ein Boss-Kill ingame nicht angezeigt und auch nich übernommen, handelt sich um Attumen.
Wie kann man das beheben. (restlichen bossse klappen einwandfrei)

danke schonmal für hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aanwynn (22. Mai 2008)

Mein Charupdate hat auch die ganze Zeit nicht geklappt, bis ich eben ausloggte. Jetzt geht's wieder, juhu! Wollte nur danke sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ce'Nedra (22. Mai 2008)

Bei mir funzt es auch wieder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Waldman (23. Mai 2008)

Naja bei meinem Main klappts, aber mein Twink nach wie vor nicht.


----------



## Liquidlake (23. Mai 2008)

bei mir gings gestern mal kurz bei meinen 2 aktiven chars ^^
heut enixmehr, kein bosskill, keine neue items drin...
jedesmal wenn ich "neue blasc version" suche lädt er sie immernoch immer wieder neu runter ^^

naja hoffe ihr findet den fehler schnell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und alle die sich hier total aufregen sollten mal dran denken das das programm kostenlos zur verfügung gestellt wird und mal froh sein das es sowas überhaupt gibt. Problemchen gibts überall mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spinks (23. Mai 2008)

Nach meiner Meckerei muss ich ja nun auch mal was Positives sagen: Die weiblichen Chars werden endlich wieder upgedatet !! Das Problem mit der Fehlermeldung beim Gold looten besteht aber weiterhin. Bugfix hat also nix gebracht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Wie gesagt, all meine addons sind auf aktuellstem Stand. Mal schauen wann das behoben wird.

LG Spinks


----------



## Binera (23. Mai 2008)

Huhu zusammen, 

hm....so wie ich das lese bin ich nicht die einzige mit debsten problemen was blasc angeht.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bei mir werden chars angezeigt die ich deaktiviert habe !!! ..mein main hat jetzt fast ne woche gebraucht  bis se überhaupt aufgelistet wurde und die bosskills stimmen hinten und vorne nicht.

Es wird bei mir nach jedem bosskampf angezeigt das der boss gezählt wurde..jedoch kann ich ihn auch tage danach nicht in der liste sehen...es werden nur willkürlich bosse rausgefischt und der rest wird nicht aufgelistet..so die gänseblümchentaktik...du wirst gezählt, du wieder nicht, du wirst gezählt, du wieder nicht..usw usw usw..schmunzel... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Genau so besteht bei mir das Problem das ich eine fehlermeldung bekomme wenn ich gold loote.

kann man das nich irgendwie beheben..das ist langsam richtig nervig..ich mein ich kann verstehn das auch die leute von buffed viel um die ohren haben..aber man muß sich doch auch um solche sachen kümmern wenn man sie schon bereit stellt.

Und ich als leihe hab doch keinen plan was ich da machen kann..die tipps hab ich alle durch..addons neu ..blasc neu... sogar wow neu installiert.

War die ganze zeit schon am überlegen ob ich blasc wieder runter schmeissen soll..aber es war eine ganze zeit sehr gut gewartet und hat super dienste geleistet und ich hoffe das das in zukunft auch wieder so wird..und warte einfach mal ein wenig ab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüßle Bine


----------



## Raidri28 (23. Mai 2008)

Juhu bei mir funktioniert er wieder aber keine Ahnung warum!!

Vorgestern alles neu gemacht, da hat er aber Abends nichts aktualisiert.
Gestern Abend dann aber doch!!
War heut morgen super überrascht.


----------



## f242 (23. Mai 2008)

bei mir zählt er auch wie er will zb....autum schon mehrfach gelegt und nicht einmal gewerted  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
das mit dem gold loot ist doch eigentlich behoben mit dem letzten update...habe jedenfalls seid dem ´keine fehlermeldungen mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mofeist (23. Mai 2008)

f242 schrieb:


> bei mir zählt er auch wie er will zb....autum schon mehrfach gelegt und nicht einmal gewerted
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



bei atum gehts mir auch so!! und Alar hat er gestern auch nich erfasst..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Liquidlake (23. Mai 2008)

naja atum ging nochnie, daran hab ich mich schon vor den neuen problemen gewöhnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mofeist (23. Mai 2008)

Liquidlake schrieb:


> naja atum ging nochnie, daran hab ich mich schon vor den neuen problemen gewöhnt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




bei anderen scheint er aber erfasst zu werden?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amotheria (23. Mai 2008)

Mofeist schrieb:


> bei anderen scheint er aber erfasst zu werden?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja ging bei mir auch immer



jetzt wo die Seite wieder da ist nach dem server crach oder was das eben war  gehen auch wieder die char uploads *freu*


----------



## Liandrii (24. Mai 2008)

Also bei mir funktioniert Attumen auch nicht, der wird noch nicht mal im Spiel als Boss Kill angezeigt. Alle anderen Bosse sind überhaupt kein Thema.

PS.: BLASC ist SUPER  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AmigaLink (24. Mai 2008)

Also ich habe schon gar keinen Überblick mehr welche Bosse gezählt werden und welche nicht. 
Fest steht nur das bei mir Magi und mehrere Bosse aud Zul Aman und Karazahn nicht gezählt werden. Außerdem ist BLASC für viele Fehlermeldungen verantwortlich, die ich im Spiel bekomme (werden zum Glück von !BugGrabber abgefangen).  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zum Beispiel beim looten von Geld. Seit dem in den BLASC-Patchnotes steht das dieses Problem behoben wurde, existiert es bei mir. Vorher nicht!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auch die lvl-ups, meiner Twinks, werden nicht immer registriert. Bei meinem Pala wurde lvl 12 nicht erfasst und mein Jäger ist derzeitig 19 und nicht 18.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin dafür das die dämmliche Spielzeiterfassung ausgebaut wird. Denn seit dem die Existier sind (bei mir) die ganzen Fehler da!


----------



## Anatonias (25. Mai 2008)

Ich habe da was entdeckt, eher zufällig, da ich mit einem FTP-Programm ein ganz eigenartiges Problem hatte .. 

Also ich hab das Programm Blasc in der Task-Leiste geschlossen. Als ich dann das Programm neu gestartet habe, hat der Übertrag einwandfrei funktioniert, nach etwa 10 Minuten waren die Daten tatsächlich aktuell. 

Also ein neuer Versuch, nachdem Windows neu startet - Blasc mit Autostart - keine Übertragung der Daten, weder automatisch noch manuell. 

Blasc schließen in der Taskleiste - Programm manuell neu starten (von Start-Menü aus) - WoW starten, spielen, schließen, Übertragung erfolgreich und einwandfrei. 

Gilt übrigens auch für Boss-Kills..


----------



## Rezack (25. Mai 2008)

also eigendlich ist es mir nicht so wichtig nur komisch das nen teil von den kara bossen (freitag wieder komplett clear) gezählt wurde und nen anderer teil nicht, hero bosse heute wurden wieder überhauptnicht gezählt wobei sie bei anderen aus der grp gezählt wurden..... aber naja sehe den kill counter als nice to have und wenn dann da die bosse fehlen ich aber ingame die items von dennen hab ist mir das nicht so schlimm -g-

schade das es nicht richtig funktioniert ist es allerdings schon.... gerade weil heute gruul nicht gezählt wurde -g- aber auch das soll mich nicht stören wobei es mich freuen würde wenn das ding irgendwann mal richtig klappen würde!


in diesem sinne eine gute nacht!


----------



## Ganymede_Nbg (25. Mai 2008)

Wir scheinen Attumen auch jedesmal auszulassen *g*

Weiss zwar nicht wie sein Pferd in meinen Rucksack gekommen ist aber ich war offenbar noch nie da mit meinem Schamanen ^^

Grüße Talaaron


----------



## Fenchurch (25. Mai 2008)

Bei mir werden Bosskills erfasst, das scheint also zu funktionieren.

Das Problem ist der Upload - ich muss vorausschicken, dass auf meinem PC mehrere Menschen mit verschiedenen Accounts spielen:

Im Plugin-WoW-Menü habe ich meinen Account "Xxx" gewählt, trotzdem erscheint, wenn ich WoW verlasse die Meldung, der Account Yyy (einer, der nie mit blasc verknüpft wurde) wird übertragen.

Hierbei erscheint keine(!) Fehlermeldung - wenn ich aber auf der Allgemeines-Seite den Login-Test mache, steht dass username oder passwort falsch wären ... mit exakt(!) diesen Daten habe ich mich aber hier eingeloggt...

Kennt jmd. dieses Problem und/oder hat eine Lösung?


----------



## RoLeXx (26. Mai 2008)

Hi also ich habe da auch nen prob.

Beim bosskill -Counter...

Der überträgt ned alle kills..... also nur teilweise keine ahnung was ich falsch mache

Falls wer ne idee hat würd mich freuen^^


----------



## Xunila (26. Mai 2008)

Bei mir erscheinen Änderungen in den getragenen Items seit ein paar Tagen bei allen Characteren wieder im Blog: "legt zum ersten Mal blabla an". Nur Die Character-Seite selbst stellt noch immer das alte Item dar.

Außerdem werden Boss-Counts zwar im Spiel angezeigt (Hakkar, Nethergroll, Prinz), aber bei den Boss-Kills ändert sich der Wert nicht.


----------



## Mr_Richfield (26. Mai 2008)

bei mir wurde das equip um wochen zurück gesetzt ... obwohl das aktuelle datum da steht.
dabei hatte er gestern noch das aktuelle equip angezeigt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maundrelle (26. Mai 2008)

Also ich habe mir das erst am 21.4 runtergeladen und seit dem wurde es nicht einaml aktuelisiert. ich weiss nicht ob ich was falsch amche aber normal sollte das doch von allein gehen oder muss ich was machen?


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (26. Mai 2008)

Das kannste unter deinen Settings einstellen , ´n häckchen bei ,, Automatische updates , wenn version älter als 7tage ,, setzen und schon is gut. Solltes aber bevor du das machst , auch mal Manuell updaten und uploaden , danach solltes eig flüssig laufen.


----------



## Maundrelle (26. Mai 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Das kannste unter deinen Settings einstellen , ´n häckchen bei ,, Automatische updates , wenn version älter als 7tage ,, setzen und schon is gut. Solltes aber bevor du das machst , auch mal Manuell updaten und uploaden , danach solltes eig flüssig laufen.




Das habe ich ja aber irgendwie wird nix eingetragen, kein Boss kein gar nix und es steht hatl da das Datum 21.4.2008.


Wenn ich aber zb einen neuen Boss lege bekomme ich im chat die Nachricht das er erfasst wurde, aber bei buffed steth nix davon..


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (26. Mai 2008)

Maundrelle schrieb:


> Das habe ich ja aber irgendwie wird nix eingetragen, kein Boss kein gar nix und es steht hatl da das Datum 21.4.2008.
> Wenn ich aber zb einen neuen Boss lege bekomme ich im chat die Nachricht das er erfasst wurde, aber bei buffed steth nix davon..



mh , ich glaube du musst dann : rechtsklick auf den Blasc shortcut unten -> aktionen charackterdaten übertragen. 

Bin mir nicht ganz sicher , bin auch noch recht nubie was das betrifft.

falss ich total falsch liege , soll bitte jemand /hit machen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maundrelle (26. Mai 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> mh , ich glaube du musst dann : rechtsklick auf den Blasc shortcut unten -> aktionen charackterdaten übertragen.
> 
> Bin mir nicht ganz sicher , bin auch noch recht nubie was das betrifft.
> 
> ...





Oh wenn das stimmt werde ich das direkt mal probieren wenn ich später zu hause bin.


----------



## Colalight (26. Mai 2008)

alles funkt. überhaupt nicht - des Programm ist der größte Blödsinn denn es gib.

Bei meinem Profil sind Bosse aus Grul, Maggi, SSC und  Kara nicht gewertet - hab ein neues T5 teil bekommen- 
wenn ich beim Charakterplanner  mein Profil lade ist des T5 Teil drinnen. 

Jedoch wenn ich so meinen Charakter anschau- kein T5 Teil bzw. keine Verzauberungen die ich seit ca. 1 Woche habe.

Sorry Leute aber die ständigen Abstürze der Seite und das fehlen von so vielen Bossen ist ein Wahnsinn!!

(Bin Druckvorstufentechniker und kenne mich mit dem PC/Apple sehr gut aus - auch mit den Programmen)

Sorry - buffed ist nur Sch....


----------



## Fortan (26. Mai 2008)

Ich habe seit kurzem auch Probleme beim Upload, aber das ist mir eigentlich wurscht den die Kollegen von Buffed haben das Programm kostenlos entwickelt und zur verfügung gestellt. Dass es derzeit leichte "Problemchen" gíbt stört mich nicht weiter aber ich hoffe die Jungs bekommen das bald hin.


----------



## Colalight (26. Mai 2008)

Fortan schrieb:


> Ich habe seit kurzem auch Probleme beim Upload, aber das ist mir eigentlich wurscht den die Kollegen von Buffed haben das Programm kostenlos entwickelt und zur verfügung gestellt. Dass es derzeit leichte "Problemchen" gíbt stört mich nicht weiter aber ich hoffe die Jungs bekommen das bald hin.




Gehts Noch?

Seit Anfang des Jahres gibt es Probleme - 

die ganzen Spieler schreiben immer wieder das sie Probleme haben - und was macht Buffed 


*" sorry für die Unannehmlichkeiten - wir arbeiten daran"*_

seit anfang des Jahres - was ist mit euch - 

Es kann doch nicht sein dass das Programm sagt es habe den Charakter erfolgreich übertragen - doch die Bosskills und equip werden nicht bei buffed angezeigt..

So wie es ausschaut habt ihr Probleme mit euren Servern - denn die Internet Seite kann man auch teilweise stundenlang nicht aufrufen. Schließt die Seite - bitte - tut allen einen gefallen und gesteht eure Fehler ein. 

Sagt ihr habts Probleme und wisst nicht bzw seit nicht in Stande die Probleme zu lösen.


Tut mir leid - es bringt e nichts - buffed will anscheinend nicht helfen - also - wer weiß eine altanative die funktioniert - und nicht von buffed stammt. 

Wir wissen alle das es nicht funktioniert - also wer weiß eine altanative zu buffed. bitte um antworten.

lg 

Cola_


----------



## Fortan (26. Mai 2008)

Nun ja, seit dem Patch 2.4 habe ich eigentlich die "Probs" davor lief alles stabil, konnte Tag täglich meine Erfolge auf der Buffed Seite bewundern aber danach kamen die "non updates"

Wie schon erwähnt, im Chatfenster wurde alles fein erfasst aber auf der Page war nichts mehr verändert. 

Wer sich von diesem "momentanem" Zustand wirklich ärgern lässt der sieht die Arbeit dahinter nicht. 

Und nochmal sage ich, die Jungs machen das alles kostenlos und ohne dass man Sie dazu zwingt. Wem das nicht passt sollte diese Foren nicht weiter aufsuchen. 

Weiter so Jungs

Forty


----------



## Colalight (26. Mai 2008)

gut das es ncoh ar....kricher gibt.

Gehts Noch?

Seit Anfang des Jahres gibt es Probleme -

die ganzen Spieler schreiben immer wieder das sie Probleme haben - und was macht Buffed


" sorry für die Unannehmlichkeiten - wir arbeiten daran"_

seit anfang des Jahres - was ist mit euch -

Es kann doch nicht sein dass das Programm sagt es habe den Charakter erfolgreich übertragen - doch die Bosskills und equip werden nicht bei buffed angezeigt..

So wie es ausschaut habt ihr Probleme mit euren Servern - denn die Internet Seite kann man auch teilweise stundenlang nicht aufrufen. Schließt die Seite - bitte - tut allen einen gefallen und gesteht eure Fehler ein.

Sagt ihr habts Probleme und wisst nicht bzw seit nicht in Stande die Probleme zu lösen.


Tut mir leid - es bringt e nichts - buffed will anscheinend nicht helfen - also - wer weiß eine altanative die funktioniert - und nicht von buffed stammt.

Wir wissen alle das es nicht funktioniert - also wer weiß eine altanative zu buffed. bitte um antworten.

lg

Cola_


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (26. Mai 2008)

also bei mir funzt alles ganz wunderbar ôÔ

achja : /split @ colalight


----------



## Liquidlake (27. Mai 2008)

bosskill: Das Grauen aus der Tiefe - ingame angezeigt - bisher nicht im buffed profil aktualisiert..
killzeit: 26.05.08, 22:02 Uur

fehledner Leerhäscher kill wurde nach ca 3 tagen dann doch noch im Porfil gezählt.

und @ Colalight: spar dir dein gejammer, wenn dir das angebot von buffed nicht gefällt nutz es einfach nicht, fertig. Im übrigen bestehen die Probleme beim großteil erst seit dem Patch und nicht anfang des Jahres.


----------



## Foxfire (27. Mai 2008)

Hallo Leute, 

Was ist denn wieder Mit dem Crafter los, seit dem Update, kann ich die Bosskills udn Rezepte nicht mehr auswählen zum Übermitteln, in den Einstellungen und werden auch nicht übertragen. Ist da mal wieder murks gemacht worden ?


----------



## Darkchaos (27. Mai 2008)

ich hab mir heute  trauf gemacht  und bei mir würd auch nicht übertragen  die Cahrakter nicht  garnicht leider

ein  gut allternatife ist  

http://www.xchar.de/ da kan man sein Cahrteher wehnigest  ohen  ein  program hoch  laden

nutzt Blascur noch um mein addon   achktule  zu halten   

solten sie die probelm  ihrgend wan  (huste)mal wider ihe  grif grigen  überleg ich mir noch mal


----------



## Mojoh (27. Mai 2008)

gleiches Problem wie bei vielen anderen auch Bosskills werden nicht immer ins Profil übernommen.

Nicht alle neue Rezepte oder Rüstungsteile werden übernommen.

Und ab und an kommen Tage alte Daten dann doch noch im Profil an ...


----------



## Fortan (27. Mai 2008)

Jou, XCHAR ist auch eine gute alternative, sogar Talentverteilung und Tascheninhalt auf Wunsch aber eben manueller Upload. 

Muss nochmal erwähnen dass es derzeit Probleme mit dem Blasc gibt aber meine Daten wurden gestern endlich übertragen, sowie die Bosskills und die Rezepte die ich neu erlernt hab. 

Also es geht doch ^^


----------



## Coreplayer (27. Mai 2008)

Jojo wie immer unnütze blogs wie ......hat dies und das zum erstenmal angelegt obwohl ich die items schon monate habe und zig mal angelgt habe, geschweige den von den bosskills da wurde bei mir nur auf dem alten server teilweise noch aus kara was echt schon lang her is upgedated aber SSC FDS MH und BT wurde noch nie was von den kills übertragen .........


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (27. Mai 2008)

Fortan schrieb:


> Jou, XCHAR ist auch eine gute alternative, sogar Talentverteilung und Tascheninhalt auf Wunsch aber eben manueller Upload.



das gibts doch bei Blasc auch??! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (27. Mai 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> das gibts doch bei Blasc auch??!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Eben. *g*


----------



## Colalight (27. Mai 2008)

Also 

danke für den Ratschlag mit XChar.de

Mein erster Eindruck - super- einfach super

Die Daten waren inerhalb von 5min aktuell - 
Hatte eine Frage wegen den Persönlichen Einstellungen und nach ca 3min habe ich hilfe bekommen.

3 min.!!!!!!!

So wie es ausschaut klappt es mit Xchar - sollte ich mich wirklich täuschen - werde ich mich bei allen entschuldigen. 

Jedoch sieht man das es auch anderes geht - 

3min und sofort eine E-mail bekommen mit der nötigen Hilfe. 

super - buffed da könnts was lernen wie man mit anderen Spielern umgeht. 

P.S.: XChar ist auch kostenlos und trotzdem funkt. alles

lg. 

Cola


----------



## Colalight (27. Mai 2008)

Also 

danke für den Ratschlag mit XChar.de

Mein erster Eindruck - super- einfach super

Die Daten waren inerhalb von 5min aktuell - 
Hatte eine Frage wegen den Persönlichen Einstellungen und nach ca 3min habe ich hilfe bekommen.

3 min.!!!!!!!

So wie es ausschaut klappt es mit Xchar - sollte ich mich wirklich täuschen - werde ich mich bei allen entschuldigen. 

Jedoch sieht man das es auch anderes geht - 

3min und sofort eine E-mail bekommen mit der nötigen Hilfe. 

super - buffed da könnts was lernen wie man mit anderen Spielern umgeht. 

P.S.: XChar ist auch kostenlos und trotzdem funkt. alles

lg. 

Cola


----------



## Liquidlake (28. Mai 2008)

Liquidlake schrieb:


> bosskill: Das Grauen aus der Tiefe - ingame angezeigt - bisher nicht im buffed profil aktualisiert..
> killzeit: 26.05.08, 22:02 Uur


wurde mittlerweile auch geupdatet, scheinbar dauert es seit neusten einfach etwas länger als die üblichen 10 min nach dem update 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 eher mehr als 10h hehe


----------



## Sanysun (28. Mai 2008)

Colalight schrieb:


> Also
> 
> danke für den Ratschlag mit XChar.de
> 
> ...



hmmm was soll ich dazu sagen ..... soll man dirn en Lolli reichen oder so?


Also ich kann mich nicht beschweren, nach einigen Problemen die bestanden und zum Teil noch bestehen, funktioniert es weitesgehenst. 

Auch kann ich mich nicht beschweren was es angeht hier Hilfe zu bekommen ... sorry, aber sollen die Jungs und Mädels zu jedem, dem ein Bosskill nciht gutgeschrieben wurde einzeln sagen Liebe® xyz das Problem ist uns bekannt wie versuchen so schnell wie möglich etwas daran zu tun ....


Die Probleme sind bekannt und wie soll man Hilfe anbieten, wenn man noch daran arbeitet eine Lösung zu finden? Manchmal gehts halt nicht von jetzt auf eben um eine Lösung zu finden .... Thats all ... die Aussage das rein gar nichts passiert stimmt nicht im geringsten ... und das unterschwellige gehetze einiger geht einen hier auch langsam aufn senkel .... sich nur über Bosskills zu profilieren ist echt arm ...

klar ich kann jeden verstehen, der möchte das ein Feature Funktioniert ... doch manchmal schleichen sich halt kleine Fehlerteufel, die eben nciht in 5 Minuten behoben sind .... zumal bei Fehler die halt nur bei einem Teil der User auftritt


----------



## scap3goat (30. Mai 2008)

So, melde mich hier auch mal. Mein BLASC ist etwas von der Rolle (aber auf dem neuesten Stand).
Am Anfang hat er für 3 Tage gar keinen Charakter hochgeladen, dann meinen main und Bankchar (auf Aegwynn), obwohl in den Einstellungen nur mein main und twink/zweitchar angekreuzt waren. Der Twink/Zweitchar is bis heute nicht im Profil aufgetaucht.
Spielzeiten werden nicht oder nicht richtig registriert (für WoW nach einer Woche immer noch weniger als eine Stunde, WC3 gar nicht).

Im Moment ist mein main (und einziger Charakter) auf buffed.de aktuell, Autoblog funktioniert auch. Mal schaun, wie's weiter geht und ob Boss-Kills registriert werden...


----------



## Coreplayer (1. Juni 2008)

Hiho


Komisch bei mir wird seit heute immer angezeigt das bei meinem Char ( Coreplayèr) der blascprofiler deaktiviert ist.
Bei meinem Twink funktioniert aber alles :-) . Kann das sein weil ich ein Sonderzeichen über dem e habe bei Coreplayèr????
Ist auch unter Addons Aktiviert, und angekreuzt hab ich auch alles was sein soll unter  Blasc 2.5 .

viell. kann mir ja wer helfen ;-)


mfg core


----------



## Anatonias (2. Juni 2008)

Ich bin mir mittlerweile Sicher, dass das Problem auch mit dem Autostart zu tun hat vom Blasc Programm. 

Ich schließe das Programm immer nach PC-Start und öffne es dann neu. Und siehe da - alles wird übertragen und aktualisiert. Auch neue Rüstung, Bosskills, usw.


----------



## Gimlimeister (3. Juni 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Eben. *g*



ist das alles was ein verantwortlicher von sich gibt nach zig fragen was los is mit dem shice programm? armes bild und schande für die horde mann ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wenzel (4. Juni 2008)

Seit März wurde bei mir kein Bosskill mehr registriert, da sich die Einstellung dafür ständig von allein deaktiviert!! Da ich den Raidbankchar der Gilde verwalte war die ürsprüngliche Einstellung, dass von diesen Char Bankfächer und Inventar sichtbar sind. Im März gings auf einmal los, da waren die Bankfächer und Inventar von diesm Char* NICHT* mehr sichtbar , dafür von meinen *sämtlichen anderen* Chars!
Einzige Lösung war, dass die anderen Chars nur mehr für mich sichtbar sind. Seit diesem Zeitpunkt deaktiviert sich BOSSKILL ständig. Was kann ich machen das endlich wiedermal die Bosskills gespeichert werden und wie kann man die vielen fehlenden Bosskills nachtragen??


----------



## Colalight (4. Juni 2008)

_*Jetzt antwortet doch endlich mal!!!!
*_

Ich schau immer wieder auf die Seiten von euch um zu erfahren ob die Probleme mit dem Aktualisieren behoben worden sind - Jedoch bekommt kein Mensch von euch eine Antwort bzw. wird keinem weitergeholfen.

Was ist los mit euch - Des Problem gibs schon ewig -und des einzige von euch ist  ist das man sagt - "des gleich wie bei Xchar gibs bei buffed auch."

Des ist ja super - noch besser wäre mal eine Antwort in Bezug auf die ganzen Fehler die in 24 Seiten lang vorkommen. 

Zam gib mal bitte eine Antwort auf meine Frage: Wie lange wird es noch diese Probleme noch geben bzw. weiß man was diese Probleme verursacht oder wie man diese behebt?

Eigentlich eine einfache Frage - also bitte, bitte, bitte liebes Support Team - eine Antwort.


----------



## Rustys (5. Juni 2008)

Kalecgos Kills werden bei mir nie angezeigt - hängt evtl. damit zusammen ob man sich gerade oben oder unten befindet? Oder muss man sich zweiteilen und er registriert das erst, wenn er beide tot sieht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mongowombat (10. Juni 2008)

Kills im Schwierigskeitgrad normal werden eher unzuverlässig übertragen, die letzten Tage Managruft normal und gerade Tiefensumpf normal gewesen, beides wurde als Heroisch Kill erkannt und übertragen.


----------



## Sin'dorei (15. Juni 2008)

Also bei mir ist das komische, dass zwar einige, aber nicht alle Bosskills übertragen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zB habe ich in Kara schon mehrfach Atumen gelegt, der wurde aber nie gezählt, im Gegensatz zu den ganzen anderen Bossen


----------



## Ocian (15. Juni 2008)

Attumen der Jäger, stellt bislang immernoch ein Problem da im BlascProfiler, dass geschiet dadurch das World of Warcraft dort 3 NPCs nacheinander spawnen lässt und der Client nicht feststellt wann genau der letzte wirklich Tot ist und es kein Wipe war.
Es wird bereits dran gearbeitet, aber dieses Problem zu Lösen ist nicht gerade sehr einfach leider, Ebenfalls passiert es bei den Bossen Kalecgos, 4 Reiter und auch bei den Eredar Zwilligen, ab und an.


----------



## Sanysun (17. Juni 2008)

Ich hab ja momentan das "Problem", das mir Blasc zuviele Bosskills gezählt hat ... Auch wenn mich nun einige neidisch beschauen werden, aber zum Beispiel erster Boss Zul'aman, den habe ich  gerade mal 2x gelegt aber er ist 5x gezählt. Oder genauso Sonntag zum ersten Mal Molten Core gewesen, aber die gelegten Bosse wurden doppelt gezählt.


----------



## Mahkah (19. Juni 2008)

Hallo Buffed Team,

gibt es die Möglichkeit Bosskills nachtragen zu lassen?
Hab da son freien Platz bei Kael'thas, was mich bissl ärgert.
Wär toll wenn sich da was machen lässt.

lg mahkah


----------



## Wenzel (19. Juni 2008)

Du glaubst doch nicht im Ernst das du vom buffed Team auf deine Frage eine Antwort erhältst. Ich warte schon seit dem 04.06. 2008 auf eine Antwort mit dem gleichen Anliegen wie du!


----------



## Ocian (19. Juni 2008)

Die Möglichkeit an sich besteht, jedoch gehe ich nicht näher drauf ein.
Am BlascClient wird diesbezüglich weitergearbeitet, denn einige Bosse scheinen von Blizzard eine neue interne ID bekommen zu haben. Geduldet euch noch etwas bals gehts wieder zu 100%


----------



## Mahkah (21. Juni 2008)

ich kill aber bestimmt kael'thas nicht wieder 
ihr könnt doch allen die den rang haben einen kill spendieren, bütte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Loewenpower (24. Juni 2008)

Komischerweise hab ich nun auch Probleme mit dem Update der Chars.

Es werden mir nur noch 5 Charakter von Realms angezeigt die ich schon lange nicht mehr angefasst habe.
Mein Main und deren twinks auf einem Realm tauchen nicht mehr in meiner List auf, werden aber durch den BlascClient
hochgeladen und geupdated. Nur angezeigt werden sie in meiner Übersicht nicht.

Habe schon einen manuellen Upload gemacht und den client neu installiert, aber keine Änderung.

Hülfe
EDIT:

Hab mir mal die BLASCProfiler.lua angesehen und kann die Zeilen

ConfigDefault ={
	["ScanEquip"]=1,
	["ScanSkills"]=1,
	["ScanTalents"]=1,
	["ScanRecipes"]=1, 
	["ScanFactions"]=1,
	["ScanInventory"]=nil,
	["ScanBank"]=nil,
	["ScanGold"]=nil,
}

nicht finden. Ist das eventuell das Prob ????


----------



## Catwomen (24. Juni 2008)

Morgen,

hab leider das selbe Problem, bekomme nur meine Twinks angezeigt und meine zwei Mains sind weg. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Währe schön wenn mal jemand was sagen könnte was los ist bzw.ob es noch Probleme mit den Charanzeigen gibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( alles neue muss auch Probleme mit sich bringen, nichts geht auf anhieb) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg Catwomen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cathalina (25. Juni 2008)

Catwomen schrieb:


> Morgen,
> 
> hab leider das selbe Problem, bekomme nur meine Twinks angezeigt und meine zwei Mains sind weg.
> 
> ...



Bei mir wurde seit dem 19.6. nicht mehr hochgeladen, aber ich nehme mal an, das liegt an der neuaufgesetzten Seite, ich warte mal ab, hat ja bisher ganz gut geklappt.


----------



## BlueLightning (27. Juni 2008)

Same here ...

Schon ein paar mal durch Kara gerusht, die Bosskills wurden auch laut Nachricht in WoW erfasst, aber nicht uebertragen.
Attumen der Jaeger wird nicht mal Ingame als Bosskill gewertet.
Bei Romeo und Julia wird immer nur Julia als Bosskill gewertet ... aber hochgeladen wird leider nie was.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BLue


----------



## Lord Aresius (29. Juni 2008)

Kann es sein, das die Bosskills nicht mehr angerechnet werden seit dem neuen Layout von Buffed ?

Im Spiel werdne Bosskills gezählt. Auch die lvl ups meiner Twinks werden nicht mal mehr per Autoblog angezeigt, obwohl alles so eingestellt ist und laut Blasc die Daten auch übertragen wurden


----------



## Flathunter (29. Juni 2008)

hallo zusammen, 

ich habe das problem das Attumen der Jäger mir nie gewertet wird. habe den jetzt schon 3x gelegt aber nie wurde er gezählt. im chat fenster steht auch kein Bosskill regestriert wie bei allen anderen bossen.


----------



## Ocian (29. Juni 2008)

Flathunter schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe das problem das Attumen der Jäger mir nie gewertet wird. habe den jetzt schon 3x gelegt aber nie wurde er gezählt. im chat fenster steht auch kein Bosskill regestriert wie bei allen anderen bossen.



Das Problem mit Attumen ist bekannt und es wird an der Lösung gearbeitet.


----------



## Flathunter (29. Juni 2008)

danke für die schnelle antwort.


----------



## Foxhunter46 (29. Juni 2008)

Hallo leutz.

Ich habe das Problem das wenn ich bestimmte bosse kille die dann auch im spiel von blasc bestätigt werden auf der seite nie auftauchen.

Und da kommen aber sachen wie zumbeispiel habe ich letzens ZH normal gemacht.
Wurde aber auf heroisch eingetragen.

Habt oder hattet ihr auch das Problem.

Könnt ihr mir da irgwndwie weiterhelfen.

Gruß Aka


----------



## Unholt (30. Juni 2008)

Hi,
Autoblog geht bei mir seit dem 17.06 gar nicht mehr und bei Blasc 2.5 ist da Kästchen zum Häkchen setzen für Bosskills nicht mehr vorhanden und Bosskills werden auch nicht mehr Aktualisiert 

Gruß Holt


----------



## Flathunter (30. Juni 2008)

Foxhunter46 schrieb:


> Und da kommen aber sachen wie zumbeispiel habe ich letzens ZH normal gemacht.
> Wurde aber auf heroisch eingetragen.
> 
> Habt oder hattet ihr auch das Problem.



jo das habe ich bis jetzt beim blutkessel gehabt das ich den auf normal gemacht habe er aber auf heroisch gewertet wurde. aber das war auch das einzigste mal bisher das in der hinsicht was nicht stimmte. 




Unholt schrieb:


> Hi,
> Autoblog geht bei mir seit dem 17.06 gar nicht mehr
> 
> Gruß Holt



mein letzter eintrag ist vom Samstag, 31. Mai 2008 - 17:55 | Kategorie: Autoblog seit dem ist bei mir schweigen im walde.


----------



## Buster_tbc (30. Juni 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Hallo Community,
> 
> da einige Probleme bei der Übertragung Ihrer Charaktere haben bzw. keine vollständigen Charaktere übermitteln können und/oder keine Bosskills angezeigt bekommen haben wir ein wenig nachgeforscht.
> 
> ...



Hallo!
Ich habe die aktuelle Version vom Crafter!
Aber seit ihr die Seite umgestellt habt  funzt nichts mehr! Weder der Autoblog noch der Bosskill!

Mfg 

Buster_tbc


----------



## Gerasch (30. Juni 2008)

Ich hab da mal ein Problem, und versuche das zu beschreiben, obwohl ich mit Computertechnik nicht am Hut habe. Bin ein „Nur Anwender“ und der typische DAU halt. 

Bei mir geht mal wieder der Autoblog nicht.

Fast den ganzen Mai über hatte ich nur selten einen Autoblog, dann aber gelegentlich eine Zusammenfassung von 5 bis 10 Tagen. Und das auch nur dann, wenn ich Blasc komplett vom Rechner entfernt und neu geladen habe. Dabei hab ich über den Knopf „Blasc-2 Download“ aber wohl nie die neueste Version gezogen. 

Im Forum habe ich dann endlich gelesen, dass man die Balsc Version 2.5. downloaden soll.

Erst mit Eingabe von „Blasc 2.5.“ in Googel kam ich endlich an die neueste Version.

Das ging dann einige Tage gut, bis am 03.06. ein Update erschien mit der Blasc-Erweiterung für  AoC. Als ich dafür zuerst die News nicht haben wollte ging beim Download gar nichts mehr. Dann hab ich halt bei AoC ein Häkchen gemacht, worauf hin ich einen Pfad eingeben sollte. Den Pfad konnte ich ihm aber nicht geben, und bin ich dem Programm weiterhin schuldig.

Seither startet sich das Blasc-Programm nicht mehr selbständig, obwohl es das beim Start von WoW machen soll. 
Und seither klicke ich jedes Mal „Neue Version suchen“ an, und erhalte täglich wieder die Version vom 03. 06. zum updaten. Allerdings scheint die nie vollständig geladen zu werden, sonnst würde ich die nicht erneut als neue Version angeboten bekommen. Und jedes Mal erschein eine Fehlermeldung, wegen dem fehlenden Pfad für AoC. 

Damit konnte ich Blasc bis zum 23. 06. erfolgreich zum Starten bewegen, und auch die Bosskills und Autoblogs wurden automatisch aufgelistet.

Seit dem 23. 06. als Blasc sich verändert hat in Aussehen und Funktion hatte ich einige Charakter vermisst, die aber mittlerweile alle wieder erschienen sind. Auch die Level Angabe der Charaktere verändert sich nach einem Levelup, nur der Autoblog bleibt aus, obwohl jedes Mal die Meldung erschein, dass die Daten vollständig übertragen wurden.


----------



## Farinja (1. Juli 2008)

Gerasch schrieb:


> Seit dem 23. 06. als Blasc sich verändert hat in Aussehen und Funktion hatte ich einige Charakter vermisst, die aber mittlerweile alle wieder erschienen sind. Auch die Level Angabe der Charaktere verändert sich nach einem Levelup, nur der Autoblog bleibt aus, obwohl jedes Mal die Meldung erschein, dass die Daten vollständig übertragen wurden.



Dasselbe Problem habe ich leider auch. Der Char ist vollständig hochgeladen, die Levelangabe stimmt und auch die Ausrüstung, aber der Autoblog ist seitdem (23. Juni) stumm.

Edit: 
Zitat F.A.Q.: F: Warum funktioniert mein Autoblog nicht? (neu)
                  A: Autoblog funktioniert nur bei Charakteren die für alle User sichtbar sind. 

Meine Chars von denen ich rede sind für alle sichtbar und trotzdem kein Autoblog vorhanden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Farinja (1. Juli 2008)

Folgenden Thread habe ich zu dem Thema gefunden:
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=48208


----------



## Eagleaut (1. Juli 2008)

hallo,

der boss-kill-counter bei Balnazzar (Strath) funktioniert scheinbar nicht! hab den jetzt schon ca. 5 mal gelegt und wurde nie eingetragen. auch die meldung des kills die normalerweise immer bei nem bosskill kommt, kam nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 könnt ihr das pls mal fixen? danke

mfg
eagle


----------



## Lord Aresius (3. Juli 2008)

Gestern einige Items mit einem Twink in Kara erworben, wurde aber leider nichts übertragen obwohl Meldung kommt.


----------



## Beikonur (3. Juli 2008)

Hallo ihr verzweifelten,

bin neu hier und haue erstmal auf die Kacke. Ich habe das Programm BLASC auch
gerade installiert und hatte die selben Probs.
Mein System liegt hinter einer Firewall und auf meinem Rechner läuft Vista 32Bit.

Ich habe das Programm"BLASC" in meiner Firewall (bei Vista) unter Ausnahmen hinzugefügt
und siehe da es geht, bei meinem Nachbarn (XP Pro) habe ich es auch gemacht und geht auch.

Also ich hoffe ich konnte als Newbe helfen ???

Viel Spaß beim Zocken

mein Astra
mexp




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AlbaTHU (4. Juli 2008)

Hi,

hab auch seit einiger zeit probleme mit dem updaten der chara-daten - BLASC überträgt zwar die daten, in der datenbank der charas steht auch das equi, lvl usw richtig drin, nur die boss-kills werden nicht gezählt, ingame kommt aber die anzeige das der boss gezählt wurde. der letzte auto-blog war bei mir am 22.6. - könnte vll mit dem neuen blog-system zusammenhängen? des war ja am 24.6. gestartet wurden, und seit dem kommen halt bei mir keine neuen einträge mehr.

gruß, Alba

EDIT: kk, seh schon das es mit dem neuen blog zu tun hat.. vll mal vorher weiter oben lesen und auch die angegebenen links *unschuldig pfeif und wegwusel*


----------



## saurianer (5. Juli 2008)

Ich hab immer das Problem, dass bei mir zwei fast alle Bosskills erfasst werden. Bloß Attumen in Karazhan wird bei mir nie erfasst, dabei hab ich ihn inzwischen schon 6 oder 7 mal gelegt. Woran kann dass bloß liegen???


----------



## Hofherrin (6. Juli 2008)

Kann mir bitte jemand sagen was ich noch machen soll? Ich versuche es inzwischen jeden Tag aber mein Mainchar wird einfach nicht übermittelt. 
(Ja die Hacken sitzen an den richtigen Stellen..)

Auch wenn ich mit in er Realm-Liste suche kann ich meinen Char nicht finden obwohl BLASC und Profil vorhanden sind...
Kann mir bitte jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## Odis74 (6. Juli 2008)

Grüße,

gleiche Problem bei mir.
Attumen wird nicht gezählt und Autoblock funktioniert auch nicht.
So spiegelt Blasc ja leider nicht mehr das können wieder wenn der Bosscounter nicht mehr funtkioniert
Des weiteren fehlen in Blascrafter die ganzen neuen Rezepte vom Sonnenwindplatoue.
Es wäre schön wenn das mal behoben werden kann.

Grüße


----------



## McFly215 (6. Juli 2008)

Bei mir ist es wie bei einigen anderen auch so, dass die Anfangsbosse in Karazhan nicht gezählt werden. Alles was nach der Maid kommt wird aber gezählt. Das ist irgendwie ein dauerhafter Zustand, es ist immer so.
Grüße.


----------



## Arogtar (7. Juli 2008)

Genau deswegen testet man Relaunchs vor dem Relaunch...juhu....oh man.

Ist euch das nicht ein wenig peinlich ? Das kann wohl schlecht in eurer Testumgebung alles funktioniert haben


----------



## Cochainatic (7. Juli 2008)

Trotz Update des Clients habe ich seit dem 23.06.08 kein Update mehr auf der mybuffed-Seite gesehen..... Bei keinem Char


----------



## Ocian (7. Juli 2008)

Arogtar schrieb:


> Das kann wohl schlecht in eurer Testumgebung alles funktioniert haben



Das einige Bosse nichtmehr gezählt werden, liegt nicht an Änderungen vom BlascClient sondern daran das Blizzard Änderungen im Spiel vorgenommen hat.
Es wird bereits an der Problemlösung gearbeitet.

Ich habe eben nochmal nachgeschaut. Die einzigen Unsimmigkeiten die ich gefunden habe waren bei Attumen und Kalecgos.
Kann mir jemand noch genauer schildern, welche Bosse genau nicht gezählt werden, also bei denen es auch keine InGame Anzeige gibt?


----------



## Akareon (7. Juli 2008)

Hi, ich und meine Freundin haben auch das Problem. Mein Char, Akareon (und auch alle andere Charaktere), wird/werden auf meiner Mybuffed Seite nicht angezeigt, auf Blasc existiert er/sie jedoch. Das transferieren funktioniert leider nicht so wirklich. Das gleiche Problem besteht auch auf der Seite von meiner Freundin. Könnte mir/uns jemand weiterhelfen? Wäre euch sehr dankbar.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mybuffed Username:

Akareon ----> Charakter: Akareon wird nicht angezeigt
licentia88 ----> Charakter: Silenda wird nicht angezeigt

Puh, wäre sehr über hilfe dankbar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lg Akareon


----------



## Arogtar (7. Juli 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> Das einige Bosse nichtmehr gezählt werden, liegt nicht an Änderungen vom BlascClient sondern daran das Blizzard Änderungen im Spiel vorgenommen hat.
> Es wird bereits an der Problemlösung gearbeitet.
> 
> Ich habe eben nochmal nachgeschaut. Die einzigen Unsimmigkeiten die ich gefunden habe waren bei Attumen und Kalecgos.
> Kann mir jemand noch genauer schildern, welche Bosse genau nicht gezählt werden, also bei denen es auch keine InGame Anzeige gibt?



Gut, der Bosscounter ist mir mal salopp gesagt schnuppe.

Finds viel genialer, dass halt der Autoblogger die Itemupgrades nicht gebacken bekommt, DAS finde ich das lästige.


----------



## Vesber (8. Juli 2008)

Huhu!

Also ich hab vor 4 Tagen erfolgreich mit meinem main (Vesber, Mage) den Server gewechselt. Jetzt bekomme ich es nur nicht gebacken das in meiner sig auch der neue Server inklusiver neuer Gilde angezeigt wird. Hab schon im Profiler nach bestem Gewissen umgestellt, aber bin wohl zu dusselig. Naja, im Arsenal bin ich im wirbelnden Nether verschwunden und bin gar net mehr zu finden...

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar

EDIT: Denke hat sich erledigt, danke


----------



## Ronja Räubertochter (8. Juli 2008)

Auch ich habe seit Juni kein Update mehr auf meiner Seite,  obwohl mein Char in dieser Zeit von 63 auf 70 gelevelt ist. Bosszähler und Inventar hingegen erfahren ein Update.


----------



## Wenzel (9. Juli 2008)

Ronja schrieb:


> Auch ich habe seit Juni kein Update mehr auf meiner Seite,  obwohl mein Char in dieser Zeit von 63 auf 70 gelevelt ist. Bosszähler und Inventar hingegen erfahren ein Update.



Bei meinem Mainchar fehlen mittlerweile schon soviele Kills das ich diese Seite bei Bewerbungen für Raidgruppen echt nicht mehr als Reverence angeben kann!
Habe ihn daher umgestellt (nur mehr für mich sichtbar). Zum Glück sind meine Kills wenigstens noch bei MMclouster zu sehen.
Allein in Kara hab ich laut dieser Seite  Maid, Aran, Siechhuf, Prinz........noch nicht einmal gelegt (war über 30mal dort), Terrasse der Magister fehlt ebenfalls, ganz zu schweigen von den Instanzen im Heroicmodus die werden prinzipell nicht angezeigt um nur einige zu nennen.
Letzten Mittwoch wurden ausnahmsweise die Kills von Gruul und Maggi mal registriert, dafür fehlt am Sonntag schon wieder SSC.
Es müsste doch endlich mal eine Möglichkeit geben die nicht eingetragen Kills nachzutragen, da sie im Spiel ja komscherweise meistens angezeigt werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arogtar (10. Juli 2008)

Alle neuen Items soeben im Autoblog erschienen.

Problem gelöst oder Zufall ?


----------



## Dagonoth (11. Juli 2008)

Also ich muss dem Buffed-Team ein Lob aussprechen, alle Updates wurden bei mir nachgeholt. Danke


----------



## Hoppel (13. Juli 2008)

Bei mir besteht auch das Problem, dass seit Wochen keine Bosskills mehr gezählt werden.

Wenn ich nach einer neuen Blasc-Version suche installiert er sie scheinbar jedesmal neu, aber es geht dennoch nicht.

Edit sagt:

Kann es sein, dass das irgendwie mit Schaden auf den Boss zusammenhängt?
Möglicherweise besteht das Problem nur bei meinen Heilern.
Mit meinem Heilpala habe ich Kara drei-, viermal komplett ohne dass es angezeigt wird.
Als ich mit meinem Heilpriester aber jetzt in ZG war und da auch Schaden auf Hakkar gemacht habe ist das als Bosskill im Profil erschienen...


----------



## Wenzel (13. Juli 2008)

War gestern mit meiner Jägerin in Kara und es wurde wieder kein Bosskill gezählt obwohls in Game angezeigt wurde. Hat also nichts mit Heilern zu tun.


----------



## Maskenball (15. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

also ich habe bis auf eine Tatsache keine Probleme mit dem aktualisieren vom blasc. 



Bei den Raidbossen wird Atumen nicht gezählt. Er wird nie als gelegter Boss aufgeschrieben oder hochgeladen.

Ingame wird zwar dann geschrieben "Boss Kill gespeichert" aber während dann nach dem upload auf buffed.de alle Bosskill richitg angezeigt und aufgezählt und aktualisiert wird, zeigt die Seite bei Atumen immer den selbern unveränderten Wert.


Dieses problem habe ich jetzt min. 7 bis 8 Wochen


----------



## darkloftt (16. Juli 2008)

Also,ich habe auch Probleme,nachdem ich transferiert habe.Vorher wurde alles ganz ok angezeigt,ausser manchen Bosskills,is mir eigentlich wayne.
Aber seid ich vor 6 Wochen! von einem _Server auf einen anderen getranst bin,aktualisiert sich nichts mehr,nicht mal,das meine Chars dort nicht mehr sind.Ausserdem neue angefangen,die nicht auftauchen.Hab Blasc schon mehrmals aktualisiert usw,aber funzt nicht.Naja,vielleicht wirklich mal alles löschen und neu ziehen?


----------



## BlayZin (16. Juli 2008)

Vielleicht wollen zuviele gleichzeitig auf den FTP connecten und dadurch wird die Grenze der zulässigen Verbindungen erreicht oder so ^^


----------



## Orrosh (16. Juli 2008)

Bei mir wurde gestern auch Schattenlabyrinth nicht ordentlich abgerechnet. Ingame-Meldung kam, aber mehr auch nicht. Die angezeigte Ausrüstung ist mittlerweile 1 Woche alt.


----------



## Schalalai-Paladin (16. Juli 2008)

Kam immer als ich noch kein charakter drin hatte unter Informationen >here< .

Caught Exception:

Zend_Controller_Dispatcher_Exception
Invalid controller specified (getbuffed)

in /var/www/packages/ZendFramework-1.5.0/library/Zend/Controller/Dispatcher/Standard.php(249)
Backtrace:
 3: Front.php(914)            Zend_Controller_Dispatcher_Standard->dispatch(Zend_Controller_Request_Http, Zend_Controller_Response_Http)
 2: bootstrap.php(95)         Zend_Controller_Front->dispatch()
 1: index.php(28)             require_once("/var/www/m")


Was bedeutet das ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agrimor (17. Juli 2008)

Maskenball schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also ich habe bis auf eine Tatsache keine Probleme mit dem aktualisieren vom blasc.
> 
> ...




Ist bei mir auch so. Atumen wird schon seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr gezählt. Die Autoblogfunktion scheint momentan sporadisch oder mit sehr großer Verzögerung zu funktionieren.


----------



## Maskenball (17. Juli 2008)

Das der Autoblog nur sporadisch oder oft gar nicht funktioniert daran hab ich mich gewöhnt... auch weil ich da jetzt nicht unbedingt so den wert drauf lege.. aber ja das problem hab ich auch


----------



## Sixway (19. Juli 2008)

Ich hab momentan eher das problem das der mein char ers garnicht hier reinlädt in mein profil...es kommt zwar die meldung nach dem beenden von wow das mein profil aktualisiert wurde jedoch is bis jetzt nur der stunden-zähler ein wenig hochgegangen...mehr hat sich iwie nich getan...

könnt ihr mir sagen woran es liegen könnte?


----------



## Flathunter (20. Juli 2008)

darkloftt schrieb:


> Also,ich habe auch Probleme,nachdem ich transferiert habe.Vorher wurde alles ganz ok angezeigt,ausser manchen Bosskills,is mir eigentlich wayne.
> Aber seid ich vor 6 Wochen! von einem _Server auf einen anderen getranst bin,aktualisiert sich nichts mehr,nicht mal,das meine Chars dort nicht mehr sind.Ausserdem neue angefangen,die nicht auftauchen.Hab Blasc schon mehrmals aktualisiert usw,aber funzt nicht.Naja,vielleicht wirklich mal alles löschen und neu ziehen?




kann es sein das du in blasc den neuen server nicht ausgewählt hast so das der die daten vom neuen server nicht berücksichtigt ??? schau mal in den einstellungen welche sever blasc beim uploaden berücksichtigen soll.


----------



## Farook (20. Juli 2008)

Also bei mir funktioniert der Auto-Blogger auch seit längerem nicht mehr, und das finde ich sehr bedauerlich. Zwischendurch hat es mal geklappt (siehe letzter Eintrag vom 14. Juli), doch tags darauf schon wieder nicht mehr. Ich hab's auch per manuellem Update über die HP versucht, ebenso Fehlanzeige.

Wäre toll wenn es mal ein Statement dazu gebe, und möglichst bald einen Fix.

Lg, Farook


----------



## Nocturne1984 (20. Juli 2008)

Bei mir hatte ich die Blasc-Version schon Aktualisiert, alles aktiviert, konnte aber seit paar Woche nicht mehr Aktualisiert obwohl ich spiele, bei meine Freunde haben auch die gleiche Probleme. und manchmal stürzt BLASC komplett ab.


----------



## Ocian (20. Juli 2008)

könnten sich bei mir per pn ein paar Leute melden, die noch aktiv kara gehen?


----------



## Kingchen (21. Juli 2008)

Gestern Kara gecleared, das geile war, bei jedem boss kill stand.. blabla (heroisch) also dass die bosse auf hero gekillt worden < lol^^ war aber net hero
bosskills wurden wie immer nicht geupdatest in meinem rogue profile


----------



## Saratura (21. Juli 2008)

tjajaja ^^ Blizzard hotfixt soviel das buffed mit dem upgraden von blasc net mehr nach kommt xD also bei mir funzt zwar mal wieder char up aber kein block geschw. richtige itemanzeige usw


----------



## Melian (23. Juli 2008)

Hallo. Mir ist nur aufgefallen,d ass in letzter Zeit die normalen Instanzen anscheinend als heroisch gewertet werden.

Es kommt dann immer "Bosskill erfasst: XY (heroisch)" obwohl ich (mit meinem crap equip) ganz sicher nicht herosich gehe.

Nur so.


----------



## Cochainatic (23. Juli 2008)

Trotz ständiger Updates des Clients, die ich manuell vornehme, seit 10 Juli kein Update der Char-AutoBlogs mehr.

Nur, damit es nicht in Vergessenheit gerät, das Problem ^^


----------



## Naoky (24. Juli 2008)

Halli Hallo!

Um mich mal in die lange Reihe der "Problemkinder" einzureihen...

Mein Autoblog geht nicht. Vielleicht hab ich da auch was falsch gemacht, wobei ich mir das bei einem einzigen Klick kaum vorstellen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Desweiteren übernimmt er meinen neuesten 70 nicht mit in die Liste der angezeigten Chars.

Und der Blasc-Crafter ist auch grad bissi unwillig. Die neuesten vor ca 1 Woche erlernten Rezepte hat er noch nicht übernommen. Die werden weder ingame noch hier im Profil angezeigt.

Bosskills: Attumen wird nicht erfasst, das ist ja bekannt. Ich war gestern Bota Hero und Warpzweig wird bis jetzt noch nicht aufgeführt, wobei ich sagen muss ich hab gestern jetzt nicht extra darauf geachtet ob er den Bosskill nun ingame erfasst hat, weil da auf einmal noch so "Gewusel" war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber ich denk mal das er das schon gemacht hat, denn ingame ist er ja immer recht brav mit anzeigen

Ich glaub das war's erstmal

LG
Naoky


----------



## Agrimor (25. Juli 2008)

Naoky schrieb:


> Halli Hallo!
> 
> Um mich mal in die lange Reihe der "Problemkinder" einzureihen...
> 
> ...



Mit der an Karagänger per PM verschickten Modifikation an der Blasc-Lua wird Attumen wieder gezählt. Ich denke mal, dass das demnächst als reguläres Update rauskommt, wenns fehlerfrei klappt. 

Der BlascCrafter scheint so etwas das Stiefkind der Programmierer zu sein. So richtig drum kümmern will/kann man sich (vielleicht ja auch aus Zeitmangel) scheinbar nicht. In der Addonverwaltung wird er schon seit mehreren Patches als veraltet gezählt, was wohl nicht wirklich schwer zu fixen wäre. Weiterhin fehlen ihm Rezepte (s.h. Verzauberkunst: Umhang - Stahlgewebe) und eine allgemeine technische Weiterentwicklung des Blasc-Crafters (Suchfunktion anstatt sich durch die Rezepte durchklicken zu müssen wäre z.B. mal toll) scheint zumindest in den gut 6 Monaten, in denen ich ihn jetzt nutze, nicht stattgefunden zu haben...


----------



## Ocian (26. Juli 2008)

Das Problem mit Attumen wurde gefunden und gelöst. Gibt es weitere Bosse außer Balnazzar in Strath die noch zu Problemen führen?


----------



## Dalrogh (27. Juli 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> Das Problem mit Attumen wurde gefunden und gelöst. Gibt es weitere Bosse außer Balnazzar in Strath die noch zu Problemen führen?



Hab jetzt nicht alle 14 Seiten gelesen, aber ich stimme Dir da nicht ganz zu...

Mit meinem Twink Gorgan heute Kara clear, alle Bosse gezählt ausser Attumen -.- 5 neue Epics wurden auch übertragen... 

Mitm Main Dalrogh jetzt 5 mal gelegt seit BLASC, 0 mal gezählt...  (viel schlimmer 1x Solarian down net gezählt -.-)

Gibt´s ne möglichkeit den Bosscounter hochzusetzen (also eigentl. bescheißen)

Greetz.


----------



## Suyeon (29. Juli 2008)

Ahoi,

zu meiner Schande muss ich zugeben, dass ich jetzt nicht den ganzen Fred durchgelesen hab... *faul hust* Daher bitte ich um Verständnis, wenn das Problem bereits gelöst wurde.

Zu meinem Problem:
Wie schon einige berichtet haben, funktioniert bei mir auch der Bosskill-Dingsi nicht. Er zeigt ingame die Meldung, lädt es aber TEILWEISE nicht hoch. 
Das könnte evtl daran liegen, wenn man mehrfach WoW mit verschiedenen Accs geöffnet hat!? Ist zumindest meine Erklärung, da der eine Acc übertragen wird und der andere nicht...

Mfg, Su


----------



## Mapulette (2. August 2008)

Aloha,
ich nutze den manuellen updater, da ich sowas wie windows nicht besitze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


jedoch habe ich 2 probleme:
1. wird mein charakter nicht auf meiner mybuffed seite angezeigt
und 
2. wird er nicht aktualisiert obwohl angezeigt wird dass er aktualisiert wurde




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nrijx (3. August 2008)

Anscheinend gibt es ein Problem mit den Eredar Twins. Am Freitag 1 Mal getötet und komischerweise 4x registriert. Nicht, dass es mich stören würde, aber es ist doch ein wenig merkwürdig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mal der Link zum Charakterprofil: http://wow.buffed.de/?c=2685184&tab=11


----------



## di.mix (3. August 2008)

Hi

Hab heute BC installiert und die Spielzeit wird übertragen aber meine Chars nich. Eingestellt ist alles richtig von nem Freund. Kann es daran liegen weil ich Vista habe ? 

gruss
Chris


----------



## Mandragon81 (5. August 2008)

Hier auch ein Sorgenkind also mein Autoblog-Bosskill funktionirt seid dem 09.07 um 17:31 nicht mehr.  Habe heute mal in der Gilde rumgefragt und tada die haben das gleiche problem  hier ein namen zum vergleich Eikinskjaldi. gleiche uhrzeit am gleichen tag der letzte autoblog eintrag  auch keine bosskils erfasst. Ihc habe blasccrafter immer laufen selbt wenn ich mal kein wow spiele  nach dem ausloggen wird auch immer gemeldet das charakterdaten transferiert werden und ingame bosskills erfasst werden. Geupdatet und was sonst möglich ist habe ich auch schon mehrfach problem muss also woanders stecken .


----------



## dannyl2912 (7. August 2008)

Ich kann auch im Moment keine aktuellen Daten von mir sehen. Mein Illidan-Firstkill steht nicht drin, meine neuen Rezepte bei meiner Magierin wollen nicht erscheinen (5 Stück die letzten 2 erlernt), der Levelfortschritt derselben bleibt im Moment auf den Stand von Anfang dieser Woche.


----------



## Mesop (7. August 2008)

hab version 2.8.4 vom blascprofiler....ist das die letzte?
seit einiger zeit tut sich beim main garnix mehr, nur noch hie und da kommt beim twink nen levelup....aber auch nicht jedes.


----------



## Berelain (7. August 2008)

Ich habe auch das Problem, dass mein Hydross-Kill meiner Paladina von gestern nicht erscheint obwohl er ingame angezeigt wurde.


----------



## JimStreet (8. August 2008)

bei mir geht seid 4.August nichts mehr

meine text datei:

## Interface: 20400
## Title: BLASC Profiler
## Author: Crowley
## Notes: Exports character data for getbuffed.com
## Notes-deDE: Exportiert Charakter-Informationen für buffed.de
## SavedVariables: BLASCProfile
## Version: 2.8.4
BLASCProfiler.xml


frage mich nur wodrann das liegen kann!


----------



## Raido (8. August 2008)

hiho,

ja bei mir das gleiche die Letzten Daten die ich übertragen bekommen habe stammen von Montag Nacht (ok war schon Dienstag 1 uhr irgendwas)

Hoffe das geht bis morgen wieder würde gern die Bosskills, die ja erfasst werden, auch im Profil angezeigt bekommen, vorallem wenn es sich um Firstkills handelt, oder Kills in den alten Inis und Raids.


----------



## webwatcher (8. August 2008)

Also bei mir tritt das Problem ebenfalls auf. Weder automatischer Update der Chars, noch Bosskills.
Aber auch das manuelle Uploaden der Daten funktioniert nicht. Da bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung:
[codebox]Warning: Cannot unset offset in a non-array variable in /var/www/webscripts2/buffed.de/pages/upload.inc.php on line 240[/codebox]

Meine BLASCProfiler.toc:
[codebox]## Interface: 20400
## Title: BLASC Profiler
## Author: Crowley
## Notes: Exports character data for getbuffed.com
## Notes-deDE: Exportiert Charakter-Informationen fÃ¼r buffed.de
## SavedVariables: BLASCProfile
## Version: 2.8.4
BLASCProfiler.xml
[/codebox]


----------



## Hellrasus (8. August 2008)

Geht mir genauso ... wird null übertragen weder bei den Twinks noch beim Main 
Sporadisch kam dann ab und an mal wieder was aber das Problem besteht schon länger. 
Neuinstall brachte nix - Übertragung wird uch immer angezeigt. Seltsam.


----------



## di.mix (8. August 2008)

Bei mir und meiner Freundin steht auch immernoch "daten übertragen". Ändern tut sich aber nichts :-(
Wäre mal toll zu wissen woran das liegt !


----------



## JimStreet (9. August 2008)

Mir ist aufgefallen, wenn ich mein Schurken im Arsenal suche steht er dort auch am Anfang mit Level 54 drin. Sobald ich ihn aber Anklicke steht oben das richtige Level....komisch


----------



## PenZiuM (9. August 2008)

Derzeit funktioniert bei mir das Add On Update nicht (*MELDUNG: ES KONNTE KEINE VERBINDUNG ZUM WOWACE.com SERVER AUFGEBAUT WERDEN*) unch die Bosskill wie auch Charakterupdates sind seit dem 05.08. nicht mehr möglich. 

Aktuelle Version 2.8.4 ist drauf. Ich habs auch schon einmal komplett alles neu installiert ( Nach deinstallation manuell alle angelegten Verzeichnisse gelöscht). Leider ohne Erfolg. 

Vor dem Auftreten des Fehlers habe ich weder neue Anwendungen noch andere Dinge auf dem System verändert. Das Uptedate funktioniert von jetzt auf gleich nicht mehr.

Wäre schon, wenn jemand der Buffed Kollegen da einmal kurz eine info geben könnte, da ich scheinbar mit dem Fehler nicht alleine zu sein scheine.

Herzlichen Dank.


----------



## Snejcool (9. August 2008)

habe das problem mit dem aktualisieren schon seit knapp einer woche wenn nich noch länger! wie schon gesagt er überträgt angeblich aber es ist nix zusehen das er was übertragen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   auch von hand übertragen bringt leider nix


----------



## Struance (9. August 2008)

also, wenn man sich ansieht, wie lange es diesen Threat schon gibt (länger als ein Jahr) wundert es mich schon sehr, dass das buffed.de Team es bis dato nicht hinbekommen hat, uns eine dauerhaft lauffähige Version des Tools anbieten zu können; auch ein zwischenzeiltich Update scheint ja nicht den gewünschten Erfolg gebracht zu haben.

*Was also will buffed.de denn nun wirklich machen?*

Ernsthaft äußern tut sich niemand, der sich zumindest im Ansatz verantwortlich zeichnen würde und die User werden seit langer Zeit mit dem Thema im Stich gelassen. 

Wenn ihr das nicht hinbekommt, warum seit ihr denn zu Euren Usern nicht zumindest so fair und sagt es, dass ihr Euch mehr von dem Tool versprochen habt, es aber nicht hinbekommt. Dann schmeiß ich das Toll von meinem Rechner runter und gut ist es. Die Grundidee des Tools ist ja klasse, aber was nutzt es, wenn es nur homöopathisch funktioniert?


----------



## xXxMaStErBoYxXx (9. August 2008)

Hi, tja bei mir tut sich seit Tagen nichts mehr, egal welche Kills (im Spiel erscheint aber die Meldung das es erfasst wurde) nach dem Game werden die Chars immer Aktualisiert! hmm

## Interface: 20400
## Title: BLASC Profiler
## Author: Crowley
## Notes: Exports character data for getbuffed.com
## Notes-deDE: Exportiert Charakter-Informationen fÃ¼r buffed.de
## SavedVariables: BLASCProfile
## Version: 2.8.4
BLASCProfiler.xml


----------



## Ocian (9. August 2008)

Struance schrieb:


> *Was also will buffed.de denn nun wirklich machen?*



Das Problem gibt es seit etwa März. Es wurde bereits einige Änderungen intern vorgenommen, die aber auch erst einmal getestet werden müssen. Wenn du aufmerksam die letzten Seiten gelesen hast, wird dir aufgefallen sein, dass ich auch schon an einige Leute eine Lösung geschickt habe.
Das war der erste Schritt, weiterhin muss es aber auch erst richtig und zu 100% funktionieren. Bislang ist es aber erst bei 90% der fall, sowie gibt es weiterhin Probleme bei Romulus und Juliane sowie beim Zauberer von Oz.

Jedoch schaffe ich es selbst nicht bei 6 Tagen Raid in SWP noch nach karazhan zu gehen, somit bin ich auch auf Rückmeldungen angewiesen.

@xXxMaStErBoYxXx

Zur Zeit wird an der Datenbank viel herumgewerkelt. Dadurch kommt es zu Verzögerungen der Bosskills und der Charakterupdates.


----------



## Urengroll (9. August 2008)

Also geht der BLASC Profiler im Moment nicht?
Er aktualisiert nichts mehr, egal, wie oft ich neu installiere oder nicht.
Sämtliche einstellungen wurden vorgenommen und er scheint auch die Daten zu verschieken aber im  Profil wird nichts verändert.


----------



## Yavannah (9. August 2008)

Hallo ihr,

zu den üblichen Problembossen möchte ich unbedingt Balnazzar hinzufügen in Strat. Diesen habe ich in den letzten Monaten gefühlte tausendmal ins Jenseits befördert und er hat noch NIE gezählt. Vielleicht wegen des Gestalt- und Namenswechsels im Kampf? Es wird auch nie gemeldet, dass der Kill erfasst wurde. Das ist der Einzige Boss, wo ich bislang dieses Problem habe, sonst funktioniert immer alles einwandfrei! 

Ausnahme allerdings gestern: Naxxramas (einmal komplett durch) ist gestern abend nicht geupdated worden, auch die Sachen die ich anhabe sind noch von vorgestern (und welche Frau trägt schon gern die Mode von vorgestern?). Heute Nacht nach dem ausloggen hatte ich zwar die übliche Anzeige, dass übertragen wird, ist aber offenbar nicht geschehen. Mit Naxx gab es diese Probleme vorher aber nie. Da muss ein einmaliges Problem geherrscht haben, ich nehme an eure Datenbankarbeiten? Werden die Daten dann später noch aktualisiert?

Vielen Dank für eure Mühen und Grüße
Yavannah


----------



## Lord Tarkil (9. August 2008)

Diese problem habe ich auch er übertrug nur mein char bis lvl 22
danach machte er garnichts mehr auf gut deutsch er zeigt an alles hochgeladen blablub
aber passieren tut rein garnicht und das seit ca einer woche

MFG
LT


----------



## vipern (9. August 2008)

Habe dies Woche das selbe Problem. Die kills seit Montag wurdn auch nicht aktualiesiert. Hat von euch schon jemand von einer Lösung gehört?


----------



## Ocian (9. August 2008)

vipern schrieb:


> Habe dies Woche das selbe Problem. Die kills seit Montag wurdn auch nicht aktualiesiert. Hat von euch schon jemand von einer Lösung gehört?



Die Daten liegen in der Datenbank und gehen auch nicht verloren, ihr braucht euch also keine Sorgen machen.
Die Aktualisierung dauert aber im Moment etwas, da die Datenbank überarbeitet wird.


----------



## Struance (9. August 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> Das Problem gibt es seit etwa März. Es wurde bereits einige Änderungen intern vorgenommen, die aber auch erst einmal getestet werden müssen. Wenn du aufmerksam die letzten Seiten gelesen hast, wird dir aufgefallen sein, dass ich auch schon an einige Leute eine Lösung geschickt habe.
> Das war der erste Schritt, weiterhin muss es aber auch erst richtig und zu 100% funktionieren. Bislang ist es aber erst bei 90% der fall, sowie gibt es weiterhin Probleme bei Romulus und Juliane sowie beim Zauberer von Oz.
> 
> Jedoch schaffe ich es selbst nicht bei 6 Tagen Raid in SWP noch nach karazhan zu gehen, somit bin ich auch auf Rückmeldungen angewiesen.
> ...




Naja, zumindest mal ne Antwort, wenn auch etwas verwirrend...

Wenn Du Dir anschaust, wie lange es diesen Threat schon gibt, ist mir unklar, wieso das Problem nun "erst" seit März bestehen soll; das ist ja wie bei Frauen, die immer 29 bleiben...
Es ist doch auch wenug hilfreich, wenn Du einzelnen Leuten Lösungen schickst - der User von buffed.de wünscht sich sicher Lösungen, die auch für die Allgemeinheit Gültigkeit und vor Allem echte Hilfe bieten. 

Du sagst, dass das Tool zunächst erstmal zu 100% funktionieren muss, es wohl aber erst zu 90% funktioniert... höh?! Also wenn ich eine Software an den Markt bringe, sollte sie doch auch zu 100% funktionieren oder sind die User nun zu Beta-Testern auserkoren? Dann allerdings sollte man das schon anders organisieren...

Dass Du 6 Tage die Woche im Sunwell Plateau raidest, freut mich ja für Dich, aber ist ja dann doch eine eher schwache Rechtfertigung, zumal eine Rechtfertigung gar nict nötig wäre. Mir war nicht klar, dass dieses Tool mal so nebenher gebastelt wird. Bevor es also nicht 100%ig funktioniert, sollte man sowas gar nicht an seine User streuen.

Dass Du nicht nach Karazhan gehen kannst, verstehe ich, aber der Bosscount ist sicher nur eines der geringeren Probleme mit dem Tool. Fakt ist, dass das Tool für den User scheinbar einwandfrei funktioniert, so wird es angezeigt, aber Charakterdaten scheinbar nicht ankommen - wie gesagt, nicht nur Bosskills kommen nicht an, sondern es kommt *gar nichts *an.

Was bedeutet Deine Aussage "dadurch kommt es zu Verzögerungen der Bosskills und der Charakterupdates"? Heist das, dass die Daten bei Euch zwar ankommen, ihr diese aber nicht weiterverarbeiten könnt? Welchen Sinn macht solch ein Tool denn dann? Wann denkt ihr, dass ihr sie verarbeiten könnt? Werdet ihr diese überhaupt verarbeiten können?

Antworten auf dies Fragen wäre für die Community sicher hilfreicher gewesen, als Rechtfertigungen, die nicht nötig wären, denn mich als User interessiert es offengestanden nicht, dass der Entwickler 6 Tage in der Woche raidet. ich bin Prmium-Mitglied und zahle an buffed.de - ich denke, da darf ich auch mal fragen, was denn da los ist und erwarten, dass man mich nicht zu einem Beta-Tester degradiert.

Sei mir nicht böse - ist nicht persönlich gemeint - aber kapieren tu ich es nicht.


----------



## Yavannah (9. August 2008)

Habs oben schon erwähnt, nur damits nicht verloren geht nochmal an die Programmierer: Balnazzar in Strat zählt nicht - nicht nur diese Woche nicht, sondern überhaupt noch nie bei mir. Vermutung meinerseits war Namenswechsel während des Kampfes?

Jetzt könnt ihr weiter diskutieren wobei ich finde, dass das Tool schon sehr viel kann und immerhin weitgehend funktioniert. Wenn man mal sieht, wie lange bei Microsoft irgendwelche Bugs bestehen oder auch bei Blizzard und da fließt richtig viel Geld rein, dann ist das hier noch im Rahmen. 

Just my two cents ...


----------



## Struance (9. August 2008)

Yavannah schrieb:


> Jetzt könnt ihr weiter diskutieren wobei ich finde, dass das Tool schon sehr viel kann und immerhin weitgehend funktioniert. Wenn man mal sieht, wie lange bei Microsoft irgendwelche Bugs bestehen oder auch bei Blizzard und da fließt richtig viel Geld rein, dann ist das hier noch im Rahmen.
> 
> Just my two cents ...



@ Yanvannah:

...wenn es weitgehend funktionieren würde, könnte ich zumindest im Ansatz damit leben. Ich würde dann wenigstens erkennen, dass irgendwas funktioniert, aber es läd ja scheinbar gar nichts hoch. Da liegt mein Problem.

ach ja, und mit Winzigweich (Microsoft) will ich das siche rnicht vergleichen...


----------



## Ocian (9. August 2008)

Struance schrieb:


> Es ist doch auch wenug hilfreich, wenn Du einzelnen Leuten Lösungen schickst - der User von buffed.de wünscht sich sicher Lösungen, die auch für die Allgemeinheit Gültigkeit und vor Allem echte Hilfe bieten.



Du hast da etwas missverstanden, die Lösung die einige Nutzer bekommen haben diente dazu um den Fehler genauer zu lokalisieren. Da der Fehler aber immernoch ab und an auftritt und gewisse Bosse (Es gibt ja nur bei 7 Probleme zur Zeit) werden manchmal gezählt und andere male nicht.



Struance schrieb:


> Du sagst, dass das Tool zunächst erstmal zu 100% funktionieren muss, es wohl aber erst zu 90% funktioniert... höh?! Also wenn ich eine Software an den Markt bringe, sollte sie doch auch zu 100% funktionieren oder sind die User nun zu Beta-Testern auserkoren?


Der BlascClient mit dem Bosscounter funktionierte einwandfrei bis Anfang März, dort wurde dann von Blizzard die MobIDs intern geändert. Dies hat zur Folge, dass es in der Datenbank neue Bosseinträge gab. Such zum Beispiel mal nach Attumen und du wirst sehen, dass dieser Boss 2 mal vorhanden ist. Einmal mit der alten Id einmal mit der neuen. Der Client muss daran angepasst werden, was ja auch schon getestet wurde.
Jeder Nutzer hätte an dem Test teilnehmen können, denn ich habe ihn hier im Post ausgeschrieben, eine einfache PM hätte genügt.



Struance schrieb:


> Dass Du 6 Tage die Woche im Sunwell Plateau raidest, freut mich ja für Dich, aber ist ja dann doch eine eher schwache Rechtfertigung, zumal eine Rechtfertigung gar nict nötig wäre. Mir war nicht klar, dass dieses Tool mal so nebenher gebastelt wird. Bevor es also nicht 100%ig funktioniert, sollte man sowas gar nicht an seine User streuen.



Du vergisst dabei, dass ich nur Moderator bin und nicht Entwickler vom BlascClient, dass bedeutet ich schaue mir das AddOn in meiner eigenen Freizeit an. Neben Arbeit und Raid bleibt da nun nicht so viel Zeit. Die Autoren vom BlascClient sind Marcel Anacker (Crowley) und Benjamin Hirsch (B3N). Somit habe ich zwar eine zu 90% funktionierende BlascProfilerVersion auf meinem Rechner. Jedoch habe ich keinen eingriff wann ein Update vm Client erfolgt und was genau dann geändert wird. Meine Vorschläge zu den Änderungen die fast alles beinhalten bis auf 3 Bosse hat Marcel aber schon bei sich.



Struance schrieb:


> Dass Du nicht nach Karazhan gehen kannst, verstehe ich, aber der Bosscount ist sicher nur eines der geringeren Probleme mit dem Tool. Fakt ist, dass das Tool für den User scheinbar einwandfrei funktioniert, so wird es angezeigt, aber Charakterdaten scheinbar nicht ankommen - wie gesagt, nicht nur Bosskills kommen nicht an, sondern es kommt *gar nichts *an.


Es wird zur zeit an der Datenbank gearbeitet, dadurch werden zwar alle Daten empfangen und zwischengespeichtert. Aber damit man auch mal einen Rollback machen kann werden sie noch nicht übernommen.
Es gehen also keine Daten verloren oder werden nicht angenommen, sie werden nur nicht angezeigt bis die Datenbank überarbeitet ist. Einen Termin dafür gibt es nicht, es wird soweit sein, wenn es soweit ist. Aber wie schon gesagt, es gehen keine Daten verloren, weder Chardaten noch Bosskills oder sonstiges.



Struance schrieb:


> Was bedeutet Deine Aussage "dadurch kommt es zu Verzögerungen der Bosskills und der Charakterupdates"? Heist das, dass die Daten bei Euch zwar ankommen, ihr diese aber nicht weiterverarbeiten könnt? Welchen Sinn macht solch ein Tool denn dann? Wann denkt ihr, dass ihr sie verarbeiten könnt? Werdet ihr diese überhaupt verarbeiten können?



Ja die Daten werden weiter verarbeitet, doch zur Zeit sind sie nur zwischengespeichtert. Keine Angst ihr verliert nichts.



Struance schrieb:


> Sei mir nicht böse - ist nicht persönlich gemeint - aber kapieren tu ich es nicht.



Ich hoffe es ist dir nun einiges deutlicher, meine vorhergegangenden Posts in diesem Thread hätten aber schon viele Fragen klären können. Nagut nun haben wir den Vorteil, dass wir eine Zusammenfassung haben.

MfG

Ocian


----------



## PenZiuM (9. August 2008)

Es sind ja aber auch die ADD Ons die sich nicht updaten !


----------



## Ocian (9. August 2008)

PenZiuM schrieb:


> Es sind ja aber auch die ADD Ons die sich nicht updaten !



Das liegt aber daran, das eine Lösung dafür gefunden werden muss das WoWAce bald nimma da ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PenZiuM (9. August 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> Das liegt aber daran, das eine Lösung dafür gefunden werden muss das WoWAce bald nimma da ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hmmm ... Ok das hatte ich nicht auf dem Zettel , Sorry!


----------



## JimStreet (10. August 2008)

dann bin ich mal gespannt, weiß nämlich noch was ich so tot gemacht habe....



Gruß JimmyBlau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondenkynd (10. August 2008)

Das erste mal das Armory aktueller ist als BLASC und das sogar direkt nach dem Logout XD.

Schaltet Blasc einfach ab, so spart ihr was Speicher und wenn ein Patch da ist aktualisieren und wieder nutzen, so einfach ist das.


----------



## Foydelija (10. August 2008)

Mondenkynd schrieb:


> Das erste mal das Armory aktueller ist als BLASC und das sogar direkt nach dem Logout XD.
> 
> Schaltet Blasc einfach ab, so spart ihr was Speicher und wenn ein Patch da ist aktualisieren und wieder nutzen, so einfach ist das.




Also können wir davon ausgehen, dass unsere Daten bis zum nächsten Patch nicht mehr aktualisiert werden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich warte seit dem 5.8. auf eine Akualisierung meiner Daten. Und btw, mein Blasc ist aktuell. 

So long

Foy


----------



## Daemon1985 (10. August 2008)

Foydelija schrieb:


> Also können wir davon ausgehen, dass unsere Daten bis zum nächsten Patch nicht mehr aktualisiert werden?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Mir gehts geanauso. Bei mir  werden meine Chars alle seit gut 2 Wochen nicht mehr aktualisiert. ka warum. Überprüfe täglich, ob ein Update da ist aber es funzt einfach net! Hoffe das es bald wieder gehen wird, da es sonst schwachsinn wäre.


----------



## Struance (10. August 2008)

@ Ocian

so, dann mal an dieser Stelle einen herzlichen Dank für die Beanwortung der Fragen und der Zusammenfassung. ...und danke, dass Du Dir die Zeit genommen hast, dies hier zu beantworten.

Dass nur "nur" Morderator bist und nichts mit der Entwicklung des Tools zu hast, war mir nich ttransparent - sorry 4 that...

...und ja, ich hätte die 29 Seiten alle durchlesen können, aber ich denke so isses doch für alle prima  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nochmals herzlichen Dank an Dich


----------



## Anowo (11. August 2008)

Auch bei mir aktualsiert er meinen Main nicht und ich habe seit Freitag einen neuen Char erstellt der taucht überhaupt nicht in der Liste auf obwohl der inzwischen Lvl 15 ist.


----------



## Odara (11. August 2008)

Tjo, auch hier keine aktualisierung beim Main und beim Bosskill- Counter. Der neue Twink dümpelt auch immer noch nicht aktualisiert auf lvl 16 rum obwohl ich täglich update...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DemonLlama (11. August 2008)

Bei mir findet seit dem 4. August auch kein Update meiner Chars mehr statt.
Blasc meldet zwar den erfoglreichen Upload.
Angezeigt wird aber nichts.
Beim Verbindungstest der Installation des Clients funktioniert die HTTP Verbindung, die FTP Verbindung aber nicht.


----------



## Etammna (11. August 2008)

"Dieses Forum ist ausschließlich dafür gedacht Benutzern Hilfe zu bieten, die technische Probleme mit der Website oder dem BLASC-Client haben."

Hmm..Will ja nicht meckern.. aber nerven tuts schon, vor allem wenn man im Forum rumblättert und sieht das dieses Problem schon ne weile besteht und sich einfach niemand vom buffed Team ne min. Zeit nimmt,um mindestens zu bestätigen das der blasc client im mom nicht funktioniert oder so...finds bischen traurig..vor allem für Premium user die dafür sogar noch bezahlen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## R1PL3Y (11. August 2008)

Kann das nur Bestätigen. Bei mir funktioniert das auch nicht, und das schon seit ca. 2 Wochen.

Edit: Seit dem 05.08.2008 um genau zu sein.

Hatte das schon mal öfter nach einem Clientupdate gings mal wieder und dann wieder nicht. Und ich meine nicht den Bosskill Zähler sondern den normalen Char Updater.

Achja Vista Business 32 Bit hab ich.

Wäre schön wenn die per PM Verschickten Lösungen jedem zugänglich gemacht würden. Dann kann man ja wenigstens selbst mal schauen.

CU


----------



## Hanniballus (11. August 2008)

wäre schon nice wenn der profiler mal wieder funktionieren würde.^^ also er zeigt ingame die kills zwar an aber er überträgt sie nicht in die datenbank. Hab auch ein paar Fotos davon falls des irgendwen intressieren sollte.


----------



## Palatinus (11. August 2008)

Was soll das hier überhaupt werden? Wollt ihr den Thread total zu spammen?
Es ist doch von einem Moderator Stellung bezogen worden warum die Char.-daten noch nicht aktualisiert wurden, darum wartet einfach auf Updates für den Client ab.
Es wurden auch die Entwickler erwähnt, wenn ihr Hinweise oder dergleichen habt die evtl. zur Klärung des Problems beitragen könnten dann wendet euch an diese. 
Es macht also keinen Sinn das hier jeder sein "Drama" rein postet. Die Daten sind alle erfasst worden die auch von BLASC an buffed gesendet wurden, d. h. die Daten liegen alle auf deren Server und gehen ja nicht verloren, sie werden nur später in eure Profile ergänzt bzw. übertragen.
Das BLASC keinen Fehler hat wurde auch auf Seite 29 vom Moderator "bestätigt" das die Daten alle erfasst wurden, halt nur noch nicht übertragen auf die einzelnen Profile. BLASC überträgt Fehlerlos die Charakterdaten an buffed. 
Geduldet euch einfach bitte, BLASC wird sicher bald wieder funktionieren und dann war die Aufregung mehr oder weniger umsonst.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Etammna (11. August 2008)

Palatinus schrieb:


> Was soll das hier überhaupt werden? Wollt ihr den Thread total zu spammen?
> Es ist doch von einem Moderator Stellung bezogen worden warum die Char.-daten noch nicht aktualisiert wurden, darum wartet einfach auf Updates für den Client ab.
> Es wurden auch die Entwickler erwähnt, wenn ihr Hinweise oder dergleichen habt die evtl. zur Klärung des Problems beitragen könnten dann wendet euch an diese.
> Es macht also keinen Sinn das hier jeder sein "Drama" rein postet. Die Daten sind alle erfasst worden die auch von BLASC an buffed gesendet wurden, d. h. die Daten liegen alle auf deren Server und gehen ja nicht verloren, sie werden nur später in eure Profile ergänzt bzw. übertragen.
> ...




K dan hab ich nix gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Llauredana (11. August 2008)

Hmm... Abwarten ist also DIE Antwort auf seit übelartig langer Zeit bestehende Probleme
Na gut - gedulden wir uns also bis zum St.-Nimmerleinstag...

Oder wie heisst es doch so schön in dem Trailer zu "Leg dich nicht mit Zohan an": Die kämpfen jetzt schon seit 2.000 Jahren, lang kanns nimmer dauern..."


----------



## KillerTrippy (11. August 2008)

nunmehr eine woche wird nix hochgeladen, kann doch net sein das sich keiner den fehler mal anschaut??


----------



## Ocian (11. August 2008)

Manchmal sollte man das geschriebene Wort nicht nur überfliegen sondern auch kurz durchlesen KillerTippy.
Deine Antwort kannst du entweder meinem Post entnehmen oder aber auch dem von Zam: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...mp;#entry807795


----------



## Agrimor (12. August 2008)

Das mal an die Entwickler der Tools und die Verantwortlichen von buffed/computec:

Mir ist klar, dass ein prinzipiell kostenloses (für die User) Projekt wie buffed.XX nicht über unbegrenzte personelle Ressourcen verfügt. Irgendein Aufsichtsrat wird vermutlich die Finger drauf haben und darauf achten, dass die Kosten nicht zu sehr ausufern bzw. das Projekt irgendwann ganz beenden, wenn es nicht profitabel wird (Magazinverkauf, Premiumuser, Werbeeinnahmen)

Ihr solltet aber auch sehen, dass ein Projekt wie buffed unglaublich von den angebotenen Tools (Blasc, Blascrafter) profititieren kann, weil es nützliche Funktionen und eine deutschsprachige Community zusammenbringt, was ziemlich einzigartig und damit lukrativ ist. Ich mache ingame im Freundeskreis gerne Werbung für eure Addons, weil ich sie nützlich finde. Ich zahle auch die Gebühren für den Premiumaccount. Nicht weil ich die Features (abgesehen von der höherauflösenden Buffed-Show) brauchen würde, sondern weil ich irgendwie dazu beitragen will, dass ihr nicht abgeschafft werdet.

Aber genau da wäre es wichtig, dass eure Addons Priorität genießen und (nach einem Patch zeitnah wieder) funktionieren. Mit solchen an sich sehr tollen Addons könntet ihr User viel eher an euch binden, als mit einer gut aufgebauten Communityseite (die natürlich auch unter den nichtfunktionierenden Addons leidet). Als ich damals von einer anderen WOW-Seite zu buffed gekommen bin, lag es nicht daran, dass ihr aktuelle News bietet, sondern dass es hieß, dass auf Buffed immer gute Questbeschreibungen und interessante Addons zu finden sind. Das hat mich damals auch überzeugt aber wenn ihr diese Features jetzt links liegen lässt, steht ihr auch irgendwann abseits und ich würde mir wünschen, dass das nicht so endet.

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die Addon-Entwickler noch diverse andere Aufgaben haben, die sie ziemlich in Anspruch nehmen. Also gebt ihnen doch bitte mehr Zeit für die Addons oder setzt Leute ein, die sich nur darum kümmern sollen. Die Addons sind euer Aushängeschild. Nicht die Buffed-Show oder ein schönes Portal...


----------



## Odara (12. August 2008)

Agrimor schrieb:


> Das mal an die Entwickler der Tools und die Verantwortlichen von buffed/computec:
> 
> Mir ist klar, dass ein prinzipiell kostenloses (für die User) Projekt wie buffed.XX nicht über unbegrenzte personelle Ressourcen verfügt. Irgendein Aufsichtsrat wird vermutlich die Finger drauf haben und darauf achten, dass die Kosten nicht zu sehr ausufern bzw. das Projekt irgendwann ganz beenden, wenn es nicht profitabel wird (Magazinverkauf, Premiumuser, Werbeeinnahmen)
> 
> ...



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vipern (12. August 2008)

Habe gerade gesehen das bei mir aktualisiert wurde. Leider fehlen 2 Boss Kills (TDM normal und Dampfkammer hero) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schade. Gibt es da noch ein weiteren upload? Oder sind sie jetzt verloren? Bei TDM weiß ich genau das im Spiel auch erfasst stand.


----------



## poTTo (12. August 2008)

Wenn du den Thread etwas weiter oben angefangen hättest zu lesen, dann wüsstest du das die Daten zwischengespeichert werden. Also nicht verloren gehen. Und sobald die Datenbank auf die neuen MobIDs fertig angepasst ist dann sicher auch "implementiert" werden.

Abwarten & Tee trinken würd ich sagen!

gruss
poTTo


----------



## Draahl (12. August 2008)

Hi,
mal ne Frage Ist jetzt 2.8.4 eigendlich die aktuelle Version?


----------



## Lord Aresius (12. August 2008)

Draahl schrieb:


> Hi,
> mal ne Frage Ist jetzt 2.8.4 eigendlich die aktuelle Version?


ich hab noch 2.5 drauf. Es wird keine aktuellere Version gefunden. Bei mir wurden seit 3.8. keine Daten mehr hochgeladen


----------



## Ronny2505 (12. August 2008)

Bei mir ist auch noch die 2.5 Version drauf..

es wurde ein Teils aktualliesiert ( letzte Aktualisierung: 2008-08-12 08:54:11 Uhr )
aber wie gesagt es fehlt ganz schön viel noch..

Neue Rezepte stehen net da sowie alle Boss.Kills ( da ist noch kein einziger dazugekommen) incl Rüstungssets


----------



## Ocian (12. August 2008)

Ronny2505 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist auch noch die 2.5 Version drauf..



Blasc hat eine Versionsnummer 2.5, der BlascProfiler, also das AddOn für WoW hat die Versionsnummer 2.8.3.
Um die Profilerversion herrauszufinden muss man die BlascProfiler.toc mit einem belibigen Textprogramm öffnen.
Sollte aber 2.8.3 haben sofern man innerhalb der letzten 3 Monate mal aktualisiert hat.


----------



## LineMan (12. August 2008)

da kann ich nur zustimmen... ich denke auch das blasc ein aushängeschild ist und man hier z.B. Leuten einen Link geben kann zu den Talentbäumen und anderen Sachen, aber natürlich nur wenn es funktioniert.

Als kleine Anmerkung... Bei mir wurde auch etwas aktualisiert, allerdings nur etwa die Hälfte. Viele Bosskills wurden nicht akualisiert und auch meine Talente und Fertigkeiten, als auch meine Rüstungsgegenstände nur ca. zur Hälfte. Wird das Schubweise in die Seite eingespielt oder wars das? Dann wäre es wohl immer noch kaputt ^^


----------



## Ocian (12. August 2008)

LineMan schrieb:


> Wird das Schubweise in die Seite eingespielt oder wars das?



Der Zwischenspeicher wird nun Stückweise übertragen, es sind also keine Daten verloren aber auch die Datnbank braucht etwas Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mongowombat (12. August 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> Der Zwischenspeicher wird nun Stückweise übertragen, es sind also keine Daten verloren aber auch die Datnbank braucht etwas Zeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Endlich...

Nur mir scheint es so, als ob doch noch einige Daten verloren gegangen sind, denn meine Charaktäre wurden nun zwar aktualisiert, es fehlen aber ein paar Veränderungen der letzten 2-3 Tage.
Oder arbeitet die Datenbank nicht Charakter für Charakter sondern Daten nach Zeitpunkt des Übertragens ab?


----------



## Lexandra (13. August 2008)

Ich habe auch noch eine kurze Frage :-)

Das die Daten bzw. Bosskills nicht verloren gehen und in einem Zwischenspeicher landen habe ich soweit verstanden. Mir ist allerdings was anderes aufgefallen, von dem ich nicht nachvollziehen kann woran es liegt. 

Ich war jetzt ein paar mal Kara, aber Bosskills wurden immer erst ab Moroes erfaßt bei mir sit noch nie Atumen oder Mittnacht erfasst worden, obwohl wir den Boss jedes Mal legen und ich meine damit nicht übertragen sondern die Anzeige ingame da der Bosskill erfasst worden ist.

Weiß jemand woran das liegen kann? Sorry wenn die Frage vielleicht schon irgendwo aufgetaucht ist, aber 31 Seiten aufeinmal lesen war mir dann doch etwas viel.


----------



## Wenzel (13. August 2008)

Wir haben Kara einigemal clear und laut Buffed hab ich nur 3 Bosse gelegt


----------



## Klingo (13. August 2008)

Mein Kil'jaeden Kill wird nicht aufgeführt. Wir sind nachher noch nach AQ40 gegangen und haben dort alles gecleart.

Gestern fehlte noch alles (eben wegen oben genannten Gründen) doch heute sind die AQ40-Kills nachgetragen, nur der Kil'jaeden Kill fehlt noch. Kann ich damit rechnen, dass der noch irgendwann nachkommt? *hoff*


----------



## sarika (14. August 2008)

ich habe ein kleines problem mit blasc. und zwar kann ich es nicht mehr öffnen und beim runter fahren des rechners muß ich das programm immer seperat beenden. dementsprechend werden auch meine chars nicht mehr übertragen, geschweige denn sonst etwas. nicht mal mehr die news anzeige ist da.
ich habe daraufhin versucht das programm zu deinstallieren, aber da hat sich auch nichts getan, es war trotz neustart immer noch da. denn ich dachte, einmal deinstallieren und wieder neu drauf, hat beim letzten mal auch funktioniert. ich würde jetzt einfach gerne wissen ob es eine reperatur funktion gibt, wobei ich aber vorher das programm nicht öffnen muß ( funktioniert ja nicht). oder alternativ wie ich alles erstmal vom rechner krieg, ums neu zu installieren???
ich hab mich einfach schon zu sehr an blasc gewöhnt und wollte eigentlich nicht darauf verzichten.


danke schonmal im vorraus,
sarika


----------



## Opsul (16. August 2008)

ich wollte einmal anmerken, das bei mir ebenfals das problem besteht, das die char-daten nicht transferiert werden.
wenns mal 1-2 tage nicht hinhauen würde wärs ja nicht so wild, aber die letzte autualisierung war am 12.07.08 was ja inzwischen doch schon ein weilchen her ist =)


----------



## Steffi_HH (17. August 2008)

Mein Freund hat sich jetzt auch bei mybuffed registriert und wir haben über BLASC eingestellt, dass seine Charaktere übertragen werden sollen. Das ist jetzt nun schon 2 Tage her, aber die Daten werden einfach nicht in sein Profil geladen. Ich komme mir ehrlich gesagt schon etwas dämlich vor, weil ich nicht der Meinung bin, da einen Fehler gemacht zu haben. Bei meinen Charas funktioniert es wunderbar! Gibt es im Moment allgemein Probleme mit dem Transfer der Daten?


----------



## Sin'dorei (19. August 2008)

Mir gehts nicht anders...ich hatte jetzt nicht den nerv mir alle 31 seiten durch zu lesen...aber bei mir ist folgendes meine Bosse werden einwandfrei angezeigt...ich hatte eigentlich nie Probleme...das einzigen was sich blasc stets weigert, ist den kill von atumen zu registrieren...ich war schon x-mal in kara und er wurde nie gezählt. Hat das vll was mit der art des kills zu tun? wir gehen immer aufs pferd, der einzige der auf atumen schaden macht...wenn er alleine kämpft ist unser 2. tank...vll brobierich mal aus in der getrennten phase mal auf atumen kurz zu hauen...vll klappts dann^^


----------



## Lord Aresius (19. August 2008)

Mein First Kill von Furor Winterfrost wurde immer noch nicht übertragen.

Bei der letzten Welle vor Anetheron hatte ich aber leider einen kompletten PC Absturz. Ist der Winterfrost Kill jetzt gelöscht ?


----------



## LineMan (21. August 2008)

hmmm... zwischendrin wars ja mal ok, jetzt aktualisiert sich mein profil wieder seit über einer woche nicht. wie gesagt gibt schlimmeres, aber ich wollte mal drauf hinweisen, dass das problem scheinbar doch nicht für alle gelöst ist.


----------



## LineMan (22. August 2008)

also in meinem profil tut sich immer noch nix... geht das bei allen anderen, nur bei mir nicht? oder sagt einfach keiner mehr bescheid weils im grunde ja egal ist? letzte aktualisierungm eines profils am 14. August 2008


----------



## Sergeant (22. August 2008)

ich überbiete: Letzte Aktualisierung 13.08.2008...
ich glaub nahezu alle rüstungsteile meines mains sind mittlerweile andere ^^


----------



## Ocian (23. August 2008)

Sobald die Games Convention vorbei ist und alles wieder seinem geregelten Gang geht, wird sich auch darum gekümmert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abrox (23. August 2008)

Der Bosskill Counter von

Attumen der Jäger

funktioniert nicht.


Grüße Abrox


----------



## Agrimor (24. August 2008)

Abrox schrieb:


> Der Bosskill Counter von
> 
> Attumen der Jäger
> 
> ...



Das steht



erst ca.



30 mal



in diesem Thread



Grüße Agrimor


----------



## Klingo (25. August 2008)

Wie es scheint funktioniert der Counter von Kil'jaeden auch nicht. Schon 2x gekillt und immer noch kein Eitnrag bekommen! Alle anderen Bosse funktionierten...


----------



## Ocian (25. August 2008)

Klingo schrieb:


> Wie es scheint funktioniert der Counter von Kil'jaeden auch nicht. Schon 2x gekillt und immer noch kein Eitnrag bekommen! Alle anderen Bosse funktionierten...



Leider konnte ich den Boss noch nicht selbst Debugge, da wir bei M'uru feststecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Daher kann ich dazu noch nichts genaues sagen, zumindest bislang. Anfang nächsten Monats bin ich wieder bei mir daheim, dann schau ich es mir mal genauer an, was bei Kil'jaeden nicht stimmt.


----------



## sordac (29. August 2008)

bei mir fehlen alle kills aus Naxx und Aq40 das wir dort nochmal aufgeräumt haben ist 2 wochen her und nichts passiert im killcounter :>


----------



## Gornwall (2. September 2008)

hi buffed-leute hab auch das prob das meine chars nicht aktualisiert werden meine blascloader version ist 2.8.4 und übertragen werden die daten zwar allerdings ändert sich nix hier auch bei manuellen upload passiert nix hoffe ihr könnt das bald beheben


----------



## Fizzlegrin (3. September 2008)

Bei mir wird seit geraumer Zeit nur noch ein Charakter übertragen. 

2 Chars die auf einem Account sind werden komplett ignoriert und es ändert sich nichts obwohl jedes mal das Übertragungsbild kommt. Der dritte Char der auf einem anderen Account liegt wird einwandfrei jedes Mal übertragen. 

Ich kann gerne irgendwelche Dateien zur Verfügung stellen wenn das hilft.

Blasc Profiler Version 2.8.4


----------



## Cashier (3. September 2008)

Auch bei mir keine Übertragung der Charakterdaten, Null. Auf meiner MyBuffed-Seite werde ich sogar als Offline angezeigt, obwohl ich On bin und Client aktiv ist.
Der Check der Login Daten, in der Clintkonfiguration, geht auch, also verbindet sich der Client auch mit dem Server. Deim Übertragen der char-Daten kommt auch keine Fehlermeldung, aber auf Mybuffed Nix!
Die Hinweise mit Schalt dies aus und Schalt das ein haben auch nicht geholfen.
Hat die vorherige Version vom Client fehlerfrei gearbeitet? Wenn ja, wo kann ich den downloaden?


----------



## Jay666 (4. September 2008)

Ich finds auch irgendwie komisch.  Interessanterweise funzt das mit Blasc auf meinem Nebenrechner.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Aber dort wo ich eigentlich spiele, gehts nur bei einem Account.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der zweite wird Ignoriert.  Vllt sollte ich BLASC echt mal runterhauen, wenns eh nicht richtig funzt, was sehr sehr schade ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LegendaryDood (6. September 2008)

ich habe 2 große probleme mit blasc.erstens: mein charakterprofil wird einfach nicht aktualisiert.weder mein lvl noch mein equip noch sonst irgendwas.zweitens: mein blasc,sowie auch der install-client,den ich zur voricht immer behalte,deinstalliert und löscht sich alle paar tag von allein.ich habe blasc eben zum bestimmt 20ten mal runtergeladen.und ich habe immer wieder das selbe problem.

hoffe da kann mir jemand helfen

mfg tobi


----------



## MacPapa (9. September 2008)

Es gab ja heute (09.09.08) ein Update auf eine neue Version des Blasc-Profilers (2.8.4).
Leider hat da Attumen der Jäger immer noch seine alte MobID, obwohl das Problem mit
dem Boss-Kill von Attumen von Ocian schon anfang August verifiziert worden ist.

Gruß Mac


----------



## Agrimor (9. September 2008)

MacPapa schrieb:


> Es gab ja heute (09.09.08) ein Update auf eine neue Version des Blasc-Profilers (2.8.4).
> Leider hat da Attumen der Jäger immer noch seine alte MobID, obwohl das Problem mit
> dem Boss-Kill von Attumen von Ocian schon anfang August verifiziert worden ist.
> 
> Gruß Mac




Die Version 2.8.4 gibt es schon ca. seit Mai/2008 und ist i.m.h.o. nach wie vor die aktuelle.


----------



## Neuhaus (10. September 2008)

Hi, hoffe finde hier hilfe, ich weiß leider nicht wie ich meine Charaktere auf Buffed lade habs schon öfter über /Aktionen - WoW Charakterdaten übertragen/ versucht aber es funktioniert nicht, hoffe auf Hilfe. (Hab leider keine Ahung von Blasc^^)

Tante Ädith sagt dasses etz geht

Trozdem danke ;-)


----------



## Cayetana (10. September 2008)

hallo!

also bei mir ist es so, das nur einer meiner chars grundsätzlich nicht trasferiert wird, und zwar meine hexe. alle anderen charakterdaten sind da, sogar die meiner jüngeren chars. liegt das vielleicht am hexen-addon (necrosis)? verträgt sich das nicht mit blasc? ich habe die aktuelle version, aber es funzt trozdem nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (10. September 2008)

Cayetana schrieb:


> liegt das vielleicht am hexen-addon (necrosis)?



Da kann ich dich beruhigen, es liegt nicht an einem anderen AddOn sondern zur Zeit nur daran, dass an der Datenbank viel gewerkelt wird.
Die Daten kommen an, werden auch zwischengespeichert aber noch nicht verwendet. Aber keine Sorge, die Daten sind nicht verloren sondern werden nur später hinzugefügt.


----------



## Flathunter (20. September 2008)

was mich nur wunder das bei mir zumindestens die bosskills regelmäßig aktualliesirt werden. wenn ich irgend wo einen boss kille ist der kill am nächsten tag in meiner statistik. bei meienen freund die sich blasc erst vor ein paar wochen zu gelegt haben ist bis heute kein kill regestriert.


----------



## Vardash (24. September 2008)

offenbar is da mehr im argen..

mein hexer bekommt die ganzen low-inis bosse nicht gutgeschrieben..obwohl is fast öfter bin als in anderen inis *immer dieses ziehen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hab vor 2 tagen zum testen mal alle 4 teile gemacht nix is nur herod wird angezeigt..aber der steht ja schon ewig in meiner liste..bei meinem dudu nicht besser war vor 2 wochen täglich mehrfach als tank im kloster, immer komplette runs..aber nur 3 bosskils drinnen stehen..dabei waren es bestimmt 20..

das solltet ihr mal überprüfen

mfg vardash..

p.s.: mir gehts dabei net darum um zu prahlen: "schaut was ich kann"..sondern darum das wenn man so eine funktion anbietet..sollte sie auch korrekt funktionieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jierdan (26. September 2008)

bei mir geht seit Sonntag GAR nix mehr... keine lvl ups, keine Bosskills, keine Itemupdates

Schade... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jay666 (26. September 2008)

Hi Ihrs, ja ich nochmal...

Hatte auch ständig dieses Problem mit dem Profiler. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab mir heute mal die Mühe gemacht alles zu löschen.   BLASC deinstalliert, alles was mit buffed oder BLASC zu tun hatte gelöscht.    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   (auch per Hand gesucht und so)

Im Account-Ordner im Programme ordner halt alles was wo gab.   Neuinstallation.   Sieh an, es geht jetzt von beiden Rechnern...    Aber meine Bosskills fehlen leider, hoffe das auch das jetzt wieder funzen sollte.

So gesehen läufts mit der Aktualisierung wieder ganz gut, auch bei mehreren Accs.

HF und guten Loot InGame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BoGxer (3. Oktober 2008)

Grüße,

auf Grund einer Namensänderung (Diarrhöra --> Nyxx), sehe ich meine Orc-Schurkin zweimal bei mybuffed in meiner Übersicht. Desweiteren ist mir aufgefallen, dass meine Ausrüstung / Fertigkeiten / Ruf usw. übertragen worden.

Leider ist dies bei meinem Bosskill-Counter nicht der Fall. Kann man diesen Fehler korrigieren bwz. die Kills übertragen?

Ich mags gern übersichtlich...


----------



## Maschky (5. Oktober 2008)

hi liebe community-manager (oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) ...

hab das prob, dass mein eigentlicher main-char net übertragen wird... also der char wird nichtmal in meiner charakterliste aufgeführt, dafür aber alle anderen kleinen chars. warum also mein main net ??

greez maschky


----------



## Tosoomar (5. Oktober 2008)

Servus BLASCsupport (falls man das so nennen darf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ),

ich habe ein Problem beim Charupload festgestellt.

3% vorm Vashj-Kill ist mein Rechner abgeschmiert und BLASC hat den Kill nicht erkannt :/

Nach anschließendem Login ins Game konnte ich die "nette" Dame dann auch um die Loots erleichtern (unter anderem die Phiole).

Bitte den Kill in meiner Statistik nachtragen, Inhalt des Inventars meines Chars "Shiro" kann betrachtet werden (Phiole ist unter verbrauchbar zu finden [warum auch immer da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

])

Direktlink zur Charseite: http://wow.buffed.de/?c=3315809

Danke für die Mühen und einen angenehmen Sonntag noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß,
Shiro of Sen'jin


----------



## Blutschatten (6. Oktober 2008)

Ich hätte ja ne Email geschrieben,aber klappt nicht....
This is the Postfix program at host fmmailgate01.web.de. I'm sorry to have to inform you that your message could not be delivered to one or more recipients. It's attached below. For further assistance, please send mail to <postmaster> If you do so, please include this problem report. You can delete your own text from the attached returned message. The Postfix program <info@buffed.de>: host smtpgw.computec.de[212.123.108.1] said: 550-This email was rejected because it violates our security policy 550 ?Found unwanted words in body: MONEY, offer, money, money, money, sum (in reply to end of DATA command) Hallo ich hab BLASC in der neusten Version installiert bekomme meine Chars aber nicht hochgeladen, obwohl Blasc scheinbar schon Daten sendet....hmmm
Überprüft bitte, ob euer BLASC2 auf dem aktuellsten Stand ist  Version 2.5.13.244
* Überprüft, dass für die gewünschten Charaktere auch das Addon &#8222;BLASCProfiler" in World of Warcraft aktiviert ist. (gelbes Häkchen) denke doch dass ich das gemacht hab bin mir aber nicht sicher,  wo ist der Knopf?
* Stellt sicher, dass die korrekten Einstellungen für die gewünschten Charaktere in den BLASC2-Charaktereinstellungen auch abgehakt sind. sollte so sein
* Wartet 10 Minuten bis maximal eine Stunde nach dem Charupload ob alle Daten übertragen wurden. hab ich ganze Nacht
Auf meiner Seite erscheint folgende "Fehlermeldung":
Caught Exception:
Zend_Controller_Dispatcher_Exception
Invalid controller specified (getbuffed)
in /var/www/packages/ZendFramework-1.5.0/library/Zend/Controller/Dispatcher/Standard.php(249)
Backtrace:
 3: Front.php(914)            Zend_Controller_Dispatcher_Standard->dispatch(Zend_Controller_Request_Http, Zend_Controller_Response_Http)
 2: bootstrap.php(141)        Zend_Controller_Front->dispatch()
 1: index.php(51)             require_once("/var/www/m")

Ich fürchte ich hab das ding komplett falsch installiert oder sonst was in meiner vergeigt.....


tja dann Danke erst mal und ich finde das Blasc-log Verzeichniss nicht.........
Rainer 

das is die Blasc.toc:
## Interface: 20400
## Title: BLASC Profiler
## Author: Crowley
## Notes: Exports character data for getbuffed.com
## Notes-deDE: Exportiert Charakter-Informationen für buffed.de
## SavedVariables: BLASCProfile
## Version: 2.8.4
BLASCProfiler.xml


----------



## Uliblue (9. Oktober 2008)

hallo.

mein problem ist folgendes:

nach den char transfer von pve server auf pvp aktuallisiert mein blasc nicht mehr.
in den einstellungen bei blasc steht mein char auf den neuen server, aber hier auf der
mybuffed seite steht er immernoch auf den alten server und das lvl usw aktuallisiert sich auch net.
wollte gerne eine neue signatur mit den char machen.
woran kann das liegen?
hab auch blasc neu geladen hat auch nichts geholfen.
vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen.

vielen dank im vorraus


----------



## Flathunter (16. Oktober 2008)

da blasc ja nun nicht mehr die addons aktuallisier da sie sich ja wohl nun mit Curse zusammengetahn haben wenn ich das in den foren so lese, würde mich nun nur noch interessieren ob die char datenbanken noch weiterhin gepflegt werden oder nicht, sprich rezepte, bosskills u.s.w . und ob das ingame toll blascrafter auch noch weiter aktuallisiert wird oder ob man das nun löschen kann weil es nicht mehr supportet wird. währe nett wenn sich dazu mal ein Admin oder Mod hier melden würde, thx im vorraus.


----------



## Omnigore (20. Oktober 2008)

jup, mich würde auch interessieren, ob das Blasc-Tool weiter unterstützt wird, fand das ganz nett mit seinen Funktionen. Da der Patch mittlerweile 5 Tage alt ist, wäre eine Meldung zur Zukunft der Blasc-Softw. ganz angebracht.

For the Alliance


----------



## Screen (20. Oktober 2008)

Politisch Korekte Antwort /an:
Ich schließe mich meinem beiden vorrednern an!
Politisch Korekte Antwort /aus.

ja also ich fand BLASC auch immer ne feine Sache, habe ich auch gern angeben wenn ich mich zum beispiel bie einer Gilde beworben habe, da sie mein Equip staus einsehen konnten(ja ich weis Arselna) wie auch Talente und Fähigkeiten(ja auch dies ist im Arsenal) und solche schöne sache wie Bosskills, oder später dann auch im spiel verbrachte zeit, falls es mal einer ganz genau wissen wollte.

Wird Blasc jetzt auf Curse umgeschrieben oder wird die ganze Geschichte jetzt auf Eis gelegt?

Erbitte eine Antwort von oben

mfg und noch ein schönen Abend
Scryn aka Jens


----------



## Kapuzenmann (21. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir lässt sichs starten, aber der Char upload funzt net...


----------



## Kapuzenmann (21. Oktober 2008)

Doppelpost


----------



## Tayé (22. Oktober 2008)

Ich hätt da auch ma ne frage zu dem BlascProfiler muss man den extra runterladen oder is der in dem Blasc Hauptordner automatisch mit drin ??
Ich mein wenn ich rechtsklick auf das Blasc symbol inner Taskleiste mache kann ich zwar ansagen "Charakterdaten übertragen" aber da passiert nicht wirklich viel ausser das kurz nen Bild erscheint (so als wenn er was updatet) und denn wieder verschwindet das war dann die ganze Aktion. 
Ich hab auch irgendwie schon nach dem Profiler gesucht aber niy gefunden o0 (könnte an der Uhrzeit liegen xD "5:45") 

Nen paar gescheite antworten währen nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheFallenAngel999 (22. Oktober 2008)

Also er funzt zum Teil wieder, ich hab die neue Waffe meiens Main und ein Lvl meines Twinks angezeugt, aber die ganzen Bosskills seit Freitag letzter Woche sind alle nicht drauf. Sind die Daten noch wo zwischengespeichert und werden nachträglich übertragen oder sind die jett verloren.

 Was ich mich auch schon Frage ist, wie sieht es mit WotLK aus? Sind dafür schon die nächsten Boss-Kills vorbeireitet ? Und wird jetzt die Statistik über alte Naxx rausgenommen (würde ich schade finden) ?


----------



## Bondini (24. Oktober 2008)

also der blasc 2.5 funktioniert nicht richtig

habe heute noch mal deinstalliert dann nochmal startholem durchgequestet , aslo den Balnazzar erfasst das tool nicht
bitte mal in meinem charakter bondini von baelgun nachtragen 

danke

achja im toc steht version: 2.8.4

bondini


----------



## dannyl2912 (24. Oktober 2008)

Bondini schrieb:


> also der blasc 2.5 funktioniert nicht richtig
> 
> habe heute noch mal deinstalliert dann nochmal startholem durchgequestet , aslo den Balnazzar erfasst das tool nicht
> bitte mal in meinem charakter bondini von baelgun nachtragen
> ...




Wenn die das machen würden, ich habe auch noch etliche, die teilweise mit Erfolgen belegt werden können. Einfach noch mal killen und hoffen, dass es danach geht.

Das was mich mehr stören würde ist, dass durch einen WoW-Error die Daten in der BLASCProfiler.lua ziemlich unbrauchbar geworden sind. Gestern wieder Brutalus und Kalecgos gelegt und auch wieder nicht eingetragen, wie die Woche zuvor auch schon.


----------



## Balindir (27. Oktober 2008)

Seit dem der WoWAceUpdater nicht mehr geht, kann ja offensichtlich auch blasc nicht mehr updaten. Nun, das ist ärgerlich aber wohl nicht so einfach zu ändern. Ärgerlich ist nur, das mir jetzt jeden Tag von Blasc mitgeteilt wird, welche AddOns er updaten möchte. Jeden Tag die gleichen, logisch. Irgendwie nervt das schon, da er ja nicht wirklich was machen kann.
Nun gibt es da wohl zwei Möglichkeiten.
1. Ihr nehmt diesen Programmpunkt raus
2. Ihr baut selbst sowas wie den WoWAceUpdater mit den Files auf euren Servern

Ihr packt das schon, hauptsache es dauert nicht so lange wie bei Attumen der Jäger.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Balindir


----------



## Ocian (27. Oktober 2008)

Balindir schrieb:


> Ärgerlich ist nur, das mir jetzt jeden Tag von Blasc mitgeteilt wird, welche AddOns er updaten möchte.



Übergangslösung für dich, damit du nicht mehr vom PopUp genervt wirst. Deaktiviere das Blasc-AddOn-Updater-PlugIn in der Pluginverwaltung


----------



## Odis74 (28. Oktober 2008)

Übergangslösung?

Ui klingt als ob es doch noch weiter geht.
Das wäre doch mal nen Anlass zum Feiern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Allerdings hab ich mittlerweile mehrere Probs was Bosskills betrifft. Die werden im BT und Hyjal Teilweise garnicht mehr erfasst. 
Es steht zumindest nix mehr da. Egal wir warten auf das kommende Update. 
Werden eigentlich auch die  Items mal angepasst? Irgendwie stimmen die auch nicht mehr wirklich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber wir vertrauen auf Eure Arbeit...
Es wäre ja nen Traum wenn das alles pünktlich zur Erweiterung fertig wird.

In dem Sinne....


----------



## Odis74 (29. Oktober 2008)

Guten Morgen,

mal ein Glückwunsch an Euch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das gestrige Update brachte einiges zum Vorschein. Endlich geht einiges wieder. Ob Attumen jetzt korrekt gewertet wird kann ich
erst morgen Abend sagen.
Bosskills ala Hyjal und BT werden mittlerweile wieder Angezeigt und gewertet.

Danke für dieses Update....


----------



## Platus (29. Oktober 2008)

Hallöchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Irgendwie hab ich seit geraumer zeit ein problem, dass bei mir immer wieder da steht "BlascProfiler" ist nicht aktive.

Ich hab schon paar leute aus meinem umfeld ( gilde ect. ) gefragt, aber die können mir da auch nicht helfen.

Hat von euch einer einen tip   hab ich vieleicht einen hacken oder irgenwas anderes vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## ZAM (29. Oktober 2008)

Odis74 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> mal ein Glückwunsch an Euch.
> 
> ...



Die vermissten Bosse in den Bosskills sind nicht gefixt - wir überarbeiten den Profiler aber grad komplett.
Grund für die Nicht-Erfassung waren Änderungen an IDs der Bosse und dem Interface von WoW.


----------



## Marakesh2k5 (30. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab das Problem das meine neu angelegten Items zwar irgendwann nach paar Tagen im Profil angezeigt werden, aber die neuen Kills kommen irgendwie nicht mehr

Dann hab ihc noch was Problem dass Blasc wohl die Kills bei den Eredar Twins falsch verrechnet ..

Killt man Sacrolash zuerst bekommt aber alythess nicht down wird es dennoch als kill angerechnet somit hab ich nun 4 mal eredar twins down o0

Muru wird auch nicht angegeben dass ich ihn down habe ebensowenig wie Kil Jaeden (jaja spart euch die sprüche , ich hab ihn down .. blubb)


So öhm .. werden die irgendwann noch nachträglich dazu getragen wenn das ganze überarbeitet ist ? oder kill ich die dinger jetzt die ganze zeit und mein Status bleibt nachwievor das ich nur die Twins down habe ? o0


----------



## Orrosh (30. Oktober 2008)

weils oben angesprochen wurde .. Attumen wurde gestern bei mir nicht gewertet, der Rest schon.


----------



## Xandars (30. Oktober 2008)

hoffe mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bei mir fehlen mindestens 40 kills jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vipern (31. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir wird Attumen auch nie gezählt. Habe den mittlerweile auch bestimmt schon 8 mal gekillt. Gibt es möglichkeiten wenigstens ein Kill nachzutragen?


----------



## Flathunter (31. Oktober 2008)

wie schaut es den jetzt mit /blascrafter aus ??? bei jedem start sagt der mir zwar mittlerweile das es eine datenbank gibt die geladen wird, was am anfang nicht der fall war, aber sobald ich blascrafter in game aufrufen will gibt es nur eine fehlermeldung, das fenster öffnet sich aber es ist alles leer :/


----------



## Gothic_1234 (1. November 2008)

halllo

bei mein Main char werden 2 Rüssi teile nicht mehr angezeigt , die man seid dem Event bekommt , ich habe mir 30 der runen erfarmt und mir die Schulter und die Handschuhe geholt seid dem fehlen die vollkommen -.-  kann es sein das die in der Blasc datenbank nicht vorhanden sind ?????? sieht halt sehr blöd aus wenn man 2 weisse solts hat bitte um fixen pls


----------



## *Darksider* (1. November 2008)

Hallo

Ich finds auch super, dass der Blascclient wieder funktioniert, allerdings wird mein Equip nicht geupdatet, ebensowenig wie Levelvortschritte, bei meinem Twink. Wär super, wenn ihr da noch ne Lösung fändet.^^


----------



## Megamage (1. November 2008)

*Darksider* schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich finds auch super, dass der Blascclient wieder funktioniert, allerdings wird mein Equip nicht geupdatet, ebensowenig wie Levelvortschritte, bei meinem Twink. Wär super, wenn ihr da noch ne Lösung fändet.^^



Bei mir auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agrimor (2. November 2008)

Das ist so ne Sache mit der Datenbank. Ich schätze mal, dass erst ab bzw. kurz nach Erscheinen des Addons alles wieder richtig läuft.


----------



## Ollimua (3. November 2008)

Bei ir wird trotz neuester Version leider immer noch kein Bosskill gewertet seit dem Patch. Außerdem passieren keine Equipupdates im Profil. Bringt das komplettte neuinstallieren vielleicht etwas?


----------



## Xunila (3. November 2008)

Bei mir tauchen bei zwei Charakteren völlig falsche Zahlen auf: Jeweils ein Eintrag steht auf 11, obwohl die Zahlen 1 bzw. 3 richtig wären. Und diese Werte standen vor wenigen Tagen auch noch in der Datenbank. Allerdings habe ich beide Bosse am Wochenende gelegt.


----------



## AmigaLink (3. November 2008)

Bei mir werden seit ein paar Tagen die Charakterdaten nicht aktualisiert, seit dem 3.0.2er Patch geht der BLASC-Crafter nicht mehr und die Bosskills sind schon seit mindestens 6 Monaten absolut unzuverlässig.


----------



## joshivince (3. November 2008)

Ja, die Bosskills funken bei mir auch nicht^^
Hab Maggi erst einmal gelegt. Jetzt steht ne 11 drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja... schade.


----------



## ZAM (3. November 2008)

Über die Bosskills würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen - das schaut in Zukunft etwas anders aus. :-)


----------



## joshivince (3. November 2008)

Wie denn? xD


----------



## Thoralfus (3. November 2008)

nunja ich finde es nur lusitg  

das ich  die mutter  und den rat nicht gelegt habe aber dafür illidan 3 x 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da sind wohl ein paar bytes verrutscht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 denn ich hab jeden nur ein mal gelegt


----------



## Waldman (4. November 2008)

Was heisst denn Zukunft, wir haben heute Dank Blizz-Nerf Illi gelegt und krieg das Loch bei den Bosskills nicht gefüllt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lichtdrachin (5. November 2008)

ich find das mittlerweile nicht mehr lustig ... und äußere mich das erste Mal nun auch mal dazu ...

das Thema der nicht erfassten Bosskills zieht sich seit Monaten durch (siehe Datum Threadbeginn und das war nicht mal der Anfang der Probleme ^^).

Und jetzt aber dann die Knaller-Ankündigung: Das schaut in Zukunft etwas anders aus!

Zurückschauend auf jegliche (nicht gehaltene) Versprechungen und Ankündigungen diesbezüglich und aus meiner Sicht eher veräppelnden Tipps immer wieder die Versionen abzugleichen etc. zieht man doch langsam das Fazit:
Buffed ist nicht interessiert in diesem Punkt der Community und seinen Nutzern dort Abhilfe zu schaffen!

Oder wie man soll man das bewerten wenn ein Problem seit einem Jahr vorliegt und nichts als Absichtserklärungen und Vertröstungen kommen???

Die Addons läßt man mittlerweile eh schon von der (sorry, besseren) Konkurrenz updaten, was bleibt hier noch bzgl. Blasc ??

Blizzard reagierte schon selber und baute zumindest die Endbosskillerfassung direkt ins Game ein.

Es wird eine Community nur  noch bleiben mit Forum wie es auch genügend Konkurrenten hat.

Die Gesamtbewertung für Buffed fällt von Tag zu Tag immer schlechter aus ...

schade ...


----------



## Penunzius (5. November 2008)

/absolute signed


----------



## TheFallenAngel999 (5. November 2008)

Der Blasc-Crafter hört nicht mehr auf meine letzten erfassten Bosse zu übertragen^^

 Jedesmals wenn ich online gehen habe ich einen Boss-Kill mehr in meinen SSC Bossen die ich erst einmal habe Kara Bossen, Hakkar (4x)

 Und wenn es anders aussieht was ist mit den Daten dann. Wird die Statistik bei den Boss-Kills dann wenigstens mal richtig sein


----------



## Angelxxx (5. November 2008)

Also das Problem mit dem Upload bzw. der Aktualisierung der Char-Daten hab ich nicht, ich versuch seit Tagen meinProfil-Bild zu aktualisieren, allerdings ohne Erfolg, angezeigt wird es mir zwar bei meinen Einstellungen, allerdings nicht auf meiner Page  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pfälzi (6. November 2008)

Es geschehen schon seltsame Dinge XD.
Hab gestern Maggi u Gruul je EIN mal gekillt, nach dem ausloggen und chardaten übertragen hatte ich ihn ZWEI mal gekillt. Naja, warum auch nicht, hab ich wohl einmal verpasst als ich kurz afklo war:-). 
Heut morgen hatte ich die beiden Bosse dann DREI mal gelegt. 
Soll ich jetzt zum Arzt gehn und mal überprüfen lassen was ich nachts mache, dachte eigentlich ich schlafe!!
Oder schreib ich jetzt ein Ticket an nen GM mit folgendem Text:
Lieber guter Blizzard Mitarbeiter, ich hätt gern ein Problem!! Mir fehlen einige Hero-Marken? Die sind wohl irgenwie verloren gegangen, hab Maggi und Gruul 3 mal gelegt ( Laut BLASC) aber nur für einmal Marken bekommen! Wären sie so nett und wenn es ihre Zeit erlaubt mir die fehlenden Marken gut zu schreiben, DANKE!!


Mittlerweile frage ich mich für was ich den Blasc überhaupt noch nutze?  Funktioniert wann er will, Daten werden aktuallisiert nach Lust und Laune, oder auch gar nicht. wenn dann mal übertragen und aktuallisiert wird hat men einen boss doppelt und dreifach gelegt.

Schade, fand den BLASC eigentlich recht nützlich, da man ne Zusammenfassung und übersicht seiner Chars hatte. 

Ich warte jetzt noch das Addon ab, seh mir die Sache danach noch 4 Wochen an, sollte sich nichts ändern am BLASC wrid er von meiner Festplatte verschwinden.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Würde mich gerne mit manchen geistig duellieren, aber viele sind unbewaffnet!!


----------



## Colalight (6. November 2008)

Lichtdrachin schrieb:


> ich find das mittlerweile nicht mehr lustig ... und äußere mich das erste Mal nun auch mal dazu ...
> das Thema der nicht erfassten Bosskills zieht sich seit Monaten durch (siehe Datum Threadbeginn und das war nicht mal der Anfang der Probleme ^^).
> Und jetzt aber dann die Knaller-Ankündigung: Das schaut in Zukunft etwas anders aus!
> Zurückschauend auf jegliche (nicht gehaltene) Versprechungen und Ankündigungen diesbezüglich und aus meiner Sicht eher veräppelnden Tipps immer wieder die Versionen abzugleichen etc. zieht man doch langsam das Fazit:
> ...




Du hast vollkommen recht - seit vielen Monaten gibt es dieses Problem und so wie es ausschaut intressiert es niemanden.
hab schon seit Anfang des Jahres immer wieder Probleme mit Blasc - und kein Lösung bisher.
Momentan werden zu viele Bosse angezeigt - (TDM hero max 5 gemacht- bei Buffed steht 23 mal, BT, MH das gleiche Problem).
Wurde nur jedesmal als Idiot beschimpft wenn ich mich hier aufgeregt habe. Man sollte das gesamte Projekt ( Blasc) einstellen und endlich zugeben das man zu blöd zum schei... ist.

Es kann doch nicht sein das ein Problem über ein Jahr bekannt ist und viele Leute sich darüber ärgern und man bekommt nur irgend welche Beleidungen zu hörn jedoch auf keinen fall eine Lösung für  das Problem.

Jedesmal nur eine Aussage die man immer wieder hört: hast _*du*_ als Benutzer auch alles richtig installiert und auch alles richtig angeklickt??? Auf gut Deutsch möchte Buffed damit nur sagen - du bist sicher selber schuld das Blasc nicht funkt und es intressiert uns nicht.

Oder die Meldung von Buffed - Benutzt _*du*_ auch die aktuelle Version?

Was soll das bitte - ich werd doch noch wissen wie man ein Programm richtig installiert und ein paar Häcken setzen könnne.

Einfach nicht zu glauben - die bekommen das Problem über einem Jahr nicht in den Griff und _*wer ist schuld - du lieber Wow Zocker- nur du!!*_

Also regt euch nicht mehr auf  - Buffed kann nichts dafür - wir sind alle selber schuld.
Wir haben ja denn schrott nicht richtig installiert.

lg

joe

(ps.: sorry für den Sarkasmus)


----------



## Vestina (6. November 2008)

Moin!

Mein BLASC lief über Monate problemlos. Seit 3.02 nicht mehr. Der Talentbaum ist nicht angepasst und die Bösskills werden auch nicht mehr richtig gezählt. Und ärgert mich das? Nö!

Was mich eher wundert, sind die Flames gegenüber dem buffed-Team. Ihr solltet Euch bitte vor Augen halten, dass BLASC eine kostenlose Software ist, die von buffed als Service angeboten wird. Irgendwo in den AGB auf dieser Webseite steht sicherlich, das derlei Services unter keiner Garantie stehen oder so ähnlich. Vor allem nicht die Fortführung dieses Projects.

Blizzard hat mit dem Patch unter Garantie erheblich Änderungen an den LUA-Dateien vorgenommen, so dass eine Anpassung von BLASC ziemlich aufwendig ist. Unter Berücksichtigung, dass die Redaktion nicht nur aus Programmierern besteht, sollten die Ungeduldigem unter uns doch einfach mal tief durch atmen.

Gebt den Jungs die Zeit einen guten Job zu machen. Und denkt einfach mal daran, das BLASC nicht eine Voraussetzung für ein problemloses Funktionieren von WoW ist. ;-)


----------



## Agrimor (6. November 2008)

Warum gerade jetzt noch so geschimpft wird, wo das Team endlich mehrfach versichert hat, dass bereits intensiv an neuen Versionen gearbeitet wird, ist mir auch nicht ganz klar. Da haben mich die Monate des relativen Stillschweigens viel mehr geärgert...


----------



## Seeotter (6. November 2008)

Also für mich heisst es blasc erst später wieder zu installieren^^

kann man eigentlich seine charaktere auf buffed via armory updaten?


----------



## Tweety10317 (7. November 2008)

Hab neue version draufgespielt und nun   höhrt der garnicht mehr auf zu aktualisieren     boss kills z.b.  obwohl ich nicht in der inni war   gibs nen neuen zähler (tiefensumpf hero war ich insgesammt 3 mal   jetzt 12  ^^         mh   an was liegt das ^^


----------



## Gloin (7. November 2008)

Mir fehlen mittlweile 3 Kil'Jaeden Kills, da oben drüber sollte doch fein 100% stehn...


----------



## Raden1989 (8. November 2008)

Ich hab das problem das ich nicht mal einen meiner chars uploaden kann ! steht zwar immer wurde erfolgreich übertragen und sobald ich dann zu buffed wechesel ! steht dort ! noch keine chars hinzugefügt


----------



## Wenzel (8. November 2008)

Ausser leeren Versprechungen gibts bei Blasc anscheinend nix mehr. Wenn ich allein die letzten Wochen anschau, wo wir mit unseren Gildenneulingen wegen der Erfolgspunkte x mal Onyxa, MC; ZA, Flammenschlund usw. waren. Laut Blasc hab ich dort noch keinen einzigen Bosskill.


----------



## Ronja Räubertochter (8. November 2008)

Lol,

und bei mir wird alles doppelt und dreifach gezählt. Habe Zul Aman drei mal clear und habe  bis zu 19! Bosskills stehen, bei jedem einzelnen!

sieht zwar gut aus aber ....!


----------



## Palasami (8. November 2008)

Ich habe das in meinem Blasc stehen:

## Interface: 30000
## Title: BLASC Profiler
## Author: Crowley
## Notes: Exports character data for getbuffed.com
## Notes-deDE: Exportiert Charakter-Informationen für buffed.de
## SavedVariables: BLASCProfile
## Version: 2.9.0
BLASCProfiler.xml

Aber leider werden bei mir kein aktuellen Boss Kills angezeigt oder sonst was anderes.

Und bei ausloggen steht immer der Account meiner Freundin.

So habe dann Blasc runter geschmiessen und neu installiert, aber jetzt kann ich meine Buffed Accountdaten nicht eingeben,

da er immer falscher Benutzername und Passwort sagt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paradur (9. November 2008)

JUHU, ich hab heute gesehen, dass bei meinem Paladin endlich auch Attumen aus Kara erfasst wurde und dann ist mir aufgefallen, dass bei meiner Priesterin drinsteht, dass ich 11 mal in der Krypta war. Das stimmt aber auf keinen Fall. 
Kann ich da irgendwas machen?

MfG
  Paradur


----------



## kinilein (9. November 2008)

Seit einem bestimmten Datum, ich kann moment nicht sagen welches, zählen bei mir die Bosskills immer wieder neu. So hab ich z.b. mittlerweile 13 Archimonde Kills auf meinem Konto, dabei ist es aber eigentlich nur einer... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, ich find es echt schade, das Buffed nicht schaffst, das Addon richtig ans laufen zu bringen...
Aber naja, es gibt ja auch schlimmeres 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, euch noch einen schönen Abend.


----------



## Laverna (9. November 2008)

hallo ich hab das problem das bei mir nichts hoch geladen wird noch nicht mal meine charakter bei mybuffed das einziege was er immer hochläd ist den account von meinem lebensgefährten kann es sein das das mit der gleichen leitung zusammen hängt wir gehen über einen router rein also eine ip für beide 

ich bekomme noch nicht mal seine daten ausm blasc raus obwohl ich den wie oft deinstaliert habe 

lg laverna


----------



## Largo Valaxtex (10. November 2008)

das mit dem boss-kill anzeige is ja gut und schön. aber
wenn der bei Kara netagroll als 6 mal gekillt anzeigt und ich erst ein mal drin war, dann stimmt da was nicht. wiso zeigt der mir bei meinem 70er die meisten bosse doppelt und dreifach an, wenn ich die alle erst ein mal gekillt hab?

Außerdem werden meine Handschuhe und Hose vin der Agatumdämerung nicht angezeigt. sonst habt ihr doch auch immer gleich alle Event gegenstände in der Datenbank, wiso die nicht?


----------



## Shaktimaran (12. November 2008)

gut ich hab jetzt nur die letzten 2 seiten angeschaut, und das problem mit den zigfachen bosskills hab ich jedenfalls auch.

ein anderes problem hat meine schamanin aber auch noch, im autoblog tauchen immer alchimie-rezepte auf, die sie jetzt angeblich könnte. hat die heimlich umgelernt? eigentlich sollt sie kürschner/lederer sein ...


----------



## Ronnydee (14. November 2008)

Shaktimaran schrieb:


> gut ich hab jetzt nur die letzten 2 seiten angeschaut, und das problem mit den zigfachen bosskills hab ich jedenfalls auch.
> 
> ein anderes problem hat meine schamanin aber auch noch, im autoblog tauchen immer alchimie-rezepte auf, die sie jetzt angeblich könnte. hat die heimlich umgelernt? eigentlich sollt sie kürschner/lederer sein ...




nun scheint es wohl garkeine bosskill stats mehr zu geben !!!

echt schade


----------



## vipern (14. November 2008)

Ronnydee schrieb:


> nun scheint es wohl garkeine bosskill stats mehr zu geben !!!
> 
> echt schade



das  finde ich auch


----------



## Ronny2505 (14. November 2008)

Denke mal das wird wieder dazukommen..
Stand wo anders drin das immer mal was dazugeschalten wird.
Viele Funktionen von der alten Seite fehlen ja auch noch


----------



## birne68 (15. November 2008)

bei mir ist es ja nich nur das die chars nicht uploadet werden auch ingame der crafter zeigt absolut null an. ich kann zwar das fenster auf machen aber da steht nix drinne.

da dies der letzte grund war warum ich das tool hatte werde ich es nun entfernen und lediglich noch wegen quests mal auf der site vorbei schauen.
ist zwar schade aber nur um zu wissen wie lange ich die games zocke brauche ich das nicht.


----------



## Blanche (17. November 2008)

Bei mir werden keine Daten hochgeladen und der manuelle Upload funktioniert seit ca.2 Wochen auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Bexor (18. November 2008)

Bei mir funktioniert in letzter Zeit der Autoblog nicht mehr, obwohl es aktiviert ist und die Charaktere ordnungsgemäß upgeloaded werden.


----------



## trumar (18. November 2008)

Bexor schrieb:


> Bei mir funktioniert in letzter Zeit der Autoblog nicht mehr, obwohl es aktiviert ist und die Charaktere ordnungsgemäß upgeloaded werden.


dito.


----------



## 1stBaron (18. November 2008)

trumar schrieb:


> dito.


dito.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellee (21. November 2008)

ich habe genau das selbe problem. die charakter sind alle geladen. aber der autoblog funzt überhaupt nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarklessDurotan (21. November 2008)

Hey ich wollte mal wissen wie ich meinen Charakter auf die buffed seite bekomme???


----------



## Frankyb (22. November 2008)

Ellee schrieb:


> ich habe genau das selbe problem. die charakter sind alle geladen. aber der autoblog funzt überhaupt nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dito

Auch bei mir geht das nicht mehr.
Auch werden Daten garnicht oder falsch angezeigt..


Was ist denn da los bei euch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nowinchki (23. November 2008)

Bei mir werden die ganzen Charaktere etc. nicht geuploadet -.- 
Die Addons konnte ich aber aktualisieren und wenn ich WoW beende meint BLASC immer, dass die Charaktere erfolgreich geuploadet worden sind.


----------



## Rookie (25. November 2008)

Bexor schrieb:


> Bei mir funktioniert in letzter Zeit der Autoblog nicht mehr, obwohl es aktiviert ist und die Charaktere ordnungsgemäß upgeloaded werden.



dito

chars werden zwar aktualisiert, aber der autoblog macht keine anstalten
soweit ich mich erinnern kann hat das in den tagen um wotlk-release angefangen


----------



## Homer4President (25. November 2008)

im großen und ganzen läuft alles. upload funzt, aktualität ist auch okay. allerdings sind die bosskills verschwunden. hab nicht mal nen registerreiter dafür.
das bei allen chars.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## synaptic1337 (26. November 2008)

irgendwie lädt bei mir immer nur 2 chars hoch ... (ja alle sind markiert im blasc ^^)
würd mal gern wieder meinen mainchar hier sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackFlyDevil (29. November 2008)

Nabend,
meine chars werden auch nicht neu geupt meine magierin is nicht mehr auf das lvl was im mein Profil steht sondern schon 54 

der sagt mir auch nicht mehr das alle mein chars ERFLOGREICH hochgeladen wurden sind ;O(

## Interface: 30000
## Title: BLASC Profiler
## Author: Crowley
## Notes: Exports character data for getbuffed.com
## Notes-deDE: Exportiert Charakter-Informationen für buffed.de
## SavedVariables: BLASCProfile
## Version: 2.9.0
BLASCProfiler.xml

das steht bei mir 

wäre nett wen mir mal jemand sagen könnte was ich wie ich es hin bekomme das meine char wieder auf den neusten stand in mein Profil erscheinen 


danke lg

****ICH *****


----------



## Mademoiselle (30. November 2008)

ganz schlau werde ich aus dem artikel nicht.
denn mir und ein paar anderen freunden werden keine chars mehr aktualisiert, keine rüstungsteile, bosskills und so weiter werden auch nicht hoch geladen.
wir haben die neuste version vom blasc drauf aber nix funktioniert.
währe net wenn sich jemand melden könnte


----------



## halloween20 (1. Dezember 2008)

nachdem mein char auch längere zeit net aktualisiert wurde, hab ich mal spaßeshalber blasc beendet und neu gestartet... siehe da es geht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bislang hab ich blasc immer mit win startet lassen... hab das nun mal ausgestellt und startet nun blasc seperat... mal schaun ob sich dann was ändert in zukunft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Adrinator (1. Dezember 2008)

Hi ho!

Bei mir wird gar kein Charakter hochgeladen. Es wird zwar nach dem beenden angezeigt das da irgendwas rübergeschickt wird aber ankommen tut da nix. Da fragt man sich doch gleich: Was soll das? Mach ic da was flasch?

Der Adrinator


----------



## BlackFlyDevil (1. Dezember 2008)

@halloween20:
ich denke mal nicht das es was damit zu tun hat ob es nun jetzt mit win oda ohne win gestartet wird ^^ 
aber ich versuche es auch mal ^^ 

Blasc Bendet ~ Mal gucken die tage was kommt ^^


aber ich denke mehr es liegt bei BUffed das Problem 

vieleicht schaut ja mal jemand von buffed hier rein und klärt uns mal auf ^^


----------



## halloween20 (1. Dezember 2008)

obs direkt damit zu tuen hat kann ich auch net sagen.
ist halt meine Beobachtung das, solange blasc beim starten des pc´s gleich mit geladen wird, es im späteren verlauf nicht funktioniert mit dem char upload.
jetzt. wo ich es im nachhinein starte, klapt es.


----------



## BlackFlyDevil (1. Dezember 2008)

halloween20 schrieb:


> obs direkt damit zu tuen hat kann ich auch net sagen.
> ist halt meine Beobachtung das, solange blasc beim starten des pc´s gleich mit geladen wird, es im späteren verlauf nicht funktioniert mit dem char upload.
> jetzt. wo ich es im nachhinein starte, klapt es.





da stimmt ich dir voll und ganz zu 
das klappt wirklich 

also leute macht das so wie HALLOWEEN20 der hat es auch hin bekommen dank sein tipp leuft es auch bei mir jetzt ordentlich ich denke mal das mein Profil morgen oda nacher wieder in ordnung ist ^^

danke dir Halloween20  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (1. Dezember 2008)

BlackFlyDevil schrieb:


> da stimmt ich dir voll und ganz zu
> das klappt wirklich
> 
> also leute macht das so wie HALLOWEEN20 der hat es auch hin bekommen dank sein tipp leuft es auch bei mir jetzt ordentlich ich denke mal das mein Profil morgen oda nacher wieder in ordnung ist ^^
> ...



Mh - interessantes Problem. Das werde ich entsprechend mal weiterleiten.


----------



## halloween20 (1. Dezember 2008)

scheint wohl so zu sein das irgendwo in der Autostart Funktion nen Stolperstein is, der blasc dazu bringt nicht richtig zu laufen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElMeNdOzA (2. Dezember 2008)

Mal sehen obs Hilft, der Karteireiter mit den Boss Kills is aber auch weg, oder bin ich blind?


----------



## ZAM (2. Dezember 2008)

ElMeNdOzA schrieb:


> Mal sehen obs Hilft, der Karteireiter mit den Boss Kills is aber auch weg, oder bin ich blind?



Is momentan noch weg. Es fehlen ein paar Einstellungsmöglichkeiten. Wir wollten die neue Datenbank nicht mit ner vollen Char-Liste launchen - d.h. alles was vorher einstellbar war, soll auch weiterhin einstellbar bleiben. Niemand möchte gern unerwünscht Bankfach und Inventar einblenden beispielsweise. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElMeNdOzA (2. Dezember 2008)

Klingt einleuchtend. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vipern (2. Dezember 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Is momentan noch weg. Es fehlen ein paar Einstellungsmöglichkeiten. Wir wollten die neue Datenbank nicht mit ner vollen Char-Liste launchen - d.h. alles was vorher einstellbar war, soll auch weiterhin einstellbar bleiben. Niemand möchte gern unerwünscht Bankfach und Inventar einblenden beispielsweise.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Werden eigentlich die ganzen Bosskills schon im Hintergrund gezählt?


----------



## ZAM (2. Dezember 2008)

vipern schrieb:


> Werden eigentlich die ganzen Bosskills schon im Hintergrund gezählt?



Ja...vom Achievement-System. Das hochzählen von Bosskills ist fehleranfällig - Achievements zeigen zwar nicht exakt jeden Boss, aber geben den Fortschritt wieder. Ich bastel das System nicht und bin grad nicht ganz sicher, ob Bosse auch in den spielinternen Statistiken geführt werden - aber das ist alles auslesbar und sicherer als eine manuelle Bosskill-Erkennung.


----------



## IG88 (18. Dezember 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ja...vom Achievement-System. Das hochzählen von Bosskills ist fehleranfällig - Achievements zeigen zwar nicht exakt jeden Boss, aber geben den Fortschritt wieder. Ich bastel das System nicht und bin grad nicht ganz sicher, ob Bosse auch in den spielinternen Statistiken geführt werden - aber das ist alles auslesbar und sicherer als eine manuelle Bosskill-Erkennung.



Es hat nichts mit der Autostart-Funktion zu tun. Ich starte BLASC grundsätzlich nur im nachhinein und nicht beim booten und habe die gleich Fehler bzw. Probleme wie die anderen User auch, was die Autoblog-Funktion betrifft.


----------



## Bighorn (20. Dezember 2008)

So muß ich auch mal was zu schreiben.

Seit Lichking hat bei mir der Charupload auch nicht funktioniert. 
Seit Anfang der Woche gehts wieder allerdings fehlerhaft. Mein Krieger ist Schwertschmied. Im Autoblog werden allerdings Sachen angezeigt die den Rüstungsschmieden sowie den anderen Waffengattungen vorenthalten sind.
Also mal eben auf dem Profil schauen "Kann der was für mich schmieden" is nicht mehr weil ein totales Chaos herrscht.


----------



## halloween20 (21. Dezember 2008)

Bighorn schrieb:


> So muß ich auch mal was zu schreiben.
> 
> Seit Lichking hat bei mir der Charupload auch nicht funktioniert.
> Seit Anfang der Woche gehts wieder allerdings fehlerhaft. Mein Krieger ist Schwertschmied. Im Autoblog werden allerdings Sachen angezeigt die den Rüstungsschmieden sowie den anderen Waffengattungen vorenthalten sind.
> Also mal eben auf dem Profil schauen "Kann der was für mich schmieden" is nicht mehr weil ein totales Chaos herrscht.





problem scheint nun zu sein, das blasc, sobald man des berufsfenster eines anderen aus zB dem handels channel öffnet, dies als beruf des eigenen chars ausliest (wird ja dann auch so angezeigt in wow)

darum kann mein kürschner/lederer inzwischen verzaubern, schneidern, inschriftenkunde .......


----------



## Bighorn (21. Dezember 2008)

Also das Problem habe ich nicht.
Meine Fertigkeit beschränkt sich nur auf die gelernten Berufe. Allerdings kann mein Juwelen schleifender Twink mit nem Skill von 414 laut Buffed alle Steine schleifen.
Dies kann eventuell an AddOns wie AtlasLoot liegen oder einfach die Tatsache das blasc angeschaute Blaupausen beim Händler mit übernimmt.


edit:
So ein wenig getestet und siehe da es funktioniert wieder.
Sowohl Blasc als auch WoW muß man mit Vista als Admin starten. Blasc zudem nicht automatisch starten lassen.
Jetzt sind lediglich noch ein paar Epische Waffen beim schmieden eingetragen die da nicht hin gehören.


----------



## Buchmacher (29. Dezember 2008)

Bei mir zeigt der BLASSC Crafter nichts mehr an. Upload etc klappt alles.
2 Fehlermeldungen:
1)
Date: 2008-12-29 23:12:23
ID: 1
Error occured in: Global
Count: 1
Message: ..\FrameXML\UIDropDownMenu.lua line 834:
   attempt to index local 'frame' (a nil value)
Debug:
   [C]: ?
   ..\FrameXML\UIDropDownMenu.lua:834: UIDropDownMenu_SetText()
   BLASCrafter\BLASCrafter.lua:98:
      BLASCrafter\BLASCrafter.lua:93
   BLASCrafter\BLASCrafter.lua:124: BLASCCrafterSlotDropDown_OnLoad()
   [string "*:OnLoad"]:1:
      [string "*:OnLoad"]:1
AddOns:
  Swatter, v3.1.9 (<%codename%>)
  Atlas, v1.13.0
  AtlasBattlegrounds, v1.13.0
  AtlasDungeonLocs, v1.13.0
  AtlasOutdoorRaids, v1.13.0
  AtlasTransportation, v1.13.0
  AtlasLoot, v5.02.06
  AtlasLootFu, v1.2
  AucAdvanced, v5.1.3715 (SnaggleTooth)
  AucFilterBasic, v5.1.3715 (SnaggleTooth)
  AucFilterOutlier, v5.1.3715.2531
  AucMatchUndercut, v5.1.3715.2531
  AucStatClassic, v5.1.3715 (SnaggleTooth)
  AucStatHistogram, v5.1.3715 (SnaggleTooth)
  AucStatiLevel, v5.1.3715 (SnaggleTooth)
  AucStatPurchased, v5.1.3715 (SnaggleTooth)
  AucStatSales, v5.1.3715.2842
  AucStatSimple, v5.1.3715 (SnaggleTooth)
  AucStatStdDev, v5.1.3715 (SnaggleTooth)
  AucStatWOWEcon, v5.1.3715.2530
  AucUtilAHWindowControl, v5.1.3715.3311
  AucUtilAppraiser, v5.1.3715.2530
  AucUtilAskPrice, v5.1.3715.3175
  AucUtilAutoMagic, v5.1.3715.3142
  AucUtilCompactUI, v5.1.3715.2530
  AucUtilEasyBuyout, v5.1.3715.3583
  AucUtilItemSuggest, v5.1.3715.3108
  AucUtilPriceLevel, v5.1.3715.2545
  AucUtilScanButton, v5.1.3715.2530
  AucUtilScanFinish, v5.1.3715.2530
  AucUtilScanProgress, v5.1.3715.2530
  AucUtilSearchUI, v5.1.3715.3483
  AucUtilSimpleAuction, v5.1.3715.3708
  AucUtilVendMarkup, v5.1.3715.2530
  Babylonian, v5.1.DEV.130
  Bagnon, v1.6.9
  BagnonForever, v1.1.1
  BagnonTooltips, v
  Bartender4, v4.2.1
  BeanCounter, v5.1.3715 (SnaggleTooth)
  BigWigs, v2.0
  BLASCProfiler, v2.9.0
  BLASCrafter, v0.5.0
  Configator, v5.1.DEV.130
  DebugLib, v5.1.DEV.130
  EnhTooltip, v5.1.3715 (SnaggleTooth)
  FuBar, v
  SlideBar, v3.1.9 (<%codename%>)
  Stubby, v5.1.3715 (SnaggleTooth)
  (ck=628)

2)
Date: 2008-12-29 23:12:23
ID: 2
Error occured in: Global
Count: 1
Message: ..\FrameXML\UIDropDownMenu.lua line 809:
   attempt to index local 'frame' (a number value)
Debug:
   [C]: ?
   ..\FrameXML\UIDropDownMenu.lua:809: UIDropDownMenu_SetWidth()
   BLASCrafter\BLASCrafter.lua:167: BLASCCrafterSkillDropDown_OnLoad()
   [string "*:OnLoad"]:1:
      [string "*:OnLoad"]:1
AddOns:
  Swatter, v3.1.9 (<%codename%>)
  Atlas, v1.13.0
  AtlasBattlegrounds, v1.13.0
  AtlasDungeonLocs, v1.13.0
  AtlasOutdoorRaids, v1.13.0
  AtlasTransportation, v1.13.0
  AtlasLoot, v5.02.06
  AtlasLootFu, v1.2
  AucAdvanced, v5.1.3715 (SnaggleTooth)
  AucFilterBasic, v5.1.3715 (SnaggleTooth)
  AucFilterOutlier, v5.1.3715.2531
  AucMatchUndercut, v5.1.3715.2531
  AucStatClassic, v5.1.3715 (SnaggleTooth)
  AucStatHistogram, v5.1.3715 (SnaggleTooth)
  AucStatiLevel, v5.1.3715 (SnaggleTooth)
  AucStatPurchased, v5.1.3715 (SnaggleTooth)
  AucStatSales, v5.1.3715.2842
  AucStatSimple, v5.1.3715 (SnaggleTooth)
  AucStatStdDev, v5.1.3715 (SnaggleTooth)
  AucStatWOWEcon, v5.1.3715.2530
  AucUtilAHWindowControl, v5.1.3715.3311
  AucUtilAppraiser, v5.1.3715.2530
  AucUtilAskPrice, v5.1.3715.3175
  AucUtilAutoMagic, v5.1.3715.3142
  AucUtilCompactUI, v5.1.3715.2530
  AucUtilEasyBuyout, v5.1.3715.3583
  AucUtilItemSuggest, v5.1.3715.3108
  AucUtilPriceLevel, v5.1.3715.2545
  AucUtilScanButton, v5.1.3715.2530
  AucUtilScanFinish, v5.1.3715.2530
  AucUtilScanProgress, v5.1.3715.2530
  AucUtilSearchUI, v5.1.3715.3483
  AucUtilSimpleAuction, v5.1.3715.3708
  AucUtilVendMarkup, v5.1.3715.2530
  Babylonian, v5.1.DEV.130
  Bagnon, v1.6.9
  BagnonForever, v1.1.1
  BagnonTooltips, v
  Bartender4, v4.2.1
  BeanCounter, v5.1.3715 (SnaggleTooth)
  BigWigs, v2.0
  BLASCProfiler, v2.9.0
  BLASCrafter, v0.5.0
  Configator, v5.1.DEV.130
  DebugLib, v5.1.DEV.130
  EnhTooltip, v5.1.3715 (SnaggleTooth)
  FuBar, v
  SlideBar, v3.1.9 (<%codename%>)
  Stubby, v5.1.3715 (SnaggleTooth)
  (ck=628)

Frage:
Kann jmd helfen?
Ich habe das Forum hier durchgeforstet und eigentlich nur Fehlermeldungen, aber keine Lösung gefunden.


----------



## Agrimor (30. Dezember 2008)

Buchmacher schrieb:


> Bei mir zeigt der BLASSC Crafter nichts mehr an. Upload etc klappt alles.
> 
> 
> Frage:
> ...




Antwort:

Wenn Du beim förstern fleißiger gewesen wärst, hättest Du festgestellt, dass es ungefähr 387 Antworten gibt, in denen steht, dass es ggw. keinen funktionierenden BlasCrafter gibt. Wann sich das ändern wird, steht in den Sternen...


----------



## Farstar (3. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen

Vielleicht hilft euch das hier weiter, um das Problem mit dem Charakterupload zu lösen. Bei mir hat es funktioniert!

Blasc deinstallieren mit Revo Uninstaller: http://www.revouninstaller.com/revo_uninst...e_download.html

- Blasc im *Autostart deaktivieren*
- Revo Unsinstaller starten
- Im Revo Unsinstaller auf das Blasc Logo *doppelt klicken*
- es öffent sich ein neues Fenster, dort mit *Ja* bestätigen um Blasc zu deinstallieren
- dann den Punkt in *Erweitert* setzen und *Weiter*
- nach kurzer Zeit öffnet sich das deinstall von Blasc, dieses *ausführen*
- nach dem deinstall wird ein Scan durchgeführt (Registry und Einträge)
- diese Registry und die übrig gebliebenen Einträge *Alle Makieren und löschen*, *weiter klicken* und wieder *Alle Makieren und löschen* bis keine Einträge mehr kommen
- dann nach Abschluss auf *beenden* klicken

Blasc wieder neu installieren, einrichten und länger als 15 min. Online bleiben.
Nach etwas längerer Zeit sollten nun die Charakterdaten wieder da sein.

Viel Erfolg und hoffe ich konnte dem einen oder anderen helfen

Viele Grüße


----------



## Shafalie (4. Januar 2009)

ich hab ein etwas anderes problem....aber auch mit blasc!!
man hat ja immer diese blog-einträge zu seinem charakter welches lvl er grad gemacht hat oder was für neues equip angelegt hat...bei mir steht es nie drin und ich weiß nich wo man das einstellen kann sofern mn das einstellen kann und ich hab mir blasc grade heute erst neu runtergeladen wieder!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yuro_Neo (15. Januar 2009)

Shafalie schrieb:


> ich hab ein etwas anderes problem....aber auch mit blasc!!
> man hat ja immer diese blog-einträge zu seinem charakter welches lvl er grad gemacht hat oder was für neues equip angelegt hat...bei mir steht es nie drin und ich weiß nich wo man das einstellen kann sofern mn das einstellen kann und ich hab mir blasc grade heute erst neu runtergeladen wieder!!
> 
> 
> ...



ja das problem habe ich auch, und soweit ich gesehen habe, sollte das ganze eher automatisch gehen. Schon komisch irgentwie, aber vielleicht habe ich auch noch nicht das richtige Kästchen gefunden, wo ich nen haken setzen muss ...


----------



## alexdeto (15. Januar 2009)

moin,

hab seit kurzem auch das problem, dass mein char in der buffed WAR db nicht aktualisiert wird. BLASC lief über ne stunde lang und mein char ist immernoch auf nem ca 4 wochen alten status. weiss jemand woran das liegen könnte?

login von BLASC funzt einwandfrei, programm lief wie gesagt auch.

-alexdeto


----------



## Anglus (15. Januar 2009)

Hallo.Hab mal ne frage.Bei mir funktioniert blasc einwandfrei aber seit die neue datenbank auf buffed da ist finde ich bei mybuffed meine bosskills nicht mehr.gibts die nicht mehr oder sind die so gut versteckt jetzt?


----------



## alexdeto (20. Januar 2009)

alexdeto schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> hab seit kurzem auch das problem, dass mein char in der buffed WAR db nicht aktualisiert wird. BLASC lief über ne stunde lang und mein char ist immernoch auf nem ca 4 wochen alten status. weiss jemand woran das liegen könnte?
> 
> ...


Es wäre schön wenn man darauf eine Antwort bekommen könnte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Würde gerne weiterhin eure tolle Signatur benutzen aber macht net viel Sinn wenn sie outdated ist und sich nichtmehr aktualisieren lässt :/

-alexdeto


----------



## horaxea (26. Januar 2009)

Nachdem ich das Forum durchforstet habe, aber nix zu meinem "Problem" finden konnte, poste ich es einfach mal hier rein (auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich vlt. _blind_ bin)

Wenn ich über die Funktion "neue Blasc-Version suchen" ein Update machen möchte, lädt mein pc jedes mal die Version vom 4.10.08 runter - egal wie oft ich es update (und ich hab es schon OFT upgedatet.)
Seltsamerweise lädt der pc direkt neben meinem, der über den selben Router läuft, die wirklich aktuelle Version runter. Ich habe auf meinem pc immernoch die Version 2.5.13.248 - auch deinstallieren mit anschließender neuinstallation hat nix geändert ... wer kann mir helfen?

Genauso ist die automatische Addonupdatefunktion ein Witz, denn die Addons, die blasc dann lädt, sind uralt!! Ich lade die Addons direkt über die dementsprechenden Seiten, an veralteten Addons kann es also nicht liegen ... denn wie gesagt: beim pc direkt neben mir funzt es.

Eine hilfreiche antwort wäre sehr nett, danke sehr im voraus.

Horaxea


----------



## Yavannah (9. Februar 2009)

Das Addon produziert derzeit nur Fehlermeldungen, funktioneren tut es eher nicht, oder? Deinstallieren oder ist abhilfe in Sicht.


----------



## Agrimor (9. Februar 2009)

horaxea schrieb:


> Eine hilfreiche antwort wäre sehr nett, danke sehr im voraus.
> 
> Horaxea



Alles was mit Blasc zusammenhängt deaktivieren. Funktioniert momentan nicht wirklich. Wenn es neue Versionen gibt, kann man die ja wieder installieren.


----------



## Zuvo (19. Juli 2009)

so ich hab efolgendes problem ich kann meinen char nicht hochladen.
ich habe es manuell versucht udn nicht hinbekommen und ich weiß nicht was ich noch tun soll.
also habe ich die Sufu genutzt udn das hier gefunden und hoffe jemand kann mir helfen
mfg^^


----------



## roXXon (20. Juli 2009)

mein profiler ist noch auf dem stand 1.0.1 wie bekomm ich den denn auf 2.7.5?? habe BLASC schon 2 mal neu installiert

thx roXXon


----------



## kaepteniglo (21. Juli 2009)

mal das den Profiler aus dem Addon-Ordner löschen.

Welches OS hast du? Wohin hast du WoW und BLASC installiert?

Der Profiler ist bei mir auf Version: 2.9.0


----------



## roXXon (21. Juli 2009)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Welches OS hast du? Wohin hast du WoW und BLASC installiert?



1. nutze windows 7 RC
2. hab WoW gar nicht, bei mir gehts um RoM!

der ordner mit dem addon und so ist auch alles korekt installiert, ich bekomm auch die meldung das alles korekt übertragen wurde, aber der char is nich in meinem profil^^

das is mein prob^^


----------



## Silver Harlequin (25. Juli 2009)

Geht mir fast genauso mit RoM.
Ich sehr nach dem beenden zwar, das was geuppt sein soll, aber ich kann in BLASC weder einstellen was vom Char da stehen soll, noch seh ich irgendwas - ausser dem Charnamen.
Kann es sein, das der Profiler an und für sich (und die Profiler zum jeweiligen Spiel) mal ein Update benötigen?

Irgendwas ist da Faul im Staate Dänemark (wenn die Bemerkung erlaubt ist). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Cheers

Silver

Btw: 
Sys: Win Vista Ulti x64
Profiler: 1.0.1 / Rom: 1.1
RoM und BLASC sind in die jeweiligen vorgegebenen Standartordner in "Program Files (x86)" installiert


----------



## kaepteniglo (25. Juli 2009)

tja, warum installiert ihr das eigentlich unter vista immer in den program files ordner?

Dahin sollte sowas eigentlich nie installiert werden.


----------



## Silver Harlequin (25. Juli 2009)

Weil das der Standardordner ist - XP: Programme / Vista: Program Files / Vista 64bit: Program Files (x86) (wenn es keine reine 64bit Anwendung ist)
Seit Vista versucht Mircosodt die Orderstruktur und die Ordnernamen international zu vereinheitlichen.

Btw: Seit wann soll da nix installiert werden? Hab ich jetzt 2 Jahre lang alle Programme Falsch installiert? o_O

Btw: Mein Charakter finde ich und laut der verlinkung gehts auf auf mein Profil... allerdings zeigt er mir im Profil meinen Char nicht an (und in BLASC kann ich auch nichts dazu einstellen...)


----------



## kaepteniglo (26. Juli 2009)

in den Program Files-Ordner unter Vista gehören keine Programme, die selber Daten da reinschreiben.

Spiele haben da drin eigentlich noch nie was verloren. Selbst Buffed sagt, dass man unter Vista Blasc NICHT in den Program Files-Ordner installieren soll.


----------



## Silver Harlequin (27. Juli 2009)

Verwechsel bitte nicht "ProgramData", "Program Files" und "Program Files (x86)" miteinander.
Bei 64bit System ist der Ordner "Program Files (x86)" für alle alten x86-Programme und der Ordner "Program Files" für die 64-bittigen Sachen.
Daten über die Programme stehen im "ProgramData" Ordner.
Wenn dem nicht so wäre, müsste ich quasi für BLASC extra einen eigenen Ordner "Programme" machen oder wie?

Erst Informieren, dann schreiben.
Sorry, wenn ich das so knallhart sage, aber du hast zu wenig Infos zur 64bit Version.


----------



## kaepteniglo (27. Juli 2009)

ja klar. sicher. ich arbeite nur unter vista64, server2008(64), etc.

Programme wie BLASC, die Daten in die eigenen Verzeichnisse schreiben wollen, haben seit Vista und dem geänderten Zugriffsmodell nichts mehr in dem Programm Files-Ordner (egal ob x86 oder ohne x86) nichts verloren.

Installiere solche Programme einfach auf eine andere Partition oder in ein anderes Verzeichnis, aber nicht dort hinein.


----------



## Silver Harlequin (27. Juli 2009)

Öhm, also installiert sich das Hauseigene Office 2007 in ein falsches Verzeichnis? *wunder*
Zudem ist ja in Vista der Ordner in den Umgebungsvariablen standartmäßig vorgegeben... sehr merkwürdig, irgendwie beschleicht mich das Gefühl, das wir 2 Unterschiedliche Vistaversionen haben ...

Gleich mag ich nicht mehr und nehm wieder Unix (Konsolenmodus rules)man muss nicht immer das geklaute Linux nehmen ;-)


----------



## kaepteniglo (27. Juli 2009)

Komisch nur, dass Office aus der Anwendung heraus NICHTS im Installationsverzeichnis speichern will. Dafür nutze es den Temp-Ordner.

Blasc hingegen will ja etwas im EIGENEN Verzeichnis speichern, was es aber unter Vista Probleme verursacht.

Und nun nochmals für dich:

Selbst buffed sagt, dass BLASC, WoW, RoM, etc. NICHT in den Programme-Ordner von Vista & Co. gehören.

Aber wenn ihr einfach immer nur Stur auf den "Weiter"-Button klickt, wenn ihr was installiert gibt es halt manchmal Probleme.


----------



## Silver Harlequin (28. Juli 2009)

Das ist richtig.


Die Anwendung selbst speichert bei mir im Eigene "Dateien Ordner" (C:\Users\Username\Documents\).

Die Einstellungen zum Prgramm selbst werden in "ProgramData" (C:\ProgramData\) gespeichert (manche speichern noch zusätzlichen Kram in der Registry).

Die Programme selbst werden in "Program Files" (mit " (x86)") bei alten Befehlssatz) gespeichert. "Programme" selbst ist nur ein verlinkung auf Program Files (und die laufen faktisch nur mit x64 Befehlssatz).


Frage:
*Wozu wären sonst die Ordner da, wenn nicht für Programme (wie der Name vermuten lassen sollte)? o_O*

B2T:
BLASC funzt jetzt soweit, auch der Char ist da... wo kann ich jetzt was zusätzlich einstellen?


----------



## roXXon (28. Juli 2009)

könnt ihr ma aufhören uber vista zu labern??^^ ( win 7 is eh besser xD )

und mir bei meinem prob helfen?? hilft es vllt wenn ich nen neuen blasc client lade??


----------



## kaepteniglo (29. Juli 2009)

bei win7 (no support, da RC) verhält es sich wie bei vista.

WoW, RoM, Blasc & Co. nicht in den Programme-Ordner.


----------



## roXXon (1. August 2009)

hab rom auf ner anderen partition als win7, daran kann nich liegen
was ich herausgefunden habe is, das mein profiler auf version 1.0.1 is

wie kann ich den denn manuell aktualisieren??


----------



## kaepteniglo (2. August 2009)

ok.

1. Deaktiviere mal das ROM-Plugin

2. geh mal in den Blasc-ordner, dann unter Plugins und lösche mal die PROM.dll (vorher blasc beenden)

3. Blasc neu starten und das ROM-Plugin unter der Pluginverwaltung wieder aktivieren, BLASC lädt dann Version 1.1 runter


----------



## Cemesis (20. November 2009)

Hallo

Hab ein Problem. Hab mir gestern seid langem wieder Blasc installiert, weil ich vor hatte meine Berufe die aktuell sein sollten auf unserer Gildenhompage zu verlinken. Die Chardaten waren erst heute morgen aktuell obwohl ich gestern bereits die Daten hochgeladen habe.

Aber ist ja nicht weiter schlimm, Problem ist aber das beim Juwelenschleifen meine ganzen Epic Rezepte immer noch nicht drin sind. Hab alles auf "Alle sichtbar" geschaltet aber lässt sich nichts ändern.

Da ich mir den Client gestern von Buffed gezogen habe, wird ja wohl auch der Client aktuell sein.

Dauert das ne weile oder is das wieder ein Bug?


----------



## Foydelija (20. November 2009)

Habe auch nach langem wieder BLASC installiert. 
Meine Mage wurde auch nachgebloggt. Aber da hörte es auch schon auf. Alle anderen Chars werden weder nachgebloggt, noch aktualisiert. Vielleicht kann mir hier ja mal jemand helfen. Habe das schon in anderen Postings erwähnt, bekomme aber keine Rückmeldung -.-

Gruß Foy


----------



## Foydelija (25. November 2009)

Funktioniert nun, auch wenn die anderen Chars nicht nachgebloggt wurden. Danke.


----------

